# What are you CRAVING right now?



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 26, 2006)

Me? Chocolate mousse.

And y'self?


----------



## Ash (Mar 26, 2006)

Indiana food. Especially a pork tenderloin sandwich with shredded cabbage on it. Sounds strange, but I assure you it's excellent.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 26, 2006)

Ashley said:


> Indiana food. Especially a pork tenderloin sandwich with shredded cabbage on it. Sounds strange, but I assure you it's excellent.


Oooh... last time I was there I had one of those, Ashley. Great little place with heated outdoor seating near the Speedway in Indianapolis. Can't remember the name. The sandwich was good, but their homemade root beer was sublime. As was the outdoor juke box...


----------



## UberAris (Mar 26, 2006)

Taco Bell... Definatly, DEFINATLY Taco bell


----------



## herin (Mar 26, 2006)

Ohhhhhh. . .Taco Bellllll <drools> I don't feel like getting dressed today though, so I'm making pancakes and eggs! :eat2:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 26, 2006)

Chocolate ice cream (nothing new there) and.....well, it's not food


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 26, 2006)

A thick, hot fudge malt. I don't crave it often, but I've had this same craving for almost 2 weeks and have yet to do anything about it :doh:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 26, 2006)

A huge strawberry soda with tons of ice chips.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 26, 2006)

Oreo Overload at Cold Stone Creamery!!! :eat2:


----------



## MWBBWFanMan (Mar 26, 2006)

OK...planned on ordering a pizza today...Never happened. So I did the next best thing after reading this thread...I threw on of those $.99 Totinos pizzas in the oven and its almost done now:eat2: 

The craving will be answered in under 5 min


----------



## MWBBWFanMan (Mar 26, 2006)

MWBBWFanMan said:


> OK...planned on ordering a pizza today...Never happened. So I did the next best thing after reading this thread...I threw on of those $.99 Totinos pizzas in the oven and its almost done now:eat2:
> 
> The craving will be answered in under 5 min



It wasn't even worth the $.99 I paid for it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 26, 2006)

MWBBWFanMan said:


> It wasn't even worth the $.99 I paid for it.



Yeah, I cringed when I read your first post. 

For frozens, Totinos were my pizza when I was a poor college student. Then I moved up to Tonys. Now, I prefer the Red Baron over the more expensive Dijorno and (that other one in the green box). I've never really tried Tombstone.

For take-n-bake, I love a Papa Murphy's Papa's Pepperoni!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 26, 2006)

You just have to know how to doctor a Totino's! A little extra cheese, some pineapple, and voila!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 26, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You just have to know how to doctor a Totino's! A little extra cheese, some pineapple, and voila!



I'd rather doctor a Red Baron.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 26, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I'd rather doctor a Red Baron.



An actual red baron, or the pizza?


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 26, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> An actual red baron, or the pizza?



ROFL! Damn, and I'm out of rep points too!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 26, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> ROFL! Damn, and I'm out of rep points too!


 

I covered it for ya!


----------



## MLadyJ (Mar 27, 2006)

Gawd I hate to admit it (being 6:02 AM here) but I am so craving some Jack in the Box (greasy) tacos..about 6 of 'em with extra lettuce and sauce...drool..oh yeah and 1 of their large chocolate malted shakes (tastes sort of like a malted milk ball milk shake...yyyuummmm...:wubu:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 27, 2006)

Now I'm craving a really sharp Quiche Lorraine with a super buttery crust. Along with everything else that's been mentioned in this thread. 

Except maybe the Totino's.


----------



## zonker (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh my, oh my. What am I craving now? After reading all these, well, I just want everything listed here right now, right here! Hungry, hungry!:eat2: :eat2: 

But . . . if I can't have it all, chocolate cheesecake would suffice, my my....:eat1: :eat1:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 27, 2006)

Chocolate cheesecake, my long lost friend! I prefer marble though. Gimme both; I'm greedy.


----------



## jamie (Mar 28, 2006)

Pancakes, fried in butter..with more butter on top and maple syrup.

What I really had was some toast...sigh.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 28, 2006)

Dang.......Im thinking Arby's


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 28, 2006)

Right now i want a big salad with chopped tofu burger, snap peas, carrots, mint and a asian seseme dressing on it.. with a side of crunchy little spring rolls i can pick up at Costco.. sigh.. i need some of those spring rolls.. but gotta cleanout my freezer first


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 28, 2006)

Mushroom Ravioli in very rich pink Vodka sauce. _Real_ mushroom ravioli, not a whisper of mushroom in a cloud of ricotta, but STUFFED. With MUSHROOMS.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 28, 2006)

I am craving a Bacon Chicken Ranch Pizza, its amazeing...


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 28, 2006)

I craving a big pot of Chili with big thick square chunks of hot sweet corn bread on the side with honey butter.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 29, 2006)

White Castle and I'm visting family in Vermont. No White Castles for miles and miles. The frozen ones don't count!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 29, 2006)

Italian ice!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 29, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> White Castle and I'm visting family in Vermont. No White Castles for miles and miles.


That didn't stop Harold and Kumar, Miss Toodles.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 29, 2006)

I BIG breakfast with french toast or pancakes, eggs, over easy, toast, well done and melted butter. Hash browns, sausuage and bacon. 

Now Im really craving it. 


Who wants to go to the Diner????


----------



## MLadyJ (Mar 29, 2006)

Right this very minute I'm craving a good old fashoned meatloaf with roasted garlic mashed potatoes and a large "put in all ya got" salad with super chunky blue cheese dressing............mmm did someone say DINNER!!??


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 29, 2006)

Everytime I watch Seinfeld I want to go to Monks and eat with them


----------



## Jes (Mar 29, 2006)

1. lovin' in my oven
2. cheese


----------



## drizella70 (Mar 29, 2006)

I could go for a bacon and cheese sandwich. With lots of bacon!:eat2:


----------



## MissStacie (Mar 29, 2006)

mmm...Nice big Greek salad, extra tomatoes, olives and feta, no onions or peppers.....


I love them so much......

Ok..on with your bad, hungry selves!

Stacie


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 29, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Me? Chocolate mousse.
> 
> And y'self?



Chocolate Kahlua mousse and a sexy man to rub my feet while I eat it


----------



## jamie (Mar 29, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Who wants to go to the Diner????



OooOoOoo

Now I am craving a big slice of pink cake from the Marietta Diner in Atlanta. We won't be back until July though..sigh.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

pork chili verde burrito smothered in more chili verde and shredded cheese with sweet rice and a tall icy cold Coca-Cola Classic


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 29, 2006)

pan seared sea bass
sticky rice
soy glaze drizzled here and there 
cucumber salad with just a hint of sesame oil and rice vinegar 
frosty cool Sauv. Blanc (Blackstone will do)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 30, 2006)

A saucy barbecued beef brisket with a big ol' pile of tangy cole slaw and a loaf of impossibly pale sweet onion rings. From Virgil's. Or maybe Luther's. Or Brother Jimmy's. No, Virgil's.

With hushpuppies AND cornbread. Just try and stop me.


----------



## Tina (Mar 30, 2006)

Peanut chicken, sticky rice and deep fried spinach from a fabulous Thai place my honey and I visited while I was visiting Montreal.

My brownies with chocolate cream cheese frosting and a big glass of ice cold milk.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 30, 2006)

Tina said:


> Peanut chicken, sticky rice and deep fried spinach from a fabulous Thai place my honey and I visited while I was visiting Montreal.
> 
> My brownies with chocolate cream cheese frosting and a big glass of ice cold milk.



Sounds great! I wish I had a big plate of eggplant rolatini.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 30, 2006)

I was craving this on the ride home..now im eating it

Jack in the Box Ultimate Cheesburger
Two regular tacos (eaten first)
A talllllllllllll glass of 2% milk


----------



## missaf (Mar 31, 2006)

A HUGE, double size Dairy Queen Peanut Buster Parfait.

Mmmmm, peanuts and chocolate and ICE CREAM!

*cry* And I can't get one!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 31, 2006)

Sushi. So I went and got some and I'm eating it now. 
There's a pretty good place around the corner from me. I hardly ever get it tho 'cos on my wages it's a pretty expensive snack.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 31, 2006)

missaf said:


> A HUGE, double size Dairy Queen Peanut Buster Parfait.
> Mmmmm, peanuts and chocolate and ICE CREAM!
> *cry* And I can't get one!



Mmm. 
NOW I want ice cream too! *weeping*


----------



## Moonchild (Mar 31, 2006)

Coffee.


Desperately.


----------



## Jes (Mar 31, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Mmm.
> NOW I want ice cream too! *weeping*


I love those damned things! I didn't know there was a Monster Truck sized one. I find the regular one to be a fine size, though.


----------



## Morganne (Mar 31, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> A saucy barbecued beef brisket with a big ol' pile of tangy cole slaw and a loaf of impossibly pale sweet onion rings. From Virgil's. Or maybe Luther's. Or Brother Jimmy's. No, Virgil's.
> 
> With hushpuppies AND cornbread. Just try and stop me.


OMFG that avatar is crazy! He now looks like Carmine Appice. I just spit water all over my keyboard. :doh:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't know. I hate hot fudge and peanuts. And vanilla, save Breyer's, ain't all that. A burger right now though would be excellent.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 31, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Sounds great! I wish I had a big plate of eggplant rolatini.



I know a great place where you can get that :eat1:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 31, 2006)

The wafer thin fried zucchini chips they had on the menu at Makor before they changed hands. (Damn you, hands!) With some of that cherry beer they have there.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 31, 2006)

Thin crust pizza with a cornmeal-dusted crust.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 31, 2006)

Today my craving is for grilled ham(less) and cheese sandwiches with a side of pickle.. i have no pickles in the house but i do have hamless (Yves meat substitute ham) and cheese.. maybe i have bread too.. hmm i feel an early lunch coming on


----------



## Ginger (Mar 31, 2006)

McDonald's breakfast. anything from the menu, but would prefere a sausage McMuffin w/ egg and cheese. OMG yum, or the steak & egg bagel. :::drool::: or maybe a McGriddles. Does anyone remember the Taco Bell breakfast burritos from back in the day? OOOOOOO what I wouldn't give to have a country burrito :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2006)

Chicken, ham, shrimp and beef rib jambalaya with a crustly loaf of cheesy gahlic french bread, and a tall icy cold glass of milk.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 1, 2006)

Cream-Crammed Cake!

My AOL welcome screen currently has the below photo touting an article on compulsive overeating, or some such. (I screengrabbed it and blew it up. Won't tell ya what else I did to it.)

I can't get past this picture. Must... have.

Anybody have an idea what this cream-horny slice of b'jiggedy might be? (Secretly hoping Rainyday will come up with the name of it, where it can be purchased in the NYC metro area, and several variations on the recipe.) 

View attachment cream-crammed cake.jpg


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 1, 2006)

Eh, never mind.

A 5:00am phone conference has just determined the above confection is likely just a white sheet cake with white frosting, which doesn't hold so much appeal for me. 

I guess my compliments go to the photographer, not the chef.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Eh, never mind.
> 
> A 5:00am phone conference has just determined the above confection is likely just a white sheet cake with white frosting, which doesn't hold so much appeal for me.
> 
> I guess my compliments go to the photographer, not the chef.



yeah, that was my guess, that the peice of confectionery was staged for the photo-op.

However, my first impression was a tres leche cake:
http://www.foodtv.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_19610,00.html


----------



## herin (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm craving a big 'ol root beer float! And that's just what I'm having. :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 2, 2006)

I am now craving a krispy kreme donut because of the krispy kreme thread!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 2, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I am now craving a krispy kreme donut because of the krispy kreme thread!



ya know what? ditto!!


----------



## MLadyJ (Apr 2, 2006)

A pox on you all....I LOVE hot Krispy Kremes and the dang place is over an hour away!!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 2, 2006)

A huge Dr. Pepper. And a nap.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Apr 2, 2006)

A hot,crusty loaf of garlic bread.
Fried ravioli from Biaggi.
Hot cheesy artichoke dip from Fridays.

Pizza from a fabulous Italian restaurant.
Fresh sushi from the best sushi bar- Happy Sushi in Malibu.
Filet mignon,lobster tail,crab legs,and shrimp (all very heavily seasoned) just off the grill (or from Mortons or Ruth Chris)

In and Out Burger or McDonald's french fries.
Loaf stack of greasy onion rings.

Costco chocolate cake.
Cheesecake factory entire line of desserts.
Mrs. Fields cookies and brownies
Very tart key lime pie from Trader Joe's

A quart of whole milk
An extra thick banana shake
A glass bottle of coke
Baileys on the rocks

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!! 

p.s. trying not to pass out or enter a coma from the above food fest


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2006)

Lasagne!!! I need a really really thick-n-cheesy-n-saucy layered lasagne. With crusty french gahlic bread, and a romaine salad with basalmic dressing


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 2, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Lasagne!!! I need a really really thick-n-cheesy-n-saucy layered lasagne. With crusty french gahlic bread, and a romaine salad with basalmic dressing


 
lol just walked in from the grocery, with those exact ingredients, now if only I could wiggle my nose "do the bewitched" action, and have it float finished to the table...... sigh off to go cook


----------



## MWBBWFanMan (Apr 2, 2006)

But I dont have one and Im still in my sleeping attire and would have to get dressed to get one. I went to Sunday brunch this morning and am still full from brunch chow. I wanna coke!!! OK...Time to get dressed again and take the elevater to the laundry room in my apartment and put in 65 cents for a coke...My prayers will be answered in 5 minutes with not too much effort...Thank god for that!


----------



## EvilBob (Apr 2, 2006)

My grandmother's Chicken Noodle Soup... but she died in 1984... so that will be a wait...

Otherwise, warm toll house cookie bars and an ice cold glass of milk.

The boy needs comfort food today!


----------



## saucywench (Apr 2, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Me? Chocolate mousse.
> 
> And y'self?


Some milk of human kindness. Make that a tall glass.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 3, 2006)

Mongolian BBQ.. with rice noodles, bean sprouts, cabbage, broccoli, green pepper, celery, waterchestnuts, carrot, onion, pork, gahlic, soy sauce, chili sauce, fried in peanut oil and cooking wine!


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 4, 2006)

Homemade corn bread, after reading the corn bread thread.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 4, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> my first impression was a tres leche cake...:


Mmmm.... thank ya, Fuzz. I've had the Haagen Dasz flavor and the Entenmenn's rendition, but never a real, live Tres Leches cake. But I'm in Spanish Harlem at least once a month, and I know a bakery up there that makes it.

I'll get right on that.

Now Craving: Fuzzy's Mongolian BBQ, with the little sesame flatbreads that come with. And TastyKake Coconut Kandy Kakes!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 4, 2006)

herin said:


> I'm craving a big 'ol root beer float! And that's just what I'm having. :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:



gee now that you say that, hmm.. i need to get me some A&W and some vanilla icecream.. mmmm you made my stomach growl lol!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 4, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Now Craving: ....And TastyKake Coconut Kandy Kakes!



Ah! I need to get out there and go in search of those tasty little devils!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 4, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Mmmm.... thank ya, Fuzz. I've had the Haagen Dasz flavor and the Entenmenn's rendition, but never a real, live Tres Leches cake. But I'm in Spanish Harlem at least once a month, and I know a bakery up there that makes it.
> 
> I'll get right on that.
> 
> Now Craving: Fuzzy's Mongolian BBQ, with the little sesame flatbreads that come with. And TastyKake Coconut Kandy Kakes!



Oh I sure hope you don't wait a whole month to report back if my impression was true... or not...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 4, 2006)

Boston Cream Pie... and a tall icy cold bottle o' Coke.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 4, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Boston Cream Pie... and a tall icy cold bottle o' Coke.



Sometimes I wonder if you torture us intentionally. lol

I must confess most of your posts make me SO hungry!! :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 4, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Sometimes I wonder if you torture us intentionally. lol
> 
> I must confess most of your posts make me SO hungry!! :eat1:



I just do it for the Rep. :wubu: 

No really, These posts are what I'm craving, and more often than not, I go make it, or go get it from the store. 
As for the Boston Creme Pie... I'm wondering if my local Marie Callendar's has one waiting in their cold case...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 5, 2006)

Pizza with pineapple, with a side of Killigan's Red.


----------



## Morganne (Apr 5, 2006)

Arby's roast beef sandwich with horsey's sauce and potato cakes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 5, 2006)

Extra FootLong Chili Dogs, with Cheese and Onions. With Chili Cheese Fries, and a thick Vanilla Malt.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 5, 2006)

One of those coconut eggs covered in chocolate with the little sugar flowers on top that mom always put in my easter basket...


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 5, 2006)

right now I want toasted ravioli. i think i shall make some


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 5, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> right now I want toasted ravioli. i think i shall make some


 
send some this way


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 6, 2006)

Toasted? How do you keep them from falling between the slots?


----------



## Gil3 (Apr 6, 2006)

Nothing complicated..Just a Big Mac, Fries and coke :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 6, 2006)

i'm so hungry i could eat anything but i think i'm going ot have an asian noodle salad.. romain, rice noodles, snap peas, mint, spring rolls sliced on top and some tofu with a seseme dressing.. mmm If i feel like fussing that much lol I havent eaten today and it feels like my stomach is twisting into knots.. (that happens when your kid is sick and wont leave your side)


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 6, 2006)

Pork Fried Noodle, with broccoli, carrots, waterchestnuts, onion, celery, and more fried noodles.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 7, 2006)

Them really good $13/jar maraschino cherries with stems. 

And avocados, for some reason.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 7, 2006)

Blueberry pancakes.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 7, 2006)

Chickens Gilligan, with green beans and avocado a la Santaclear followed by Haagen Dasz.


----------



## ripley (Apr 7, 2006)

Fried green tomatoes. A HUGE frickin' plate of them. And I won't have green tomatoes till July.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 7, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Chickens Gilligan, with green beans and avocado a la Santaclear followed by Haagen Dasz.


Chickens Gilligan? Got a recipe, little buddy?

(I ate my weight in fried green tomatoes last year, Ripley. Ah, the gastromemories...)


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 7, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Chickens Gilligan? Got a recipe, little buddy?



Chickens Gilligan is delicious. An old recipe of mine - chickens cooked in the style of Gilligan of Gilligan's Island.

Simply cover the kitchen with canvas tarps, hang chickens from the ceiling and roast with flame thrower until done. Serve with sauce or gravy and garnish to taste. :eat2: :eat2:

(OK, I got the idea from TheSadeianLinguist's post on the top of this page.)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 7, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Them really good $13/jar maraschino cherries with stems.
> 
> And avocados, for some reason.



$13 a jar? Is there a male model inside that gives you oral sex?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 8, 2006)

Blondie on a hot skillet with a big scoop of vanilla ice cream, covered with hot maple butter. 

(Just had one, actually, at Applebees)


----------



## mossystate (Apr 8, 2006)

My 'cheesy taters'..peel a few big baker potatoes..slice them (not too thick, but not slivers)..put in a glass pan..sprinkle a good deal of Lawry's seasoned salt on them..I also add a lil garlic powder,a few healthy shakes of Frank's RedHot sauce,and now and then a little dill(dried or fresh).....cover taters with whipping cream....bake at 350 until taters are cooked through and cream has gotten all cheesy(will also be some nice browned cream)......these are SO good....you will want to eat lots..and...lots :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 8, 2006)

Soft serve ice cream. Creamy, cool. Probably vanilla. 

I crave it often (especially when I see someone eating it on tv) and today I've got it bad!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 8, 2006)

80's Flashback... Hostess made a version of their fruit pie, but used vanilla pudding as the filling, and then dipped the pie in a chocolate coating.

Hostess Pudding Pies. I've got a major craving for one* of those. 


Edited: Okay... several of those.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 8, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> 80's Flashback... Hostess made a version of their fruit pie, but used vanilla pudding as the filling, and then dipped the pie in a chocolate coating.
> 
> Hostess Pudding Pies. I've got a major craving for one* of those.
> 
> ...


Fuzz, TastyKake has _great_ pudding pies. They're uncovered, and more pie-like. Less sweet than Hostess. Softer and fresher tasting. 

Why, I'm enjoying a coconut cream one at this very moment.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 8, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Fuzz, TastyKake has _great_ pudding pies. They're uncovered, and more pie-like. Less sweet than Hostess. Softer and fresher tasting.
> 
> Why, I'm enjoying a coconut cream one at this very moment.



 I must find the nearest c-store that carries these elusive TastyKakes...  

Thanks BB!


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 8, 2006)

Let's see... I'm craving Boardwalk French Fries sprinkled with Old Bay seasoning (those of you from Maryland, well, you know what both of those are)... but alas, I'm in Michigan. No Boardwalk Fries for about 11 or so hours East *tear*... but I did bring Old Bay with me!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 8, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Let's see... I'm craving Boardwalk French Fries sprinkled with Old Bay seasoning (those of you from Maryland, well, you know what both of those are)... but alas, I'm in Michigan. No Boardwalk Fries for about 11 or so hours East *tear*... but I did bring Old Bay with me!



Can you give a more detailed explanation of these Boardwalk fries... because I also have a can of Old Bay.


----------



## jamie (Apr 8, 2006)

45 minutes ago, it was chocolate cake.

I ran to Kroger, got some milk, got some left over cake.

Crisis averted.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 8, 2006)

Ice cream as always and Entenmanns soft baked chocolate chip cookies


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 9, 2006)

Boardwalk Fries are pretty much are too good for words... they're just cut and cooked a certain way. They're about four McDonald's french fries put together... so they actually have somewhat of a potato taste rather than just the taste of a crispy exterior. It's amazing... I recommend a trip to the beaches of Maryland's Eastern shore just to get them


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2006)

Does this have to be specifically about food? LOL


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 9, 2006)

LOL yes AM it is about food. 

Right now I would reallllllllly like a cup of tea and shortbread cookies.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2006)

Fine... lol 

I just ate half of a Pepperidge Farm coconut cake (ate the other half last night), so I guess I'm ok in the craving area. 

Although I've been wanting a REALLY good pizza for months and they seem to elude me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Does this have to be specifically about food? LOL



LOL  Well, a new craving thread could be started in another room...


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Boardwalk Fries are pretty much are too good for words... they're just cut and cooked a certain way. They're about four McDonald's french fries put together... so they actually have somewhat of a potato taste rather than just the taste of a crispy exterior. It's amazing... I recommend a trip to the beaches of Maryland's Eastern shore just to get them



Sounds like a steak fry?


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm no Boston expert AnnMarie, but Bianchi's Pizza on Revere Beach is pretty damn amazing. It's my Uncle Greggy's favorite... and I don't blame him, it's... wow. So if you're anywhere close to there, go for it!

And it's not quite a steak fry... those are more flat... Boardwalks are still have that 3D rectangular shape, just four times magnified of a McDonald's fry.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> I'm no Boston expert AnnMarie, but Bianchi's Pizza on Revere Beach is pretty damn amazing. It's my Uncle Greggy's favorite... and I don't blame him, it's... wow. So if you're anywhere close to there, go for it!
> 
> And it's not quite a steak fry... those are more flat... Boardwalks are still have that 3D rectangular shape, just four times magnified of a McDonald's fry.




I'm about an hour from Revere, but if I'm in the area, I'll definately keep it in mind. Around my area it's all sweet sauce, which I really really like, but I'm having trouble finding a good cheese/dough combo, everything has been way to greeezzzzyyyyy lately.

And, found a pic... it's these??


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

_Around my area it's all sweet sauce..._

My mind thought Sweet-n-Sour, and I know I'm wrong.


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 9, 2006)

Yes, the look generally like that... excellent researching


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> _Around my area it's all sweet sauce..._
> 
> My mind thought Sweet-n-Sour, and I know I'm wrong.



Yeah, you're wrong. Ewww, the thought! 

No, I mean rather than a zesty or acidy tomato sauce, it's sweet... I'm not sure why or exactly how to explain it, but it's definately a different taste. Not all of them are like that in my area (I mean my town, next couple over, etc) but it's something unique to my immediate surroundings. Go 4 towns over and you won't find it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

A sweet tomato-based dipping sauce, like chili sauce.

Or more like a sweet relish, without the relish.

Foodie-inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Utah also has a regional dipping sauce. Its essentially a mix of ketchup and mayo, mostly more mayo than ketchup. There is such a demand for this, that McDonalds now provides a prepacked version of "fry sauce"

A favorite burger stop in the north adds a little Tabasco to it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> A sweet tomato-based dipping sauce, like chili sauce.
> 
> Or more like a sweet relish, without the relish.
> 
> Foodie-inquiring minds wanna know!



Neither, the actual sauce on the pizza, red sauce, but it's sweet tasting. Some of our area pizza is called Sicilian, maybe that would help you narrow it down, but I can't be sure because I've never heard the actual sauce referred to as that.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Neither, the actual sauce on the pizza, red sauce, but it's sweet tasting. Some of our area pizza is called Sicilian, maybe that would help you narrow it down, but I can't be sure because I've never heard the actual sauce referred to as that.



Around here a Sicilian Pizza is a square pizza with a very thick crust.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm craving THAT ^ pizza. And Lindt truffles... the white 'uns.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 9, 2006)

This is a test of the emergency craving system. Please do not adjust your screen. (Just tell me if this is effective in making you crave soft serve as much as I am right now!  ) Can't you just _taste_ it??


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 9, 2006)

Come to my university... soft serve in the cafeteria at every meal except breakfast


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 9, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Come to my university... soft serve in the cafeteria at every meal except breakfast



But is it goooooood?? 

And why not breakfast? sheesh! lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Must... have.. ice cream... Must... have.. ice cream.

A Wendy's Frosty would just hit the spot RIGHT now...


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> This is a test of the emergency craving system. Please do not adjust your screen. (Just tell me if this is effective in making you crave soft serve as much as I am right now!  ) Can't you just _taste_ it??



God I LOVE soft serve, but only the real deal. Don't try to give me that "We MAKE 45 FLAVORS HERE" big pink sign variety... bleck!

Our seasonal soft-serves should be opening in a month or so.... boy howdee, can't wait.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Come to my university... soft serve in the cafeteria at every meal except breakfast



That's ok, I never get up in time for breakfast anyway.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Must... have.. ice cream... Must... have.. ice cream.



There is justice!! You do this to me _all_ the time!


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 9, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Around here a Sicilian Pizza is a square pizza with a very thick crust.



Ooooo I LOVE that kind of Sicilian! :eat2: :eat2: Ya know, even tho I've found good pizza in other places I've lived, I've never really found good Sicilian anywhere other than the NYC area. :bow:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> That's ok, I never get up in time for breakfast anyway.



OMG, I forgot! When I was in college I never got up before noon! EVER! So, I'm with you. No biggie if they don't have the soft serve at breakfast.


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 9, 2006)

Bahhhhhh... you're making me hate my 8:30am Biology lecture EVEN MORE...


----------



## ripley (Apr 9, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm craving THAT ^ pizza. And Lindt truffles... the white 'uns.




Just had a bag of Lindt white truffles. :eat2: I'm craving fresh morels coated in flour and browned in butter. MMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> There is justice!! You do this to me _all_ the time!



*laugh* But I'm actually going to go get some...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> *laugh* But I'm actually going to go get some...



Brat !!!!


----------



## jamie (Apr 9, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Come to my university... soft serve in the cafeteria at every meal except breakfast



We could get it for breakfast too. My best friend and I had fruit loops and ice cream on occassion for breakfast ... and then for dessert at night..lol.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

I had a craving for dutch oven potatoes, and bbq chicken... But now that I've posted about Chili cheese fries... I want a Sonic extra long chili cheese coney.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd like tacos, but Taco Bell is closed and ain't no way I'm making tacos at this hour.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 10, 2006)

Hot bowl of spaghetti... comfort food.


----------



## Janet (Apr 10, 2006)

CHEESECAKE, but it's nearly 5am. Why am I up? Why did my boyfriend mention cheesecake when he called last night?

:eat2: CHEESECAKE....I'll never get any sleep.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 10, 2006)

Poori. Or Roti. No, yeah, poori. Fresh, hot, and oily.


----------



## MLadyJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Ahhhh..this am it's Dim Sum, those nice flavorful little chinese dumplings and other assorted goodies.. shu mai, har gow, bao ..oh yeah and steamed chinese broccoli with oyster sauce and those yummy custard tarts (still warm please) to round out the meal....only problem is that nearest dim sum to me is Atlanta and on a good day that about 4hours......:doh: If cravings could hurt..I might need to be hospitalized...LOL..this thread is KILLING me...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 10, 2006)

Lobster Newburg. Or Scallops Newburg. Shrimp Newburg, maybe. Actually, _Shoeleather_ Newburg would do it. 

And those little Godiva coconut easter eggs covered in dark chocolate and wrapped in pale pink foil.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2006)

Potstickers & rice noodles with pork, celery, and onion.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 11, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Lobster Newburg. Or Scallops Newburg. Shrimp Newburg, maybe. Actually, _Shoeleather_ Newburg would do it.



Ya oughtta try Losters Gilligan sometime, BoBabe. :eat2:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 11, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Ya oughtta try Losters Gilligan sometime, BoBabe. :eat2:


Flavored with palm wood smoke and canvas tarp, and liberally doused with Little Buddy Juice? Sounds tasty, S-Clear.

But right now I'm craving pignoli cookies, soft and chewy and still warm from the oven at Rocco's Bakery on Bleecker.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2006)

Roast Turkey, Mashed Potatoes, Corn Bread Stuffing, French sliced green beans with crispy onions and bacon, sweet potatoes with marshmellow creme and pecans, cresent rolls, ice cold milk, and black bottom pecan pie al a mode.

(I know, I know, I'll probably have chinese take out tonight... but I can still crave can't I?  )


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 12, 2006)

Baja Beef Chalupa. Heavy on the Baja. And some Edy's Dreamery Coney Island Waffle Cone ice cream.


----------



## missaf (Apr 12, 2006)

In-n-Out Well Done Fries and a Neopolitan Shake


----------



## Emma (Apr 12, 2006)

The ability to taste would be nice.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 12, 2006)

Lo mein and Chinese dumplings.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Lo mein and Chinese dumplings.



See you ARE my kid!!!! Those are my favs and I crave fried dumplings almost everyday! LOL:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm having a Big Mac Attack. Three. Maybe Four.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 13, 2006)

Wayne hid the Easter candy from me so we have it for Easter!LOL


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh, I don't dare buy Easter candy. It never makes it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 13, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Wayne hid the Easter candy from me so we have it for Easter!LOL



Do you honestly trust him not to eat it?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 13, 2006)

I just saw a commercial on TV for Target, I think. It showed some kids running back and forth in the backyard looking for Easter candy. They're not finding any. Camera cuts to the parents, watching from the sliding glass door.

Mom: "Did you buy any candy?"
Dad: "I thought you bought the candy."


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Do you honestly trust him not to eat it?



HHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYY! I'm so naive:doh:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 13, 2006)

Coriander & Peppercorn Encrusted Pan-Seared Tuna, rare. With a soy-ginger dipping sauce. And raspberry coconut Zingers. Several.


----------



## Jes (Apr 13, 2006)

ripley said:


> Fried green tomatoes. A HUGE frickin' plate of them. And I won't have green tomatoes till July.


I ate these on Sunday in SCarolina!!!! 
I wwent tdown there for the sights, but of course, I also planned out good eats. 
And then I got either food poisoning or a flu and was MISERABLE. Ate half the meals I was slotted to eat. Went about 2 full days eating nothing and I mean NOTHING. I was weak by the end of it, but kept on my feet, so as to make the trip worthwhile. But by god, I told myself, come hell or high water, I'm gonna eat SOME southern cuisine before I leave. 
I liked them!
But I missed everything else, and I'll admit it bummed me out (the social function of the food, too, not just the calories)


----------



## Jane (Apr 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Lo mein and Chinese dumplings.


Chinese Dumplings are one of my specialties.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 13, 2006)

Awesome! I'll be moving in soon.


----------



## jamie (Apr 13, 2006)

This pepper jelly/cream cheese dip that I had in Hot Springs. I was looking for appetizer recipes for a party on Friday and ran across a similar recipe which started a hankering for it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 13, 2006)

jamie said:


> This pepper jelly/cream cheese dip that I had in Hot Springs. I was looking for appetizer recipes for a party on Friday and ran across a similar recipe which started a hankering for it.



I've served pepper jelly just poured on top of a block of cream cheese at parties. Mmmmm


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 13, 2006)

Jane said:


> Chinese Dumplings are one of my specialties.



So where exactly do you live??


----------



## KaliCurves (Apr 13, 2006)

I soooooo want french fries, and a stawberry milk shake!!:eat1:


----------



## lizzy (Apr 13, 2006)

You're all making me very hungry :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 13, 2006)

The BBQ Chicken Salad at Red Robin. (with a side of their bottomless fries)


----------



## wtchmel (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, right this minute i'm craving someone to come and do the cleaning and laundry, oh wait, it's the food board, ok then, I'm craving someone to come and make me dinner, something Thai, and then do the dishes!


----------



## MLadyJ (Apr 14, 2006)

And speaking of the Red Robin (I am so jealous we don't have one close) their Fried salmon and chips..MMMM with a large glass of their Strawberry Lemonade :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

MLadyJ said:


> And speaking of the Red Robin (I am so jealous we don't have one close) their Fried salmon and chips..MMMM with a large glass of their Strawberry Lemonade :wubu:



Their salmon fish and chips are wonderful. And they only offer it as a menu item seasonally. And with the impending salmon fishing ban, we might not see it for some time.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

Chicken Fried Steak and Eggs and Grits and Southern Fried Taters and a tall cold milk and a tall cold V8.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 14, 2006)

a HUGE bowl of cheese-broccoli soup:wubu:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 14, 2006)

Well, now I'm craving my mom's salmon croquettes with horseradishy cocktail sauce. Plus everything Fuzzy's ever eaten.


----------



## EvilBob (Apr 14, 2006)

Craving kisses...


----------



## KaliCurves (Apr 14, 2006)

*I want my moms Meatloaf, Mashpotatoes, with REAL butter, and cream. Corn with Butter... and a Big glass of Half/Half milk. :eat2: ​*


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

A pepperoni-green pepper-italian sausage-black olive-extra cheese pizza, baked in a brick oven. With the salad bar.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> ..Plus everything Fuzzy's ever eaten..



Gosh. Better have extra napkins.


----------



## MLadyJ (Apr 15, 2006)

I agree with Bo Babe about wanting everything Fuzzys ever eaten...and after that post about the Red Robin I did a search and there's a RED Robin due to open in Louisville in July..I told my hubby and we both agreed..ROAD TRIP!! Fuzzy, sometimes you have the BEST ideas...except of course that stuff about gizzards...


----------



## lizzy (Apr 15, 2006)

Melanie - 
Someone to come over to do the laundry sounds like a good idea...it gives you more time to do what's important like eat.  

I ate so much at lunch today - 2 bowls of potato cheddar bacon soup and a big wrap that I feel like I'm ready to pop.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2006)

MLadyJ said:


> I agree with Bo Babe about wanting everything Fuzzys ever eaten...and after that post about the Red Robin I did a search and there's a RED Robin due to open in Louisville in July..I told my hubby and we both agreed..ROAD TRIP!! Fuzzy, sometimes you have the BEST ideas...except of course that stuff about gizzards...



I don't like gizzards either.  I was just pointing out to everyone what they were. 

When it comes to having some of the Best ideas.  Its because I'm a Foodie(tm).


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2006)

Last night, btw, I was craving one of Fuddruckers' 1 pound hamburgers. With shredded lettuce, pickles, onions, and mustard. :eat2: 

I think I've created some new stretchmarks. That burger is huge. I'd recommend that you share one with a date.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 15, 2006)

MLadyJ said:


> I agree with Bo Babe about wanting everything Fuzzys ever eaten...)



Make that three of us.

But Fuzzy knows I'm a fan.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2006)

That I do. 

Right now.. I'm craving a grape snow cone. I'm half-tempted to down to Wally's World, or Sam's Club, or CostCo (yes I have memberships.. they have food in BIG containers.  ) and buy me a snowcone machine.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm craving something other than a sandwich. Every meal I've eaten this week has been a sandwich; fucking third shift!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 15, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> That I do.
> 
> Right now.. I'm craving a grape snow cone. I'm half-tempted to down to Wally's World, or Sam's Club, or CostCo (yes I have memberships.. they have food in BIG containers.  ) and buy me a snowcone machine.



Were you craving this because of the "Grapple" post??


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 16, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Were you craving this because of the "Grapple" post??



That must be it. 

And I couldn't find a machine. Grrr. I bought a two liter bottle of Welch's Grape Soda, and some Vanilla Ice Cream, with the intention of making Grape Soda Floats.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> That must be it.
> 
> And I couldn't find a machine. Grrr. I bought a two liter bottle of Welch's Grape Soda, and some Vanilla Ice Cream, with the intention of making Grape Soda Floats.



Or maybe put some grape soda in the freezer, keeping an eye on it, and when it is slushy, drink it then! (Of course I don't need to say that you can't forget it is in there and have it freeze.) 

My guy does that with his Pepsi, and I gotta say - it is SO good!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 16, 2006)

Btw, I had a craving for smoked sausage, carrot, bean, and pasta soup.

Its really thick tho.. so its more of a stew.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2006)

Hot Pork tamales with black beans, sweet mexican rice, and a dark red chili sauce. (mole?) And maybe a couple tacos. 

Edited: Oh... And some fried ice cream... I gots to get me some of that!


----------



## jamie (Apr 19, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> And raspberry coconut Zingers. Several.




Oh that is a good one... me too!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2006)

Cajun grilled pork chops, twice baked potatoes, baked cheesy cauliflower, white corn, romaine dinner salad (with chunky big blue litehouse dressing), and gahlic bread. :eat2:


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 20, 2006)

At this very moment? I am craving Tom Yum soup with shrimp. I get cravings for spicy-sour-savory foods all the time. Tom Yum is my current favorite craving buster.

Tracy


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 20, 2006)

A chopped liver on rye, from either 2nd Avenue Deli or Pastrami Queen, both recently removed from my culinary landscape. Now, THAT's a tough craving.

And a Black Cherry Vanilla Coke, which is actually quite good, if you pretend it doesn't have "Vanilla" in the name.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 20, 2006)

a beef pattie and not the frozen kind either.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 20, 2006)

Right now i want a swiss cheese sandwich with spicy mustard and sprouts on rye bread.. I havent eaten sprouts in ages but it's a sandwich my mom used to make me


----------



## Jes (Apr 20, 2006)

no more easter candy, actually. My colleague Darin keeps bringing it to me, every single day! I'll get back to my desk and another foil-wrapped treat will be awaiting me.

I just emailed him this:

Thank you!!!

You are like the angel of chocolate, and the hero of all men who like fat
chicks! You feed my addiction, plumping my thighs, making chubby chasers 
delight in my rotundity!


----------



## abluesman (Apr 20, 2006)

Barbeque ribs from The Hickory Log in Dexter, Missouri.


----------



## Jane (Apr 20, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Cajun grilled pork chops, twice baked potatoes, baked cheesy cauliflower, white corn, romaine dinner salad (with chunky big blue litehouse dressing), and gahlic bread. :eat2:


That is, without a doubt, one of the whitest menus I ever heard. Put it on a paper plate, and you couldn't find it.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Apr 20, 2006)

BBQ Ribs - full rack of course.
Pizza - pretty much any type.
Cajun chicken wraps...where they come to the table sizzling.
BBQ Chicken.
Curry ... esp Vindaloo

I like talking about food


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 20, 2006)

HailToTheKing said:


> ...I like talking about food



My name is Randi and I am a foodee.


PS that's why we're here, King! We like talking about food!!!


----------



## jamie (Apr 20, 2006)

Dunkin Donuts - 1 french delight, 1 glazed and 1 lemon.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2006)

HailToTheKing said:


> BBQ Ribs - full rack of course.
> Pizza - pretty much any type.
> Cajun chicken wraps...where they come to the table sizzling.
> BBQ Chicken.
> ...



Ooooooo... A Vindaloo.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Apr 21, 2006)

Gosh Im hungry...right now I am craving a double King burger with cheese from FatBurger...and some FatFries......yummmmmmmmm


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2006)

French Dip, with lots of Arby's Style sliced roast beast and Au Jus, on a fresh bagette with a crisp dinner salad and Salt-n-Vinegar Crisps.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh... and some Suzi Qs.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 23, 2006)

Comfort Food: Canned Vegetarian Vegatable Soup with Grilled American Cheese sandwiches. Kosher Gahlic Petite dills on the side.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 23, 2006)

Orange sweet rolls, maple sausage, two eggs overeasy, southern fried potatoes, Spicy V8


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 23, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Orange sweet rolls, maple sausage, two eggs overeasy, southern fried potatoes, Spicy V8



Fuzzy, without you, the Foodee board just wouldn't be the same. Don't stop!

p.s. When's breakfast? Damn that sounds good!


----------



## Tina (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm eating what I was craving.  Some strawberry kefir with champagne mango and fresh cut up strawberries! Yum!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 24, 2006)

Comfort Food: Canned Tomato Soup w/ freshly popped Extra butter popcorn (throw in a handful, eat, repeat as needed)


----------



## mejix (Apr 24, 2006)

i had a huge, ripe, juicy mango today that was sublime. looking forward to another one. i believe 'tis the season.


----------



## Jes (Apr 24, 2006)

mejix said:


> i had a huge, ripe, juicy mango today that was sublime. looking forward to another one. i believe 'tis the season.


dirty.



PANTS


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 24, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Comfort Food: Canned Tomato Soup w/ freshly popped Extra butter popcorn (throw in a handful, eat, repeat as needed)



What a great idea!! I put in torn up slices of american cheese which I eat while they are still melty (and not dissolved into the soup.) Cheddar cheese cubes work also.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 24, 2006)

Perfectly steamed asparagus...on a bed of melted butter..with a bit of minced garlic...a dash of kosher salt..eaten with me fingers....


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Nothing...


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 25, 2006)

Yeah... being a good college student and STILL craving Taco Bell. I'm actually going to get it tomorrow! My friend is driving me to her house (lucky people who live 20 minutes from here and not 9 hours away) so that we can get some boxes to pack my stuff in for my ride home with my Pop on Thursday... and I'm making her stop at Taco Bell on the way back... muahaha


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Nothing...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 25, 2006)

Chinese. And thanks to me announcing my craving, there's now rumor at work circulating I'm pregnant by the mystery guy in California. Knock me up before we even meet... Thanks a lot, Ryan!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Seafood Gumbo. And a Coke.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Apr 26, 2006)

A piece of peanut butter, white chocolate truffle cheesecake from The Cheesecake Factory. Mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 26, 2006)

Thai peanut noodles. BAD!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 26, 2006)

More of my dinner from last night (also Thai)... my friend and I went to our favorite restaurant and each had hot and sour soup (there's is the absolute best), shared an order of crab rangoon (again, the best), then I had the red curry chicken and she the duck and rice. It was wonderful. I would love to order the same thing for carry-out tonight. :eat2:


----------



## Egbert Souse (Apr 26, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Me? Chocolate mousse.
> 
> And y'self?



That would be _whom_.
And she knows whom she is.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 26, 2006)

Peanut butter - icecream - chocolate sauce - great texture combo


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

Mmmmmmm.... Thai..... </homersimpson>


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 26, 2006)

Ah, I just had about two cups of burning hot peanut noodles. Wonderful.


----------



## Mini (Apr 26, 2006)

Right now I'm craving coffee and company.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 27, 2006)

Ebony talked me into it. Cheesecake! But make mine chocolate.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 27, 2006)

Trader Joe's carrot juice. A lot of it. And oozy, custardy cream puffs from Choux Factory.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 27, 2006)

A hot pastrami and swiss on marbled rye. And Wendy's Fries.


----------



## MLadyJ (Apr 28, 2006)

A "super stuff'd" reuben with extra dressing on the side, large order of red potato salad from Shlotzky's and a large iced tea with lemon...mmmmm


----------



## Jes (Apr 28, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> A hot pastrami and swiss on marbled rye. And Wendy's Fries.


Fuzzy, yer cute. I know you're married and all so I'm not hitting on you, but I AM saying: i'm glad you changed your avatar. meow!


----------



## jamie (Apr 28, 2006)

lemon merengue pie with shortbread crust and a really tall peak on the merengue


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> Fuzzy, yer cute. I know you're married and all so I'm not hitting on you, but I AM saying: i'm glad you changed your avatar. meow!



Thank you!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

Spaghetti and Meatballs, with a really chunky veggie sauce.. Gahlic bread, Romaine Salad with Blue Cheese.. and... something Ice cold to drink.. maybe milk.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 29, 2006)

Olive tapanade on toast points. And a Bananas & Cream Frozefruit bar.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 29, 2006)

A piece of blueberry pie with a glass of ice cold milk


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2006)

26 oz T-bone steak, medium rare, Black and Blue.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 30, 2006)

a French Press - with half and half 
Very ripe and sweet cantaloupe
Spinach and Bacon Quiche

<and a good Sunday morning movie to watch as I nibble>


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2006)

_The quiche Ican handle, but I'm not sure about the cant. or the French Press._

Pork lo mein. Iknow not very breakfast-y.. but that's what I'm craving.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 30, 2006)

Country fried steak, eggs, and hashbrowns. 
Then a pint of Ben&Jerry's Brownie Batter ice cream, but I can't find it around here anymore


----------



## Mishty (Apr 30, 2006)

Steak.
huge flame kissed and juicy. A bottle of A1 and a dozen hot steakhouse yeast rolls. :smitten:


----------



## Mishty (Apr 30, 2006)

couldn't have said it better myself.....


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 30, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> _The quiche Ican handle, but I'm not sure about the cant. or the French Press._
> 
> Pork lo mein. Iknow not very breakfast-y.. but that's what I'm craving.


 

After checking the cupboard, the French Press was the only thing to make it onto the menu. Fresh ground beans (Ethiopian), spring water, half and half... I am almost human now! 

After a quick rustle through the pantry, and I have declared it a food emergency! Woefully short on supplies..... off to the market. Anyone need anything while I'm out?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 1, 2006)

Craving right now: a Buffalo chicken panini with blue cheese and roasted sweet red bell pepper from a place I pass when walking from the C train to the Amtrak concourse in Penn Station. I never notice the name of the place, but the sandwich is unforgettable.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 1, 2006)

Carrot Cake with whipped cream cheese frosting.


----------



## jamie (May 1, 2006)

Pancakes with butter and Auntie Jemima.


----------



## MLadyJ (May 1, 2006)

mmmmmm breakfast..chicken fried steak, homefries and lots of cream gravy and tall glass of cold milk...and some tabasco..yummmm


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 1, 2006)

Raspberries, but I am not opposed to eating some of Jamie's pancakes with lots of whipped butter!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 1, 2006)

Chili dogs, with chili cheese fries.


----------



## MLadyJ (May 2, 2006)

Ahhhh another day another craving..today it's bbq'd chicken (thighs only please), potato salad, my "special" baked beans and (I wish) middle of summer seedless watermelon...:wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 2, 2006)

A big breakfast.. eggs, hashbrowns, biscuits, grits, chicken fried steak.. something like that..


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 2, 2006)

Two visually iconic delectables - cold fried chicken legs served from a gingham-lined picnic basket, and Chinese food eaten from a white waxboard carton with chopsticks. I've rarely if ever eaten either in quite that way, but both visuals (in movies, for example) really stimulate my appetite. I'm very gastronomically impressionable, and these things get to me near as much as a Fuzzy post. 

Don't know whether I wanna eat 'em, or paint a picture of 'em.


----------



## gypsy (May 2, 2006)

Sashimi.

But....I always crave japanese. I'm a freak.

Anyone ever notice that if you love sushi/sashimi...that you physically crave it???? Or is that just me?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 3, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Two visually iconic delectables - cold fried chicken legs served from a gingham-lined picnic basket, and Chinese food eaten from a white waxboard carton with chopsticks. I've rarely if ever eaten either in quite that way, but both visuals (in movies, for example) really stimulate my appetite. I'm very gastronomically impressionable, and these things get to me near as much as a Fuzzy post.
> 
> Don't know whether I wanna eat 'em, or paint a picture of 'em.



That's the best *_sniff_* compliment I've ever been given.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 3, 2006)

Cookies n Cream Ice Cream Sandwich... dipped in Magic Shell.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 3, 2006)

A grilled cheese with American. Not the fat free shit, but good, drippy, fatty American singles on a dense European white bread, cooked lightly with UNSALTED organic butter, with a glass of Mayfield chocolate milk.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 3, 2006)

16-oz prime rib cooked medium well topped with bleu cheese butter , caesar salad, shiner bock bread


----------



## Fuzzy (May 3, 2006)

Hot thin spaghetti noodles with sun-dried tomato pesto.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

Crispy Fried Homemade Egg Rolls (Ground Pork, Shredded Cabbage, Onion, Soy Sauce)


----------



## jamie (May 4, 2006)

doughy pot stickers...crispy brown on one side, soft and steamy on the other


oh and sevian...I hope I am spelling that right, that is how it is spelled at the Indian buffet


----------



## Santaclear (May 4, 2006)

I'll have one of each of everything on this thread. :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

jamie said:


> doughy pot stickers...crispy brown on one side, soft and steamy on the other
> 
> 
> oh and sevian...I hope I am spelling that right, that is how it is spelled at the Indian buffet



You got me curious, so I looked it up... Indian Vermicelli, Known as "Sevian" this ultra thin vermicelli is available roasted or plain, and is mainly used to prepare sweets and a few savoury preparations. Regular vermicelli will not give the same taste or texture as Sevian.

Does this look right? How do you like it?


----------



## jamie (May 5, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Does this look right? How do you like it?



I love it! It is kind of like rice pudding but it is thinner and the little vermicelli pieces have been browned and are kind of nutty tasting. It is rich and sweet and very comforting... here is a good recipe for it, although I have never been woman enough to attempt it. I do pick out the raisins though. 

*Sevian di Kheer*
1 stick butter
6 oz. sevian, broken into 3inch pieces
4 cups of milk
1 pint whipping cream
1/2 cup raisins
1/2 cup sugar
4 almonds (optional) peeled and thinly sliced

Melt butter in a large heavy bottomed pot. If you use a light pot, the milk will likely burn at the bottom. Over low heat stir vermicelli into butter until it turns lightly brown. Pour in the milk and stir over medium heat until the milk boils. Put in the raisins, almonds and sugar. Continue to cook under low heat for 10 minutes. Add whipping cream and continue to cook for a couple of minutes. Serve hot or chill in fridge for an hour before serving.


I am not the biggest fan of Indian (I like my food to be more solid), but my boyfried adores it. I mostly go for the desserts, big suprise. They also have a kind of pasty thing made out of ghee, semolina and sugar that is swoon-worthy. Last week, they had almost the same dish but instead of semolina, they used grated carrot, it was suprisingly delish!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 5, 2006)

i'm starved right now.. i cant figure out what i want.. i ate a few strawberries that i got at the farmers market yesterday.. but should i spoil my appetite when i could talk hubby into going out to lunch at a local buffet restaurant.. hmmm.. peanut m&ms could do the trick.. 

i sound crazy with these rantings of a hungry girl


----------



## Jes (May 5, 2006)

gypsy said:


> Sashimi.
> 
> But....I always crave japanese. I'm a freak.
> 
> Anyone ever notice that if you love sushi/sashimi...that you physically crave it???? Or is that just me?



I'm that way with Indian. Someone did theorize it's the MSG I'm (actually) craving. Who knows?


----------



## moonvine (May 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'm that way with Indian. Someone did theorize it's the MSG I'm (actually) craving. Who knows?



Wouldn't you crave Chinese also, if that were the case?

I hate Indian. Thai too.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (May 5, 2006)

I was craving some type of dessert item but we went to Longhorn Steakhouse for dinner tonight and they had one of my favorite things: an apple and caramel pastry....Mmmmmmmm. It was yummy! I'm addicted to apple, caramel, pastry desserts. The best that I have had was at Ruth's Chris Steakhouse. Wowzer! It was almost orgasmic. If I need a quick fix thenTaco Bell's caramel apple Empanada will do. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 6, 2006)

An Large Oreo Malt with Extra malt.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 6, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> An Large Oreo Malt with Extra malt.


Last night I was craving lasagne and chocolate mousse (same as I was 271 posts ago), but too exhausted to tackle it properly. So I made speed lasagna and faux mousse. The lasagna was a complete waste of the few minutes it took to make, but the mousse was a real discovery. I thawed a tub of Cool Whip and mixed in chocolate Malted Milk powder. Having only a limited knowledge of even the most basic of kitchen tenets, was surprised to find the powder didn't dissolve into the fluff. Duh. Crunchy mousse didn't appeal to me, so I stuck it in the fridge and forgot about it. Well. _Tried_ to forget about it. Went back later, and it was smooth and divine! Highly recommended. 

I'm such a redneck.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 6, 2006)

Pizza with black olives, mushrooms, extra cheese, and six cold, cold bottles of Corona.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 6, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Last night I was craving lasagne and chocolate mousse (same as I was 271 posts ago), but too exhausted to tackle it properly. So I made speed lasagna and faux mousse. The lasagna was a complete waste of the few minutes it took to make, but the mousse was a real discovery. I thawed a tub of Cool Whip and mixed in chocolate Malted Milk powder. Having only a limited knowledge of even the most basic of kitchen tenets, was surprised to find the powder didn't dissolve into the fluff. Duh. Crunchy mousse didn't appeal to me, so I stuck it in the fridge and forgot about it. Well. _Tried_ to forget about it. Went back later, and it was smooth and divine! Highly recommended.
> 
> I'm such a redneck.




How much later was it? (and where did redneck come from.. I see practical innovation used to satisfy a craving.  )


----------



## jamie (May 6, 2006)

Those Hostess orange cupcakes with the swirly doodles on top. I plan on fixing this in about 15 minutes though.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 6, 2006)

Tall stack of IHOP pancakes with some.. lots.. of butter pecan syrup.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 6, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> How much later was it?


Not sure. An hour or two? When in doubt, conduct frequent taste tests.

I'm thinking it might be even better with less sweet or perhaps unsweetened cocoa powder. I'll be working on the optimum formula in my test kitchens...

(And oh GOD yes on the butter pecan syrup at IHOP. It's the reason I go.)


----------



## bigbob10000 (May 6, 2006)

I am going to get a drum stick from the frig.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 6, 2006)

I'm making a nice dinner, but I could go for a GREAT pizza.... I've been having trouble getting a really, really good one for a while. 

Anyone tried the rising crust variety at the market? I'm willing to give it a shot. No, I don't expect it to be the GREAT pizza I'm looking for, but just figured I'd ask while it was crossing my mind.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 6, 2006)

They're damn good pizzas, especially the spinach, mushroom, and garlic one from Dignorno.


----------



## Chimpi (May 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Anyone tried the rising crust variety at the market? I'm willing to give it a shot.



I've only had the Digiorno Three Cheese Rising Crust pizza, and the Digiorno Pepperoni Rising Crust pizza, and both actually are _great_, in my opinion. I've gotten them plenty of times. I would recommend them. Just, don't burn them! 
I was not a fan of the Stuffed Crust Three Cheese pizza(s) by Digiorno, though. *shrugs* Random comment.

I'm craving some real food. I have not had an actual meal in a little bit. Turkey. Mashed Potatos (with Butter, Pepper, and Gravy). Corn (with extra Butter). And even some Stuffing would be nice.
Anything along the lines of "meat and potatos". But the above would be great right about now!!

Or just a good ol' fashioned American Cheeseburger!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

I'm not a thick crust person. I like thin crust with lots of toppings.

As far as store bought is concerned, I like the new "ultra-thin" that is intended to be lower carb.. but I'll load them up at home.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 7, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Last night I was craving lasagne and chocolate mousse (same as I was 271 posts ago), but too exhausted to tackle it properly. So I made speed lasagna and faux mousse. The lasagna was a complete waste of the few minutes it took to make, but the mousse was a real discovery. I thawed a tub of Cool Whip and mixed in chocolate Malted Milk powder. Having only a limited knowledge of even the most basic of kitchen tenets, was surprised to find the powder didn't dissolve into the fluff. Duh. Crunchy mousse didn't appeal to me, so I stuck it in the fridge and forgot about it. Well. _Tried_ to forget about it. Went back later, and it was smooth and divine! Highly recommended.
> 
> I'm such a redneck.



oh yummmmmmmm! That sounds great!! Gonna try this when I get home!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

A bar of the "Limited Edition" Hershey's Special Dark Espresso. :eat2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 8, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> A bar of the "Limited Edition" Hershey's Special Dark Espresso. :eat2:



Freaky warning: I love the way this stuff smells although I've never eaten it. Beware. People are smelling these bars before you eat them.


----------



## Jes (May 8, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Wouldn't you crave Chinese also, if that were the case?
> 
> I hate Indian. Thai too.


well, when I EAT the indian, then I want more. but if i go awhile without it, then no. and when I order chinese, i go MSG-less. I didn't know MSG was put into indian, allegedly. Plus, I always go buffet--so you can't customize your preferences.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 8, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> A bar of the "Limited Edition" Hershey's Special Dark Espresso. :eat2:


Whuh? Fuzzy, do you live in a test market, or am I just out of touch with current candy selections?

This sounds delicious.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 8, 2006)

You're out of touch, Miss BB. They're even here in good old "Tenner-see."


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 8, 2006)

Hey! I made the SL signature! Better than cans!

(Not really. But still.)


----------



## Jes (May 8, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Whuh? Fuzzy, do you live in a test market, or am I just out of touch with current candy selections?
> 
> This sounds delicious.


Sweetcheeks, you need to get out more.

And I'm chopped liver. AGAIN.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

Hot & fresh biscuits at cracker Barrel


----------



## jamie (May 8, 2006)

Really, really, really cold iced tea.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 8, 2006)

Can't stop thinkin' about that damn redneck mousse.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

Coke Float (in a tall frosty mug)(with vanilla ice cream)(a just a touch of chocolate syrup)


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 8, 2006)

trolling for inspiration, keep posting please


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

Maybe I should change my handle to EvilFuzzy.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 8, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Maybe I should change my handle to EvilFuzzy.


 
hmmm EvilFuzzy, it does have that special something..... I would endorse that


----------



## Friday (May 9, 2006)

Hot, homemade cornbread with lots of butter and a dab of honey. Baking powder biscuits and sausage gravy. Shrimp and mushroom rissotto...I think I need a carb fix...:eat2:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 9, 2006)

A Bit-O-Honey bar. Thanks to Jamie.


----------



## Jes (May 9, 2006)

A smack on the backside for transgressions committed.


----------



## Dibaby35 (May 9, 2006)

A fajita pita from Chilis..LOL...with extra sauce (its the sauce from the awsome blossom..lol)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 9, 2006)

I am craving a tasty treat that I just discovered last week: Walgreens' very own key lime pie ice cream. It is to die for yummilicious!


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 9, 2006)

grilled ribeye, wild rice, Asian salad, peanut butter and jelly sandwich, turtles, a milk sake, and pringles


<not necessarily in that order>


----------



## Fuzzy (May 9, 2006)

French Bread Pizza with homemade pizza sauce (who wants the recipe?), pepperoni, canadian bacon, american bacon, green peppers, and lots of freshly shredded mozzerella cheese.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 10, 2006)

Chocolate Fried Ice Cream rolled in Cocoa Pebbles(tm) with chocolate syrup drizzled all about and lots of sweet whipped cream.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 11, 2006)

I think I'm having a Big Mac(tm) attack.


----------



## Ericthonius (May 12, 2006)

Scrambled eggs with fried potatoes from a can and some sauteed onion mixed in for good measure. Canadian Wheat toast and maybe some of my home-made ketchup drizzled over the eggs for a splash of color? And wash it down with a really big, cold, glass of Nestle's Quick. But I can't decide if I want Chocolate or Strawberry... Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Brandi (May 12, 2006)

Lays Dill pickle chips dipped in sour cream and a Genoa hot salami sandwich with hot mustard...mmmm I think it's time to go to the store :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 12, 2006)

Fish. Something Fish-y. Like blackened cat, or grilled sword, or a fish taco with fresh salsa and lime...


----------



## jamie (May 13, 2006)

Fuzzy has made me crave cornbread..

First, warm with some butter.

Then later, some cold cornbread crumbled up in a glass of buttermilk.

And then even later..chocolate pie.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 13, 2006)

Boobies.... Er... I mean some Cookies-n-cream ice cream sandwiches...


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 14, 2006)

Popeye's Fried Chicken - Spicy- wings and maybe a breast, mashed potatos and gravy.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 14, 2006)

A frozen lemonade slushie. I saw them making them on "Unwrapped" on the Food Network. They crushed the whole lemons, extracted the juice, sweetened it, made it into a slushie, then mixed in bits of the rind.

Mouth puckering, refreshingly good.

I want one. BAD.


----------



## jamie (May 14, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> A frozen lemonade slushie. I saw them making them on "Unwrapped" on the Food Network. They crushed the whole lemons, extracted the juice, sweetened it, made it into a slushie, then mixed in bits of the rind.
> 
> Mouth puckering, refreshingly good.
> 
> I want one. BAD.



Well, just to cross-pollinate the threads, Sonic has a really good Lemon and Lemon-Berry Slushie.


----------



## Paul Fannin (May 14, 2006)

jamie said:


> Fuzzy has made me crave cornbread..
> 
> First, warm with some butter.
> 
> ...



That's what my Dad did, Jamie. That must be a Kentucky thing


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 14, 2006)

jamie said:


> ...Then later, some cold cornbread crumbled up in a glass of buttermilk...



Oh wow, this sounds GREAT. (Adding to my shopping list _now_!!)


----------



## Fuzzy (May 14, 2006)

Beef-n-Italian Sausage Meatloaf, with a tomato-ketchup glaze. With all the usual fixins.. green beans, mashed potatoes w/gravy, turnip greens, crusty hard rolls with butter, raspberry-lemonade...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 14, 2006)

Wet nuts.....


----------



## Galadriel (May 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Fish. Something Fish-y. Like blackened cat, or grilled sword, or a fish taco with fresh salsa and lime...



Ceviche! *drool*:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 14, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Wet nuts.....



I won't state the obvious...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 14, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I won't state the obvious...


When I was an obnoxious teenager, my friends and I took great pleasure in guiding the never-kissed-a-girl scoop boys behind the counter at the ice cream shop. When they'd ask whether we wanted dry nuts or wet on our sundaes, we'd see who could answer the most provocatively.

"I want your wet nuts, please. Oh, yes. More, please. Yeah... that's right. More..." 

I was such an asshole.

But I still love the wet nuts. Could eat a whole vat of 'em right now.

(And yes. I guess I was reminded by the recent SYAFaDD tea-bagging in the Clubhouse.)


----------



## Fuzzy (May 15, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> When I was an obnoxious teenager, my friends and I took great pleasure in guiding the never-kissed-a-girl scoop boys behind the counter at the ice cream shop. When they'd ask whether we wanted dry nuts or wet on our sundaes, we'd see who could answer the most provocatively.
> 
> "I want your wet nuts, please. Oh, yes. More, please. Yeah... that's right. More..."
> 
> ...



Um... What's the difference between wet and dry? Besides the obvious moisture content.


----------



## MLadyJ (May 15, 2006)

Years ago when I first moved to Virginia the guys at work ( I was a new supervisor) were making an ice cream run and asked me if I wanted a sundae....I said sure...they asked if I wanted it "fully loaded" i.e. with all the trimmings..I said sure..they said wet nuts or dry..I almost choked, turned 8 shades of red, which of course they found most amusing and laughed til they almost wet themselves and then explained that "wet nuts" were in a syrup.. To this day I can't hear that term without smiling.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 15, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Um... What's the difference between wet and dry? Besides the obvious moisture content.


What MLadyJ said. They're suspended in a sticky, gooey syrup. One place we used to go, it was either a High's or a Baskin-Robbins, had wet nuts so good I could shovel 'em in by the spoonfuls.

Maybe it's a Virginia thing?


----------



## Brandi (May 15, 2006)

I have no idea why I'm craving this...I've only heard that it tastes great! Bacon gravy? Ok who has the recipe..lol come on help me out lmao!


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 15, 2006)

Home grilled hamburgers- made from fresh ground beef, little soy little garlic to season, jalapeños, mustard, onions, lettuce, pickles, and of course melted American cheese. 

Baked beans

crinkle fries- the kind in the bag, baked 

Garden salad, with Ranch and croûtons 

Not very exciting, but it has been talking to me all day-


----------



## Fuzzy (May 15, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Home grilled hamburgers- made from fresh ground beef, little soy little garlic to season, jalapeños, mustard, onions, lettuce, pickles, and of course melted American cheese.
> 
> Baked beans
> 
> ...




Oh my... Its starting to talk to me too!


----------



## MLadyJ (May 16, 2006)

Brandi said:


> I have no idea why I'm craving this...I've only heard that it tastes great! Bacon gravy? Ok who has the recipe..lol come on help me out lmao!




OK  here it is..fry up a few slices of your favorite bacon ( I prefer thick sliced peppered) remove from frying pan and take out all but 3 Tablespoons of grease. Add 3 T. of flour and stir until slightly browned this is called a roux). Then add milk ( or 1/2 and 1/2) a little at a time (about a Cup or so) until the consistancy you desire. Bring to a boil and adjust amount of milk and seasonings. Serve over biscuits or rice or mashed potatoes. Very good and very easy.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 16, 2006)

Stuffed green peppers!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 16, 2006)

Crab rangoon... stuffed extra full with cream cheese and crabmeat, dipped in sweet and sour sauce. *sigh* I had some Friday night that were nearly orgasmic. They've been on my mind ever since.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 16, 2006)

Mmmm.... Crab Rangoon...


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

slow roasted dry rubbed pork ribs on a bed of sauerkraut with sliced brisket on the side w/hickory bbq sauce, and a couple hot links. With the usual, beans, slaw, fries and texas toast.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 17, 2006)

A super moist Rowena's pound cake, sprinkled with confectioner's sugar and drizzled with tart lemon curd. And a frozen lemonade from the Virginia Beach oceanfront.


----------



## jamie (May 17, 2006)

Steel cut oatmeal with brown sugar, butter and heavy cream drizzled on top.

I don't have any of those ingredients, except the butter...or any time, I will instead be having an Eggo Waffle..sigh.


----------



## Friday (May 17, 2006)

Mom's potato salad.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 17, 2006)

Taco Bell, like crazy! I keep intending to get it for dinner one night, but everytime I end up sleeping until 8:30. Grr.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 17, 2006)

A very large bowl of vanilla ice cream with maple syrup.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 17, 2006)

a nap!

zzzz


----------



## Fuzzy (May 18, 2006)

Grilled Chicken... and pasta salad...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 18, 2006)

Popcorn Jelly Bellies.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 18, 2006)

Sausalito cookies.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 18, 2006)

BBQ pork sandwich on a hoagie roll.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Sausalito cookies.



is that related to Sausilto Summer Nights?

(R+ to whomever names that band!)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 18, 2006)

You're trashing a perfectly good food thread with that horrid Diesel song? Chippyyyyy!

Edited to add: Now it'll be stuck in my head all day, you mangy varmint. You OWE me.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 18, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> BBQ pork sandwich on a hoagie roll.



Hey you - welcome to the forums!! Good to see ya here


----------



## Fuzzy (May 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Sausalito cookies.



My Memorial Day drive takes me by the PF factory where you can buy 10 pound bags of Sausslito seconds and other PF goodies on the cheap.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 18, 2006)

That's pretty cool. I did get myself cookies, but not PF. They're those new Hershey's Kisses Mini Cookies. Warning: After a dozen of these, you'll be ill, but they're GOOD.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 18, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> My Memorial Day drive takes me by the PF factory where you can buy 10 pound bags of Sausslito seconds and other PF goodies on the cheap.



These too! Mint Milano are my favorite!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 19, 2006)

...........


----------



## snuggletiger (May 19, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Hey you - welcome to the forums!! Good to see ya here




Thanks SVS how have ya been?
Today's craving is fresh strawberries with powdered sugar.


----------



## jamie (May 19, 2006)

Its a toss up between benedictine sandwiches, deviled eggs and banana pudding.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 19, 2006)

whats in a benedictine sandwich?


----------



## jamie (May 19, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> whats in a benedictine sandwich?



It is a little tea sandwich on thin white bread spread with a cucumber/cream cheese/onion/mayo/sometimes tobasco spread. They are cool and simple and delicious.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 19, 2006)

Something with lots and lots of noodles...


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 21, 2006)

Hot out of the oven biscuits, slathered in butter. Grape jelly maybe. I'm not hungry enough for the whole sausage gravy thing...but biscuits...mmmmmmmmmmm....:eat2: 
Heheheheeee - there goes the timer.


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 21, 2006)

Corn bread with honey butter. I could do biscuits instead of cornbread if I had to, but I'm craving corn bread more. 

Oh yeah, roast, mashed potatoes and gravy too. And a hot fudge sundae, heavy on the hot fudge.


----------



## Friday (May 21, 2006)

I'm taking me niece to the mall and we have to drive by Krispy Kreme and walk by See's. Willpower, please fail me now.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 21, 2006)

Grilled ribeye -rare to medium rare 

Grilled mushrooms- baby portobella, crimini <?>

Grilled Asparagus- drizzled with balsamic vinegar 

Baked potato w/ a mountain of sourcream, sea salt and white pepper

Salad- classic homemade ranch, croutons, maybe a little shredded cheese, sliced mushrooms, garbanzo beans, and sunflower seeds. 

To be eaten on the deck as the sun sets, need a little breeze- that way you can smell the neighbors jasmine.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 21, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Grilled ribeye -rare to medium rare
> 
> Grilled mushrooms- baby portobella, crimini <?>
> 
> ...



damn..you've been eating very well this weekend, EP! I hope you didn't have to dine alone tonite. That meal sounds like one that should be shared.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 21, 2006)

Darnit- the craving never made it to the grill..... Instead just had the salad, with extra cheese. 

now the craving has gone to .... peanut butter captain crunch.........


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 22, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Darnit- the craving never made it to the grill..... Instead just had the salad, with extra cheese.
> 
> now the craving has gone to .... peanut butter captain crunch.........



See, I got disoriented - I thought I was in the dinner thread and you had eaten that for dinner! :doh: 

I even posted my meal here then had to delete it and move it to the dinner thread. I guess I am easily confused.

BTW, we definitely are related. I love PB Cap'n Crunch!


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 22, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> BTW, we definitely are related. I love PB Cap'n Crunch!


 
Ahhhh the Cap'n, he is a fine fellow, and the only darn cereal in the house, is made of twigs, grass, I think acorns, and a little cardboard. Tomorrow is another day.....


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

A Royal Red Robin Burger ( a cheese burger with a lightly fried egg )


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

And Chips-n-Salsa.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 22, 2006)

Pizza with spinach, garlic, black olives, mushrooms, and extra cheese, with a six pack of Coronas.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 22, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Pizza with spinach, garlic, black olives, mushrooms, and extra cheese, with a six pack of Coronas.



SL - you posted this at 9:35 AM. You are an inspiration


----------



## snuggletiger (May 22, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Corn bread with honey butter. I could do biscuits instead of cornbread if I had to, but I'm craving corn bread more.
> 
> Oh yeah, roast, mashed potatoes and gravy too. And a hot fudge sundae, heavy on the hot fudge.



The cornbread with sweet honey butter does sound good


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

Chorizo, egg, and potato breakfast burrito with a spicy pepper sauce.


----------



## MissToodles (May 22, 2006)

Chinese soup dumplings-the kind you bite a hole in the corner, slurp out the broth and then eat the dumpling with filling.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 22, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> SL - you posted this at 9:35 AM. You are an inspiration



I work from 10 pm to 7 am.  Does that explain anything?


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 22, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I work from 10 pm to 7 am.  Does that explain anything?



ohhhhh....you are a lady of the night - no no, not one of _those_...I mean a graveyard shifter!


----------



## jamie (May 22, 2006)

banana pudding


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 22, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> ohhhhh....you are a lady of the night - no no, not one of _those_...I mean a graveyard shifter!



I'm both, actually.  A night shift worker bee whore.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

Something peanut-buttery and ooey-gooey chocolately....


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 23, 2006)

The mini watermelon I bought over the weekend but it's too late and I have to go to bed


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 23, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm both, actually.  A night shift worker bee whore.



Well, be sure to make them take you out to dinner first 

(Hey, it's the foodee board. I am allowed to have a one track mind here!)


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 23, 2006)

CARBS...I miss my carbs


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 23, 2006)

One Huge Cupcake- White Cake part, Fudgy Buttercream icing 
Tall glass of milk


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 23, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> The mini watermelon I bought over the weekend but it's too late and I have to go to bed


 
Yeah Mini Watermelon!----- now I want one of those too- but after the cupcake.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 23, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Yeah Mini Watermelon!----- now I want one of those too- but after the cupcake.


 I cut up a big watermelon tonight..mmmmmm..It was so sweet and juicy..I'll eat on it all week..LOL


----------



## CaliBBW (May 23, 2006)

I so want some Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream right now. One of two flavors would do the trick. Either Super New York Chocolate Fudge Chunk or Carmelsutra


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 23, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Well, be sure to make them take you out to dinner first
> 
> (Hey, it's the foodee board. I am allowed to have a one track mind here!)



Man, I WISH they'd feed me where I worked. :eat2: 

Not to whine (but here comes a biggggggggggg whine), given the shift that I work, eating a hot meal is a rarity. Being a major foodee, this kills me. I'm not hungry when I get off work. Once I go to sleep, I'll wake up around mid-afternoon, have a soda, do some householdy things, and then go back to bed until 8:30 or so. (I LOVE sleeping, possibly more than eating.) Then I concentrate on getting ready for work! But on my days off, God do I love to eat. 

Right now I'm craving shrimp alfredo with cheese-covered garlic bread, with a side of crisp green beans..


----------



## MLadyJ (May 23, 2006)

Cucumber sandwich on soft white bread with plenty of mayo and salt and pepper....this seems to be a recuring theme with me..better get to the store ..lol


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 23, 2006)

That Japanese cucumber salad, cucumbers, rice wine vinegar, little sugar, sesame oil (just a tiny bit) sesame seeds- I need a bucket of it, slightly chilled 

And a big glass of iced tea


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 23, 2006)

I'm craving my B&J's Peanut Butter Cup Ice Cream that my mother ate.  Argh, Mother!


----------



## jamie (May 23, 2006)

Still banana pudding... oh, and Keith Urban.:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 24, 2006)

Chocolate Devotion at Cold Stone Creamery! :eat2: 







Chocolate Ice Cream, Chocolate Chips, Brownies, and Fudge


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2006)

I want a huge ass bowl of mac n cheese with mashed potatoes..

I want nachos

I want Johnny Carinos..

DAMN CRAVINGS


----------



## MLadyJ (May 24, 2006)

Curse you for mentioning Jonny Carino's..we don't have them here and I REALLY miss their spicy shrimp and chicken....


----------



## mossystate (May 24, 2006)

I am eating what I was craving...

green globe grapes..not those nasty long ones..the perfect sweet grape..hard..crisp...gotta get them when they are just a tad..tad..yellowish...mmmm


----------



## Fuzzy (May 24, 2006)

Beer-battered Catfish and Hushpuppies and anything else you can deepfry and serve with malt vinegar, ketchup, tabasco or all three!!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 25, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I want a huge ass bowl of mac n cheese with mashed potatoes..
> 
> I want nachos
> 
> ...


Sounds like somebody wants carbs. Sucks doesn't it?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 25, 2006)

I was too busy sleeping to get my beer or pizza today.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 26, 2006)

One of those new French Vanilla Three Musketeers...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 26, 2006)

Snyder's of Hanover Jalapeno Cheddar Pumpernickel Pretzel Sandwiches. Awful long name for such a wee snack cracker, but dagGONE they're addictive.

Now Playing In My Head: Southern Culture on the Skids - "Walk Like a Camel"


----------



## MLadyJ (May 26, 2006)

Hubby and I are doing a road trip this weekend and I will get to indulge a long aniticipated craving... Grandy's chicken fried steak (maybe the double portion), smothered in gravy, mashed potatoes, smothered in gravy, corn, homemade yeast rolls and **burp** a large ice tea...


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 26, 2006)

Mango
Mango with lemon
Mango in a fruit salad
Mango Martinis
Mango Margaritas
Mango Smoothie

Yup- I need a mango


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 26, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> One of those new French Vanilla Three Musketeers...




dayum - I must live under a rock -- i've not heard of these. Fuzzy I think you must be a food god.

*off to search for French Vanilla Three Musketeers

I'm craving egg rolls which I am having tonight.


----------



## mossystate (May 26, 2006)

I want a couple of soft pretzels..with yellow mustard...and chocolate and vanilla swirl ice cream..


----------



## Tori DeLuca (May 26, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOH big soft pretzels sound GREAT
sans mustard though!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 27, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> dayum - I must live under a rock -- i've not heard of these. Fuzzy I think you must be a food god.
> 
> *off to search for French Vanilla Three Musketeers
> 
> I'm craving egg rolls which I am having tonight.



Heh. A Fuzzy Food God... Gotta remember my hair net.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 27, 2006)

I'm craving some of these actually...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 27, 2006)

Any meal-type thing. I'm on a juice/water fast to clean out my colon for two days.


----------



## Brandi (May 27, 2006)

salted cashews, almonds and macadamias


----------



## Blake (May 27, 2006)

Orange sherbet.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 27, 2006)

A chunk of Havarti cheese and some walnuts. Or slices of apple and some good cheddar cheese.

MoonGoddess


----------



## Brandi (May 27, 2006)

Jalepeno flavoured popcorn


----------



## Scarlette (May 27, 2006)

NACHOS!

Ther's a place here called Sneaky Dee's that makes AWESOME nachos! Layers of cheese, chips, salsa, repeated x2 and then like with guacamoli (sp), sour cream, lettuse, tomoatoe etc etc. AND tha is jsut the veggie nachos!
Get the other and it has refried beans and meat


----------



## Fuzzy (May 28, 2006)

Chicken-fried steak and eggs, overeasy, with grits, biscuits and gravy, hashbrowns, V8, and milk.


----------



## Brandi (May 28, 2006)

Baked lamb chops a little salty and naan bread.
The chops are baking now...it's a craving I can't fight lol


----------



## Friday (May 28, 2006)

The Carbonara and warm Hazelnut Brownie with vanilla ice cream my Sis and I discovered last weekend while she was in town. Unfortunately I called and the restaurant is closed until Tuesday.


----------



## rainyday (May 28, 2006)

Fried razor clams (sweet, not rubbery) along with a bowl of thick, very clammy clam chowder and a crisp green salad with blue cheese.


----------



## jamie (May 28, 2006)

buttered noodles


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 29, 2006)

Poundcake, with fresh raspberries and cream.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 29, 2006)

Corn on the cobb- butter salt


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

I'm craving lobster and shrimp.


----------



## Brandi (May 29, 2006)

Soulvaki on a pita with lots of sauce and hot peppers....and some onion rings!


----------



## kyla (May 29, 2006)

double fudge brownie :eat2: chocolate icecream:wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 29, 2006)

No more for me thanks. I'm stuffed.


----------



## jamie (May 30, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> No more for me thanks. I'm stuffed.




 huh.... is everything right with the world....are you feeling ok?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 30, 2006)

coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 30, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> No more for me thanks. I'm stuffed.


*sound of tires screeching to a halt, broken glass, hub caps clanging into the curb, babies crying, European sirens...*

Whuh?

I'm scared.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 31, 2006)

But that was yesterday... I need some Ding Dongs!


----------



## jamie (May 31, 2006)

Pot roast...with carrots, taters and onions cooked along side it and biscuits.

My boyfriend hates pot roast with a passion and we are never able to have it.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 31, 2006)

jamie said:


> Pot roast...with carrots, taters and onions cooked along side it and biscuits.
> 
> My boyfriend hates pot roast with a passion and we are never able to have it.


 Gotta throw some mushrooms in there, too.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 31, 2006)

The Triple Chocolate Twix Minis....


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 1, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> A huge strawberry soda with tons of ice chips.




Wow, that seems so yummy right now. 
I'd love lots of finely crushed ice.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 1, 2006)

Meatloaf sandwich and eclairs


----------



## jamie (Jun 1, 2006)

Eggo buttermilk waffles.

All I have left in the freezer are Go Lean whole grains. They are good, but they're no Eggo.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 1, 2006)

mashed potatos and meatloaf.

but all I had today was cold, uncooked, pressed firm tofu.


----------



## Curvylady (Jun 1, 2006)

I have been craving a turtle sundae since Saturday extra Caramel and Hot Fudge oh and also extra whipped cream. Yummmy! Today my craving will be addressed!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 1, 2006)

What I'm craving can't be mentioned on here!:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 1, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> What I'm craving can't be mentioned on here!:eat2:



We are all open minded adults here... You can elaborate on what you're really craving using slang or colorful words.

Me, personally, I'm craving a tall cold vanilla malt.


----------



## MLadyJ (Jun 1, 2006)

Went visiting this weekend and had the BEST pasta salad with fresh tomatoes and asiago cheese...I want MORE now!! ..but it's hours away and will have to wait..**sighing**


----------



## Brandi (Jun 1, 2006)

A south african dish called Bobotie...mmmmm

SOUTH AFRICA
Bobotie
(Beef Pie)


2 ounces butter
1 cup onions, thinly sliced
1 apple, peeled, diced
2 pounds chopped cooked beef
2 bread slices soaked in milk
2 tablespoons curry powder
1/2 cup raisins
2 tablespoons slivered almonds
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 egg
1/2 teaspoon turmeric
6 bay leaves
1 egg
1/2 cup whole milk


Melt the butter in a saucepan. Add the onions and sauté for 5 minutes, then add the apple dice and cook for another minute. Add the chopped beef and combine. Squeeze out the excess milk from the bread slices, then tear up and add to pot. Add the curry powder, raisins, almonds, lemon juice, egg, and turmeric, and stir well.
Place mixture in a greased 9 x 13" baking dish. Place bay leaves vertically in the casserole. Bake at 325 degrees F for 40 minutes, then remove from the oven. Mix together the egg and milk, then pour it over the Bobotie. Bake for 15 more minutes. Remove bay leaves before serving.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 1, 2006)

Brandi said:


> A south african dish called Bobotie...mmmmm
> 
> SOUTH AFRICA
> Bobotie
> ...



Brandi, that sounds really really interesting. I have a question tho - by chopped beef do you mean ground beef or beef (like a roast or steak) that has been chopped into pieces?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 1, 2006)

I had a friend who made this once. (He was originally from South Africa.) He used stew meat. Let's just say that it's not for me.


----------



## Mini (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm craving scotch. 

And I'm drinking it!

Life is good.


----------



## Brandi (Jun 1, 2006)

I've used ground beef.

I've served it over creamy mashed potatoes, rice or just pita or naan bread.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 1, 2006)

food..any kind of southern..DEEP FRIED, gravy-fied..STICK TO YOUR RIBS AND ARTERIES food

GOD..I'm so freaking hungry..lol


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 2, 2006)

Okay, had dinner, now I crave cookies & cream ice cream. :eat2:


----------



## mossystate (Jun 2, 2006)

water with really good ice


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 2, 2006)

A Chipotle Burrito... what else is new?


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2006)

Angel hair pasta with browned butter and Mizithra cheese.


----------



## jamie (Jun 2, 2006)

Friday said:



> Angel hair pasta with browned butter and Mizithra cheese.



One of my absolute favorite dishes. I wait in line at the Spaghetti Factory to get their version of this..so delish.


----------



## Brandi (Jun 2, 2006)

Big bowl of rice pudding with raisins


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 2, 2006)

Blue Bell Key Lime Pie Ice cream


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2006)

A fresh batch of salt water taffy.
..and maybe some peanut butter fudge.


----------



## Sumguy (Jun 2, 2006)

White Castle burgers. I got this cookbook called "Fast Food Fix" that tells how to make them, and dozens of other fast food. It tastes the same, but doesn't use trans-fats and junk like that so it's better for your heart.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2006)

Sumguy said:


> White Castle burgers. I got this cookbook called "Fast Food Fix" that tells how to make them, and dozens of other fast food. It tastes the same, but doesn't use trans-fats and junk like that so it's better for your heart.



No trans-fats and junk like that? Then its not a white castle burger, sorry.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 2, 2006)

A white pizza, with ricotta, mozzarella, fresh garlic and fresh sliced tomatoes. And one is on the way! 

Maybe I will take a pic when it gets here.

:smitten:


----------



## Sumguy (Jun 2, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> A white pizza, with ricotta, mozzarella, fresh garlic and fresh sliced tomatoes. And one is on the way!
> 
> Maybe I will take a pic when it gets here.
> 
> :smitten:


One is on the way? Where can you order white pizza?? I've only seen it in nice restraunts.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 2, 2006)

Mega M&Ms in a big big way - need them now


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 2, 2006)

Sumguy said:


> One is on the way? Where can you order white pizza?? I've only seen it in nice restraunts.



Just about every pizza place around here (Central and Northern NJ) makes white pizza.

It's sooooo good!

View attachment WhitePizza2.jpg​


----------



## jamie (Jun 2, 2006)

Tropical Blizzard from DQ.


----------



## MLadyJ (Jun 2, 2006)

An ice cold beverage...any one will do just as long as it's wet and COLD!!

p.s. Randi...I want some of that pizza...we live if bf nowhere and not a good pizza to be found...wahhhh!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2006)

A&W Root Beer Float (w/ soft serve ice cream)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 3, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> A&W Root Beer Float (w/ soft serve ice cream)



You brat. You made ME crave one so I got the goods at Trader Joe's today and here it is...

View attachment RBFloat2.jpg​


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> You brat. You made ME crave one so I got the goods at Trader Joe's today and here it is...



_You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later._

Yep, That is the exact picture I had in my head. However, my craving had yet to be satisfied.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 3, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> _You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later._
> 
> Yep, That is the exact picture I had in my head. However, my craving had yet to be satisfied.



I've got lots left. Too bad you live so far away! But it wasn't soft serve ice cream - it was a really decadent french vanilla. And a gourmet microbrewed root beer.

But no one told me that it would come to life when I put my spoon in to get some ice cream. The root beer frothed up and poured out of the glass all over the place! 

So since it wasn't a full glass anymore, I just had to add more ice cream 

View attachment RBFloat6.jpg​


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2006)

Lobster tails, shrimp, steak and a giant margarita to celebrate life.


----------



## Jes (Jun 3, 2006)

A really good pizza.
Actually, I'm craving a really good pizza and someone to come and bring it to me and then hang out for awhile!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I've got lots left. Too bad you live so far away! But it wasn't soft serve ice cream - it was a really decadent french vanilla. And a gourmet microbrewed root beer.
> 
> But no one told me that it would come to life when I put my spoon in to get some ice cream. The root beer frothed up and poured out of the glass all over the place!
> 
> So since it wasn't a full glass anymore, I just had to add more ice cream



I've had that happen before, when the weight of the soft serve is greater than the root beer itself and it decides to slide into the mug and push the rootbeer out. Like a panicattack... in liquid form.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 3, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Just about every pizza place around here (Central and Northern NJ) makes white pizza.
> 
> It's sooooo good!
> 
> View attachment 6504​


OMG..I'm so jealous..it's so beautiful..we only have the few national chains and one decent mom/pop restaurant..I can't eat regular pizza anymore..so I asked them to maybe get some whole wheat dough..

Cross your fingers..LOL..cause this picture makes me want Pizza!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 4, 2006)

Misty, if they can't make you one, do you have a Trader Joe's near you? They sell whole wheat pizza dough in the fridge section that rises well and makes pretty good pizza. If not, look for a line of frozen pizzas called Amy's. I've had they're other varieties and they're great, especially the roasted veg. I imagine the whole wheat one's probably pretty good too. They're in health food stores and some grocery stores.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 4, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Misty, if they can't make you one, do you have a Trader Joe's near you? They sell whole wheat pizza dough in the fridge section that rises well and makes pretty good pizza. If not, look for a line of frozen pizzas called Amy's. I've had they're other varieties and they're great, especially the roasted veg. I imagine the whole wheat one's probably pretty good too. They're in health food stores and some grocery stores.



I love the Amy's pizzas! I practically lived off 'em for a couple years. The roasted veggie is great but it's a buck and a half more than the others. I used to add soy cheese to it, maybe some fresh garlic and/or kalamata olives, spinach or other veggies. Or instead of cheese I'd cut up half an avocado and add it at the end, usually fold the whole thing in half and eat it calzone-style. All their pizzas are great (excellent ingredients) but a tad on the bland side for me so I almost always add to it.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 4, 2006)

I like the calzone idea and the spinach and olive additions sound good. I wish all of it was cheaper. Safeway had a sale on all Amy's stuff a couple weeks ago, and I stocked up on dinners and spinach pockets. Alas though, they didn't have any of the veggie pizza in stock.

Safeway has started a new branding effort selling organic goods under their label at more competitive prices and so far everything from the line I've tried has been great. I wonder if they'll start doing fare similar to Amy's too.

And to unhijack the thread, what I'm craving right now is a big glass of iced tea on ice.


----------



## Friday (Jun 4, 2006)

Hot cornbread with butter and honey.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 4, 2006)

A burger on sourdough and a chocolate milkshake.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

*Belgian waffles with warmed maple syrup, apple cider bacon and hashbrowns. During the week I keep it simple, but weekends were made for stick-to-your-ribs breakfasts. And since it is rainy and cool outside, this would be a perfect fit.

As soon as my son wakes, I am going to make the above. I already have a pot of blueberry coffee brewing....:eat2: *


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a brisket in the oven, and so the house smells of BBQ.
I CRAVE BBQ.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh.. and a Cinnabon.. maybe two.


----------



## Brandi (Jun 4, 2006)

A big chicken caesar salad with sauteed cashews in olive oil...with some soft bread sticks with an eggnog smoothie...

Yes this is what I'm craving and probably will be tomorrow's dinner...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 4, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Misty, if they can't make you one, do you have a Trader Joe's near you? They sell whole wheat pizza dough in the fridge section that rises well and makes pretty good pizza. If not, look for a line of frozen pizzas called Amy's. I've had they're other varieties and they're great, especially the roasted veg. I imagine the whole wheat one's probably pretty good too. They're in health food stores and some grocery stores.


I wish..all we have is a Wal-mart Supercenter...I'm praying for an Albertsons or SOMETHING...

I will definitely keep a lookout for Amy's..thanks Rainy


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 5, 2006)

#$%^&*$%^

I am craving piles of Maryland Style Blue Crabs thanks to a friend who sent me links to lots of Crab Houses in the Maryland area. That brat.  

I had to make do with 3 Slim Jims; a handful of thai lime and chili spiced cashews; a handful of cashew-macademia-almond-cranberry-pineapple trail mix (to cool the burn from the spicy cashews); a cookie and some fruit gels.

It wasn't quite the same tho.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 5, 2006)

Misty, If you can't get your hands on whole wheat pizza dough but still want pizza without blowing your sugar count to high heaven do what I do (I try to watch my sugars also). Get some Pillsbury pizza dough from the dairy case and make your own pie using olive oil and minced garlic in lieu of tomato sauce. It's a good way to eliminate some sugar out of the equation and tasty , too.


----------



## jamie (Jun 5, 2006)

Meatloaf and tater cakes (mashed potatoes, some flour, some egg).


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 6, 2006)

Some of these:


----------



## rainyday (Jun 6, 2006)

BB's leek pie. Since it's in the oven and will be done in exactly 22 minutes, this should be a short-term craving.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 7, 2006)

rainyday said:


> BB's leek pie. Since it's in the oven and will be done in exactly 22 minutes, this should be a short-term craving.



I guess your cream hadn't turned!

Let us know how it comes out!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 7, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I guess your cream hadn't turned!
> 
> Let us know how it comes out!



My cream was just on the edge, so I bought a new pint and fresh leeks. 

Here's my report: :eat2: 

Yummy! Very mild and cheesey with just a hint of the thyme and it browned up all nice and bubbly on top. I definitely need to find out more about chopping leeks though. I had some woody type of stems in there that I'm sure shouldn't have been included. I think they may have been from the core of the leek. Tastewise though it was lovely.

P.S. Wish I could donate the rest of my pint to you cream lovers. Maybe I should keep buying leeks 'til I run out of cream lol.


----------



## Friday (Jun 7, 2006)

Turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes and lots of gravy.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 7, 2006)

rainyday said:


> P.S. Wish I could donate the rest of my pint to you cream lovers. Maybe I should keep buying leeks 'til I run out of cream lol.



Find a lonely bottle of Kahlua and do some matchmaking. 

yum.


----------



## Brandi (Jun 7, 2006)

Roast beef with mashed potatoes with a beef, garlic and mushroom gravy, with corn on the cobl lots of butter..
Homemade watermelon sherbet with a swirl of vanilla...

OMG I need to get better!!


----------



## jamie (Jun 7, 2006)

Baseball Nut ice cream from Baskin Robbins. Talking about it in the summer thread has made me obsess over getting some.


----------



## MLadyJ (Jun 7, 2006)

I am craving Korean bbq'd ribs...with all the trimmings. I just love the way they get all carmelized around the edges...gawd I could eat a PILE of 'em.


----------



## Brandi (Jun 7, 2006)

Reese's peanut butter cup blizzard!


----------



## Friday (Jun 7, 2006)

a fresh Fair scone with butter and raspberry jam.


----------



## Roxanna (Jun 7, 2006)

Simple .. cheesecake :wubu: 

For some reason .. cheesecake, has always been and will always be a birthday only food. I mean, I could go and buy one, I could make one, but its a birthday only food  .. we only have 4 people in our family .. so its only 4 times a year lol, its good though, because its still special to me. Ive ruined cakes (because I make them too often) same with biscuits and all other sweet things, and pizza .. ive over done it :doh: and now it just dosnt seem as special.

Oh well, only a month till mums birthday


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 7, 2006)

Something huge, ice creamy, and loaded with cookie bits and fudge.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 8, 2006)

Nachos and beer, eaten while reclining, Roman style!


----------



## Brandi (Jun 8, 2006)

Since I'm feeling better I am craving...

Soulvaki on a pita
Roast beef sandwich with hellmans mayo and horseradish
Sausage on a bun
Baked potato with sour cream and chives
Chocolate torte cake
Chicken wings 

LOL

I have to keep telling myself "do not over do it, you won't be able to handle it" lol I actually have a sticky note on my fridge saying that lmao


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 8, 2006)

Brandi said:


> Since I'm feeling better I am craving...
> 
> Soulvaki on a pita
> Roast beef sandwich with hellmans mayo and horseradish
> ...




Brandi, glad you are feeling better. You must be MUCH better if you are craving that all at once. I'm impessed!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 8, 2006)

Keebler Fudge striped shortbread cookies


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 8, 2006)

Marble pound cake and cream.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 9, 2006)

Haagen Dasz Coffee Ice Cream! Like I had last night. But it's gone.


----------



## Friday (Jun 9, 2006)

Mom's shrimp fetticini.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 9, 2006)

rainyday said:


> My cream was just on the edge, so I bought a new pint and fresh leeks.



If it leeks, Rainy, maybe you should bring it back.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 9, 2006)

Now *I'm* craving BB's Leek Pie. But ain't nothin' comin' outta my oven in 22 minutes.

Glad you liked it, Rainy. Not sure what woulda been woody in a leek, unless maybe you included too much of the butt end. Or perhaps the variety of leek is different from what we get out here.

Yup. Definitely craving leek pie. And tuna tartare with avocado.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 9, 2006)

Food...just....food....I am running on empty.....


----------



## Brandi (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm craving for someone to cook for me lol I'm not sure if that is off topic...but damn I am craving someone else's cooking...btw it has to be good homemade cooking lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm craving a big thick juicy steak. Like a 32 oz porterhouse.


----------



## Barnes (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm craving some Entemanns chocolate cake.


----------



## jamie (Jun 11, 2006)

Strawberry ice cream in a sugar cone.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 11, 2006)

Crab in lobster sauce.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 11, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Misty, If you can't get your hands on whole wheat pizza dough but still want pizza without blowing your sugar count to high heaven do what I do (I try to watch my sugars also). Get some Pillsbury pizza dough from the dairy case and make your own pie using olive oil and minced garlic in lieu of tomato sauce. It's a good way to eliminate some sugar out of the equation and tasty , too.


Thanks..I actually went to a diabetes educator on Thursday and she told me to eat 50 carbs a meal..She told me it would keep my sugar level..

So, I can have anything I want..as long as I stay within those 50 carbs.

Oh..and my sugar was an all time low this morning 

Now..someone save me from the dang soy milk I'll be having on my cereal..*sigh* my face looks like a pepporoni pizza from regular milk! *sigh*

So I'm craving real milk..LOL..cause I'm skerred of the soy!


----------



## Brandi (Jun 11, 2006)

Mango tarts...OMG these rock!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> So I'm craving real milk..LOL..cause I'm skerred of the soy![/COLOR]



Soy milk can be really good if it's the kind in cartons in the refridgerator case. Do you have Safeway there? Their store-brand organic soymilk is really good. The shelf-stable kind that you can keep unrefrigerated isn't as tasty no matter what the brand. A lot of soy milks have some sweetner in them, but I'm sure you'll see that since you're counting carbs.

Hope you like it when you try it.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 11, 2006)

Toasted PoundCake with butter and a cup of bold coffee with cream.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 12, 2006)

Major Craving for this. Luckily, I buy Bisquick by the Institutional Size!

Bisquick Coffee Cake
2 cups Bisquick®
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
1 egg
2/3 cup water or milk

Mix all ingredients. Sprinkle Topping over the top. Bake in a greased 9-inch round pan at 400 degrees F for 25 minutes.

Topping
1/3 cup Bisquick®
1/3 cup firmly packed brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
2 tablespoons butter, firm

Mix until crumbly.


----------



## jamie (Jun 12, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Toasted PoundCake with butter and a cup of bold coffee with cream.



Oh my gosh, toasted poundcake is one of my most favorite things. I so rarely see anyone talk about it. Now I am craving it too, too bad it is 3:30 am and I am in my gown...I would be on the way to Kroger to get some Sara Lee.:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 12, 2006)

jamie said:


> ... it is 3:30 am and I am in my gown...



Did you just get home from the ball? I am rarely dressed formally at 3:30 am


----------



## jamie (Jun 12, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Did you just get home from the ball? I am rarely dressed formally at 3:30 am



*rimshot* Thank you folks, Randi is here all week. Try the veal...and don't forget to tip your waiter.


----------



## Michelle (Jun 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> My cream was just on the edge.


 
Shame on you, Rainy!! (I dunno what this post is about, but that sentence just sounds so dirty to me.)


----------



## jamie (Jun 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Major Craving for this. Luckily, I buy Bisquick by the Institutional Size!



Me too... it is an all-occasions all-star. I love to make Bisquick shortcakes in the summer. And sausage balls....and pancakes .... and I am getting hungry. It does make deliscious dumplings as Michelle noted earlier 


Tonight - it is his turn to cook, woohoo. Grilled steak, with potatoes diced and and grilled in foil, I think we are also having steamed broccoli. Dessert is blueberry cheesecake ice cream. No, it is not sugar-free, but it just sounded so good.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, all this talk of dumplings and shortcakes has me craving....dumplings and shortcakes!! It's a pity I'm broke at the moment and can't go to the store. Aren't you all ashamed of yourselves for inflicting such pain on a poor fat girl?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 12, 2006)

Very Ashamed.  

Now I want Ice cream.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 15, 2006)

A BLT with two vine-ripened tomato slices, maple bacon, heavy applications of Miracle Whip Light on both slices of bread, and spinach leaves on dense white bread, with a side of salt and vinegar kettle chips, bacon ranch pasta salad, a glass of Country Time strawberry lemonade, as well as a glass of ice cold chocolate milk. For dessert, I want chocolate cake, NO ICING, but instead a topping of cream and fresh whipped cream. Nothing gets my appetite going like days off.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jun 15, 2006)

Birthday Cake!!!


----------



## Ash (Jun 15, 2006)

Allie, for my birthday I made these delicious black-bottom cupcakes with a cream cheese-y center. I have a few left over, if you'd like one...


----------



## Jes (Jun 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> A BLT with two vine-ripened tomato slices, maple bacon, heavy applications of Miracle Whip Light on both slices of bread, and spinach leaves on dense white bread, with a side of salt and vinegar kettle chips, bacon ranch pasta salad, a glass of Country Time strawberry lemonade, as well as a glass of ice cold chocolate milk. For dessert, I want chocolate cake, NO ICING, but instead a topping of cream and fresh whipped cream. Nothing gets my appetite going like days off.


allright, well what was the bacon ranch pasta salad, crazy? that's sort of what i'm going for here. What is it? ahhh!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Jes (Jun 15, 2006)

Now WAIT A SECOND!
this might be the taste I've had! Remember how I said: no peas? I believe, 20 years ago, I may have had this stuff. Or 15 years ago. HOLY CRAP. I don't think i've seen it in stores here. See people? There's something to my extreme madness.

casey, the dressing. Was it a pouch of ranch?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 15, 2006)

Powdered. Then you add Miracle Whip. Seein' as I work in WM, I can wrangle you a box.


----------



## Brandi (Jun 15, 2006)

Prime rib sandwich with spicy mustard on a very generous cheese bun....

the prime rib is cooking, so my craving will be for tomorrow's lunch


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 15, 2006)

Pasta with Pesto.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 15, 2006)

caramel ice cream sundae with real whipped cream, and toasted walnuts.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 16, 2006)

Today I was craving something with peanut butter so I bought some peanut butter cookies at the store and ate 5 of them...craving has been satisfied! :eat2:


----------



## jamie (Jun 16, 2006)

strawberry petzel salad


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 16, 2006)

Veggie lo mein and coconut chicken. I just never get to town anymore.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 18, 2006)

Today was Strawberry Days. I think I've had enough strawberrys to make a pig sick.


----------



## Brandi (Jun 18, 2006)

Breaded zucchini...........a whole huge plate full....

this craving may be fulfilled later on tonight:eat2: :eat2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 19, 2006)

Pizza with black olives and mushrooms.


----------



## MLadyJ (Jun 19, 2006)

Some Har gow and whatever Randi's eating from that other thread...:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2006)

A Hershey's Goodbar.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 20, 2006)

I am craving Quakers Instant Oatmeal Maple & Brown Sugar flavor with whipped cream.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 20, 2006)

Box of Junior Mints, Hot Buttered Popcorn, a Movie, and Thou.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 21, 2006)

Room Service


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 21, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Room Service



Heck! I crave room service when I'm _home_!


----------



## jamie (Jun 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Box of Junior Mints, Hot Buttered Popcorn, a Movie, and Thou.



great craving fuzzmeister!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 22, 2006)

Another melon!

A small one came in my organic produce box this week and it's sweeter and better than any melon I've ever had. It looks like a honey dew melon outside, but inside it has the flesh of a cantaloupe, but sweeter. I think it might be called a Can-a-Dew. If you get a chance to try one, do it!

Last week they sent one that looked like a yellow squash on the outside, but was a melon inside. Also yummy.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 22, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Another melon!
> 
> A small one came in my organic produce box this week and it's sweeter and better than any melon I've ever had. It looks like a honey dew melon outside, but inside it has the flesh of a cantaloupe, but sweeter. I think it might be called a Can-a-Dew. If you get a chance to try one, do it!
> 
> Last week they sent one that looked like a yellow squash on the outside, but was a melon inside. Also yummy.



oooh I love melon! Now I need melon. Damn, I am so susceptible!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 22, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> oooh I love melon! Now I need melon. Damn, I am so susceptible!



Well, good. After all the times you've made me crave something it's about time I get payback.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 22, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Well, good. After all the times you've made me crave something it's about time I get payback.



Hey! LOL...I guess that's fair 

Now, may I have some melon please???


----------



## rainyday (Jun 22, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Hey! LOL...I guess that's fair
> 
> Now, may I have some melon please???



If I find another one, absolutely I would share lol.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 22, 2006)

the roast pork sandwich I mentioned in the import thread.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2006)

A large Wendy's Frosty, and a Biggie Fry.


----------



## swordchick (Jun 23, 2006)

Bruster's Birthday Cake Milkshake


----------



## rainyday (Jun 23, 2006)

What's Brusters, Swordchick?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 23, 2006)

stuffed french toast from IHOP
that's what I'm hungry for right now


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2006)

Way too many of the burgers described in the 'What do you like on...' thread.


----------



## MLadyJ (Jun 23, 2006)

Right this very minute..a really big breakfast (and I don't mean McD's) 3 eggs over medium, chicken fried steak with lots of cream gravy, hash browns extra crispy, 3 slices of toasted sourdough bread, a large glass of ice cold orange juice and a pot of coffee with cream and sugar..**burp**!:wubu:


----------



## GordoNegro (Jun 23, 2006)

Torn between IHOP's big breakfast and an Ice cream Float..lol.


----------



## Esme (Jun 23, 2006)

Cookies. 

I don't care what kind. I'm an equal opportunity snacker.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 23, 2006)

I think I'm gonna have to have a hamburger...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2006)

A not-so-grumpy tummy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2006)

Actually, some of these might hit the spot... if I could find any...


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 23, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Actually, some of these might hit the spot... if I could find any...


 
arrrghghghhghg- Must Have Them Now...... why oh why do you do this to us Fuzzzzzz... killing me


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 24, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> A not-so-grumpy tummy.





Wah! Have you tried drinking some coke or pepsi? It settles tummies...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 24, 2006)

Back in the early 90s, when the Arizona Beverage company had yet to make a niche for itself in the herbal tea business... They made a line of "Cowboy" Sodas that I just absolutely have a craving for RIGHT NOW.

I know they don't make them anymore, but I could really go for their Chocolate Cola, or the Vanilla Root Beer. *sigh*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 24, 2006)

A shrimp chimichanga with LOTS of guacamole.

And a bottle of Cab Berry wine. (It's a red/blackberry wine named after the dog that used to live at the winery.)


----------



## Pink (Jun 24, 2006)

french toast with syrup
bacon
and a glass of fresh squeezed orange juice


----------



## Esme (Jun 24, 2006)

Hmm... scrambled eggs, bacon, whole wheat toast with strawberry jam...

OR... biscuits and gravy.

I'm craving BREAKFAST!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 24, 2006)

The late night meal I suggested to FreeThinker last night - french toast stuffed with fruit and cream cheese, bacon and sausage, eggs over easy, fresh squeezed OJ.

Pink, did you read that thread? Are you susceptible like me?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 24, 2006)

The best of SVS' and Esme's breakfasts: Biscuits and gravy with french toast stuffed with cream cheese and raspberries and sausage and eggs over easy


----------



## upender (Jun 24, 2006)

A blueberry-mango smoothie that fills my blender, and a fudge brownie about the size of a paperback dictionary.

Is the purpose of this thread to bring us in touch with our cravings? I didn't realize I was craving anything until I logged on and started reading. Now I have to go see if we have enough blueberries. The consequences could be serious.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 24, 2006)

I trimmed the hedges, battled the rose bushes, shocked the hot tub, fixed a sprinkler head, and all I really want now is a nice cold one.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 24, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I trimmed the hedges, battled the rose bushes, shocked the hot tub, fixed a sprinkler head, and all I really want now is a nice cold one.



Then your tummy is feeling better?


----------



## Jes (Jun 24, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> oooh I love melon! Now I need melon. Damn, I am so susceptible!


Pilarkitty loves melon. She'll eat it, rind and all. Very odd. I don't like it. It works out so well.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 24, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Another melon!
> 
> A small one came in my organic produce box this week and it's sweeter and better than any melon I've ever had. It looks like a honey dew melon outside, but inside it has the flesh of a cantaloupe, but sweeter. I think it might be called a Can-a-Dew. If you get a chance to try one, do it!
> 
> Last week they sent one that looked like a yellow squash on the outside, but was a melon inside. Also yummy.



I was at the grocery store today and bought a cantaloupe. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Esme (Jun 25, 2006)

Craving right now: Dark chocolate Dove bar.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Then your tummy is feeling better?



Yeah. I'm not sure what it was.. but it wasn't very happy.


----------



## Pink (Jun 25, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> The late night meal I suggested to FreeThinker last night - french toast stuffed with fruit and cream cheese, bacon and sausage, eggs over easy, fresh squeezed OJ.
> 
> Pink, did you read that thread? Are you susceptible like me?



lol nope I didn't read that thread. My craving hit me out of the blue but that one does sound lovely


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 26, 2006)

Marble pound cake covered with cream. And puffy Cheetos.


----------



## Brandi (Jun 26, 2006)

Chili dogs!! Kit Kat ice cream (store bought)


----------



## Friday (Jun 26, 2006)

Grilled Hillshire Cheddarwursts on toasted buns with potato salad and homemade raspberry pie. :eat2:


----------



## rainyday (Jun 27, 2006)

Fried chicken, potato salad, pasta salad, baked beans, chips and iced tea.

Given our weather (about 100 today) it seems too heavy, but it sounds so good.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 27, 2006)

Onion bagel with roast beast and cheddar cheeze, melted in the microwave.

And, as if by magic, that's what I'm eating now.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh... Some of that Kit Kat Ice Cream.... :smitten:


----------



## Friday (Jun 27, 2006)

Still warm from the oven Oatmeal Scotchies and cold, cold milk. :eat2:


----------



## Tina (Jun 27, 2006)

What's an oatmeal scotchie, Friday?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 27, 2006)

food, just any food. Came to work today and didn't bring lunch. 10 hours later and I'm starving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Friday (Jun 27, 2006)

> What's an oatmeal scotchie, Friday?



An oatmeal cookie with butterscotch chips in it instead of raisins and nuts Tina. I love them but don't make them because the SO doesn't care for them and I don't need to kill a batch myself. Now that you've got me thinking about it though the Fourth would be an excellent excuse. I could take them to the Q next door although they've already requested gingerbread cake, I can just make both.

Thanks T!


----------



## jamie (Jun 27, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> The best of SVS' and Esme's breakfasts: Biscuits and gravy with french toast stuffed with cream cheese and raspberries and sausage and eggs over easy



What she said.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 27, 2006)

A big pot of steamers (steamed soft shell clams aka ipswitch clams) with broth and melted butter.

Reason: I found a local restaurant that has them!! Now I just need someone to go with 


Btw, wouldn't it be a nice addition to say _why_ we are craving what we're craving? I know I usually have a reason why - some trigger. So if you have a reason, ya wanna note that as well?


----------



## Stormy (Jun 30, 2006)

Fried cheese, 'cause of Jes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh Jesus, Mary and Joseph!

Now I'm craving a batch of Oatmeal Scotchies. That's comfort food!


----------



## Jes (Jun 30, 2006)

Stormy said:


> Fried cheese, 'cause of Jes.


Oh, that's cruel. CRUEL. I'm still craving it, and on a site full of feeders, I can't find no one to bring me a big plate of it. You all suck!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 30, 2006)

Hushpuppies! Doughy on the inside, crispity on the outside, piping hot and greasy-smelling (that's important). And I guess I gotta have the batter-fried fish with malt vinegar to go with. And tangy/sweet cole slaw.

Then snickerdoodles, chewy and warm from the oven. Or some thick, super buttery shortbread squares.

**pleasure groan**


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 30, 2006)

And after reading the last few pages in this thread, I now need lo mein, cream cheese crammed French toast, a can-a-dew, and some softshell clams, which I didn't know existed.

I kinda hate you people.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 30, 2006)

English tea cookies from Mothers Cookie Company and a cup of cinnamon stick tea from Bigelow Tea Company.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 30, 2006)

the l&lu mixed meat combo platter. For those not in the know, it's a Hawaiian chain and one opened up in Manhattan. The combo is bbq, short ribs & pork, with a scoop of white rice, macaroni salad (the mayo based kind) & a green salad (just some iceberg lettuce, a few anemic tomatos, and carrot). The combination of grease, meat, carbs and salt can help anyone get through the day. PMS is not my friend.


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 30, 2006)

A big bowl of pasta. In fact... I'll be back in 20 mins


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 30, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> A big bowl of pasta. In fact... I'll be back in 20 mins



So I forgot about the pasta in the fridge... so it took less than 20... YUM


----------



## Esme (Jun 30, 2006)

some spinach dip to go with my rye bread :eat2:


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jun 30, 2006)

Popcorn with lots of butter...that would be a real nice treat.

Sensual


----------



## Brandi (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm craving meatloaf, mashed potatoes with mushroom gravy and sauteed carrots...

And snickerdoodles...but I think I should find out what it is first lmao!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2006)

I just skimmed thru the burger thread, and now I want a big thick and juicy belt-busting, tummy stuffing, appetite satisfying, tongue-tingling, mouth-watering, stretch-mark inducing,... um.. Burger.


----------



## Brandi (Jul 1, 2006)

Stuffed zucchini with rice, cheese, ground beef, fresh garlic, peppers, mushrooms, spinach.


----------



## MassiveMike (Jul 1, 2006)

Oreo cheesecake... luckily I have two slices in the fridge!


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 2, 2006)

<-- Urgently needs a Bacon Cheeseburger...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 2, 2006)

I really, really, really want greasy coney island (diner) food right now. I'm thinking I'd go for a veg. burger and onion rings, with barbeque sauce, and a fountain pop OR a $3 omlette breakfast special in my neighborhood. I'm not in the mood to dine alone, so I'm feeling very dissatisfied right now!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2006)

A Wendy's Biggie Fry, with Wendy's Chili dumped over it.


----------



## Esme (Jul 3, 2006)

Although I'm not really an "ice cream person" tonight I was jonesing for a Heath Bar Blizzard from DQ. I got one too! I'm still stunned by what they charge for a small... but it was worth it.


----------



## truth38 (Jul 3, 2006)

Strawberries, mangos, and pineapple


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 4, 2006)

Beefaroni and Diet Pepsi. And I just had me some. Deeelish! :eat2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 4, 2006)

A bacon cheeseburger and fries. I'm SO easily influenced. Argh.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 4, 2006)

Kfc & Zeppolies Yummmmmmmmmm


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm craving chocolate cake, Margaritas, crab cakes, shrip salad and a large lobster.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 5, 2006)

Another Dark Chocolate Klondike Bar...


----------



## Esme (Jul 5, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Another Dark Chocolate Klondike Bar...




Darn you Fuzzy! Now I want one too!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 5, 2006)

*hee*


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 5, 2006)

An old school shrimp cocktail. With a man's hand on my knee.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 5, 2006)

Knee? Is that what you kids are calling it these days?

Pringles Salsa Verde Chips with lots of Dr. Pepper, and an entire Eli's strawberry cheesecake.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 5, 2006)

That punch bowl cake in the fridge is calling out to me...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 5, 2006)

Devil's Food Cake Cookies


----------



## MassiveMike (Jul 5, 2006)

Taco Bell's Caramel Apple Empanadas... soo yummy! And kind of like the original fried apple pies from McD's.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 6, 2006)

A double fried egg sandwich with cheese on wheat toast


----------



## Jes (Jul 6, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> An old school shrimp cocktail. With a man's hand on my knee.


Sometimes, you _do_ make me smile...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 6, 2006)

'Tis my reason for living, Mizz Jes. That, and pecan pie. And meatball parm subs. And Beard Papa cream puffs. And bananas-n-cream FrozFruit bars.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 6, 2006)

Cream puff pastries, with rum flavored cream and honey over the top of the cream puff, and a nice tall glass of coca cola.


----------



## jamie (Jul 6, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Cream puff pastries, with rum flavored cream and honey over the top of the cream puff.



wow... just wow.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 7, 2006)

A white cupcake with white iceing as only the store bakery can create.... Sigh.


----------



## fatkid420 (Jul 8, 2006)

I could go for some Krispy Kreme Doughnuts.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 8, 2006)

Lots of piping hot yeast rolls with honey butter.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 8, 2006)

Sausage gravy and biscuits.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2006)

One of... heck.. several of these!!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 9, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> the l&lu mixed meat combo platter. For those not in the know, it's a Hawaiian chain and one opened up in Manhattan. The combo is bbq, short ribs & pork, with a scoop of white rice, macaroni salad (the mayo based kind) & a green salad (just some iceberg lettuce, a few anemic tomatos, and carrot). The combination of grease, meat, carbs and salt can help anyone get through the day. PMS is not my friend.



oh I like that place. I especially like the chicken Katsu very yummy


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 9, 2006)

Sushi from a good place that's right around the corner. Leavin' to pick it up right now! :eat2:


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Brinta.

Ask any Dutch person.

I'm going dowstairs to mke myself some right now.



Edit: Okay, I'll explain what it is...but not until after I eat!



.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 9, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Brinta.
> 
> Ask any Dutch person.
> 
> ...



I got tired of waiting  Google didn't need to eat before giving me the answer. 

From this site:



> Brinta is a wholemeal grainproduct made of the whole-wheat corns. Brinta contains the most important nutrients such as protein, carbohydrates, vitamines and minerals. This makes Brinta a healthy breakfast en gives you energy for a good start of the day.



View attachment og012.jpg​Do you put anything in it? butter? milk? maple syrup? cinnamon?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2006)

That sounds like Cream of Wheat.






That was a wintertime staple in my house, as a kid. To my slop, I would butter, brown sugar, cream and cinnamon.


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> That sounds like Cream of Wheat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think I am the only adult in the world who still regularly makes and consumes Cream of Wheat. A little brown sugar and cream... YUM!:eat2:


----------



## missaf (Jul 9, 2006)

Kentucky Frid Chicken sounds SO good, but I'm allergic 

*whine*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 9, 2006)

missaf said:


> Kentucky Frid Chicken sounds SO good, but I'm allergic
> 
> *whine*




Nah, trust me, not a big loss. I find myself craving it, but once I get it, I eat it...then ask myself "ick - why did I crave this??" It's really not very good.*

Are you allergic to just theirs? or all fried chicken? If it is all, then I sympathize with you greatly.



*I confess however, that it doesn't stop me. I still crave it a couple of times a year, and even knowing what I said above, I go out and get it. Eat it. Hate it. Wait 6 mos, repeat. (maybe this belongs on the weird food habits thread!)


----------



## missaf (Jul 9, 2006)

It's actually one of the secret herbs and spices -- MSG. I'm a total label reader, otherwise I end up having to ingest high doses of benadryl, or at the worst use an epi-pen and head to the hospital! When I want fried chicken, I usually go to the grocery store deli, Vons has always proved safe. Chinese food? Panda Express. Storebought soups and broths are no-no, as well as some lunch meats. Most frozen dinners are bad, too!

Fresh is best, I can prove it!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 9, 2006)

chocolates... pretty ones


----------



## upender (Jul 9, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> chocolates... pretty ones



And a glass of champagne to go with?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 9, 2006)

A cheeseburger.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 9, 2006)

half-glass of pinot gris and vanilla frozen custard and a backrub.

nix the backrub if i cant crave that on the foodee board.

i NEVER want plain vanilla anything, but tonight, oh yes.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 9, 2006)

missaf-- You should try making your own chinese food, Wantons for one are really surprisingly easy to make... Just a little pork and beef inside of little dough, gently fry and bam~ wanton. (and for desert, you can just deep fry the wrappers as sheets, and then coat them with cinnamon. Eat them with a little vanilla icecream~)

Im craving... Umm.. Pizza with a Chocolate Milkshake.


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm not craving anything in particular right now... I just want to eat. Kind of sad really.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 9, 2006)

upender said:


> And a glass of champagne to go with?


 
That works for me  , thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 10, 2006)

Popeye's Spicy Fried Chicken, Their Red Beans and Rice, and some of those biscuits.


----------



## Michelle (Jul 10, 2006)

Edy's Chocolate/Chocolate Dibs


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh, Dibs are divine. Especially the Cookies and Cream Dibs. :eat2: 

But I'm actually craving lo mein and coconut chicken.


----------



## Friday (Jul 10, 2006)

The Coconut Shrimp with green sauce and Prawms Melded with Cheese that we had in Ixtapa in March.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 10, 2006)

A cup of Coffee with everything bagel loaded with cream cheese, and strawberry jam


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 11, 2006)

Super buttery but not too sweet cherry cobbler. And Esme's root beer float popsicles, which sadly, may only be available at Kroger. We don't have Kroger in NYC.

*BB now pouts for 20 minutes straight, until distracted by something shiny.*


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 11, 2006)

the oxtail meal from golden krust--it includes rice & beans and steamed veggies. The oxtails (beef not actually ox heh) are slowly stewed and tender as can be. They always throw in a piece of coco bread too. A ginger beer to wash down this meal would be nice!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 11, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Super buttery but not too sweet cherry cobbler. And Esme's root beer float popsicles, which sadly, may only be available at Kroger. We don't have Kroger in NYC.
> 
> *BB now pouts for 20 minutes straight, until distracted by something shiny.*



We've got the root beer float pops here, and root beer float cups too. At ShopRite, so it's not at a fancy place. You might get lucky! 

And you might find the root beer float stuff too.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 11, 2006)

Godvia Chocolates....JUST DELICIOUS :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 11, 2006)

A Lime Rickey from Sonic


----------



## Pink (Jul 11, 2006)

a chocolate fried pie!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 12, 2006)

Pink said:


> a chocolate fried pie!



never heard of such a thing! Is it like the fried apple pies at McDonalds except that it's chocolate inside??


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 12, 2006)

Probably something like this... Hostess used to make a french vanilla fried pie, and a chocolate pudding pie.. that was dipped in rich chocolate coating.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 12, 2006)

Frozen cheesecake dipped in milk chocolate.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 12, 2006)

A big tasty salad (I blame Friday's post in the "what are you eating now" thread)


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 12, 2006)

chips and salsa with an ice cold margarita.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 12, 2006)

I desperately, desperately want some pad thai. Oh, the things I'd do for tofu pad thai right now...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 12, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> We've got the root beer float pops here, and root beer float cups too. At ShopRite, so it's not at a fancy place. You might get lucky!
> 
> And you might find the root beer float stuff too.


Wise ass.

Sadly, Manhattan is ShopRite free, but I refuse to give up my search for root beer float popsicles. Thanks for your help, Sove.

And now chocolate fried pies have joined them in my wank fodder line-up.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 12, 2006)

I know they have the root beer float cream pops at Smith's Food Stores here in Las Vegas. And I think they are owned by Kroeger.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 12, 2006)

There's these:






I've had bad luck getting locator information from the fine folks at BlueBunny, makers of my current obsession, Bananas & Cream FrozFruit bars, but I've just launched 'em an e-mail, threatening all manner of ill if they don't put them tasty bars in more stores in my 'hood. So by this time next month, I'll either be fatter, or jailed.

Likely both.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 12, 2006)

Bobe (hey, if I'm Sove, yer Bobe),

Just a heads up - Don't get too excited about the root beer float bars. The root beer float cups I got were a bit of a disappointment. The ice cream wasnt creamy enough and the root beer was, of course, not bubbly. 

I missed me some bubbles.


----------



## Friday (Jul 12, 2006)

Home fried, fresh caught crappies. <sigh> I miss my Mom.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Jul 12, 2006)

That Willy Wonka chocolate candy donut that Fuzzy posted in the other thread.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 13, 2006)

Chocolate cheesecake... Not like a piece, just the whole damned thing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 13, 2006)

An orange crush float with vanilla ice cream and orange sherbet.


----------



## wistful (Jul 14, 2006)

You know what I'm craving? All of the amazing food I left behind in my hometown of NYC..especially the "ethnic" foods.Right now I could really go for some middle eastern food .. Chicken shawarmas made up of slices of delicious smoky chicken,pickled turnips and tahini sauce with a few of the best chickpea stuffed grapeleaves I've ever had on the side.I miss being able to walk into take out joints where the air is redolent with the smell of exotic,delicious spices.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 14, 2006)

Some of Wistful's shawarma, a bite of Evil P's pimiento cheese tortilla, and a couple slices of fresh pecan crostata.


----------



## wistful (Jul 14, 2006)

I could also really go for some frozen custard..Not soft-serve* dressed up and pretending to be frozen custard but the real deal.With the heat and humidity here it really feels like summer so those summer time cravings are kicking in!





*-I enjoy soft serve on occasion also


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 15, 2006)

Still haven't got my cheesecake I'm craving. I was going to get it this afternoon, but then I'd have to go into work and talk to people, so I cruised on by and went for pizza. I refuse to go at this hour, because then I'd get a bunch of dumbass questions from coworkers while not being paid. So instead, I'm waiting on tomorrow. Then I'm eating the whole goddamned thing. You just wait.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 15, 2006)

Ever since I read this spaghetti ice cream
I am craving spaghetti icecream!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 15, 2006)

IdahoCynth said:


> Ever since I read this spaghetti ice cream
> I am craving spaghetti icecream!




What a cute idea for kids! OK, and grownups 

very clever.


----------



## Brandi (Jul 15, 2006)

I made peach pie, but after making it, I want strawberry pie lol so I'll make that too have a little piece of each:shocked:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 24, 2006)

A treat I'm pretty sure only exists in my head: Pistachio soft serve that's got nuts mixed in, dipped in MILK chocolate, in a waffle cone.


----------



## jamie (Jul 24, 2006)

chicken and dumplins, gravy and biscuits and some pecan pie to round it out


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 26, 2006)

I've been hit by a sudden craving for a Extra Long Cheese Coney at Sonic.


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2006)

Warm homemade cornbread with honeybutter and cold milk. This seems to be a reoccuring thing lately. Maybe it's time to make some.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 27, 2006)

I have been craving brownies this week. I was looking for a new recipe last night and found these  cheesecake topped brownies. I have the cream cheese setting out to soften as we speak. I am making some as soon as I get home tonight.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jul 28, 2006)

Dammit TSL! EVERY TIME I read one of your food posts, I have to go get something to eat. Even when I'm not hungry! Now I have to go find some ice cream. Thanks.....


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 28, 2006)

IdahoCynth said:


> I have been craving brownies this week. I was looking for a new recipe last night and found these  cheesecake topped brownies. I have the cream cheese setting out to soften as we speak. I am making some as soon as I get home tonight.



I apparently haven't lived yet. Currently craving these.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 28, 2006)

two papaya king dogs with a mango drink.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 28, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I apparently haven't lived yet. Currently craving these.



They are very good. Much better the next day after they have sat in the fridge over night.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 28, 2006)

Italian Sausage and Ricotta cheese calzones.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jul 28, 2006)

CAKE! Dammit! It's too hot to go to the store or make one....


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 29, 2006)

*I could really go for some BBQ beef brisket right now.*


----------



## fatkid420 (Jul 29, 2006)

Im craving my girl. I wish she was back so I could spend some time with her :wubu:


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Jul 29, 2006)

Spinach dip with extra cheese and those Habanero Doritos.


----------



## Esme (Jul 30, 2006)

Real, pulled, saltwater taffy in a plethora of flavors... but not grape. EW! 

I'm willing to risk a few fillings for the good stuff. :eat2:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 31, 2006)

Lemon pound cake, the kind with the almost crisp crystallized outside, toasted, with sweet butter just melting, a glass of milk, and a porch swing <that I don't have to fear will pull from the support beam and crash to the earth.>


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 31, 2006)

Everything that Guy Fieri made today on his show Guy's Big Bite. (The asian-inspired menu - pulled pork egg rolls, korean chicken wings, and the saigon sub).

and EP's lemon pound cake. Damn her.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 31, 2006)

Grilled Hot dogs, with sauerkraut, mustard, onions, and sliced jalopenos.


----------



## missaf (Jul 31, 2006)

Venison.

Anyone have any in their freezer?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 31, 2006)

missaf said:


> Venison.
> 
> Anyone have any in their freezer?



I have Peppered Venison Jerky. Is that close enough?


----------



## missaf (Jul 31, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I have Peppered Venison Jerky. Is that close enough?


 
Yeah, I can rehydrate it for chili!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 2, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *I could really go for some BBQ beef brisket right now.*


Mercy. One of my favorite foodstuffs on the planet. We oughtta have an entire thread dedicated to barbecued beef brisket sometime. Allowing threadjacking for discussion of sides, as well.

Enjoying your posts, YoFlaco.

Now craving: A Slurpee. Complete with domed cap, spoon-straw, and brain freeze.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 2, 2006)

Slurpee!! That would work. I _was_ craving a Froze Fruit bar, but a Slurpee would be even better!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 2, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Slurpee!! That would work. I _was_ craving a Froze Fruit bar, but a Slurpee would be even better!


I've been eating FrozFruit bars all day, Sove, and it ain't budged my Slurpee craving.

I even miss the little lip cuts you get from the spoon straw.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 2, 2006)

7-11 nachos! with a half coke/half cherry slurpee. I grew up with a 7-11 half a block away. Now there is one five miles from me.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh good gawd, y'all, now i WANT/NEED a slurpee.

I just looked it up, there's one about 4 miles away, like MissToodles. Sounds close, but I know the location. It'd take me about 45 minutes all together from here. 


I think I might do it.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Aug 2, 2006)

French Vanilla Ice Cream ​


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 2, 2006)

Also, I'm craving a hot meal. The Heat Wave 2006 has made it barely possible to eat, let alone use the stove. Mami wants some steaming food, served in a chill environment!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Aug 2, 2006)

A BLT - perfectly toasted bread, Hellman's mayo (maybe a little spice added or horseradish), green leaf lettuce, a real tomato, thick crispy bacon............ <big sigh> Someone mentioned they had for one for lunch the other day..... now I need one.....


----------



## bigdog (Aug 2, 2006)

Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream. :wubu:


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok it was something else until i read that bigdog was craving Mint Choc Chip ice cream... now I want that!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 3, 2006)

Thirded on the brisket. :eat2: Makes me want to go out to Sam's Club right now and buy a brisket that I can get to marinading...


----------



## Friday (Aug 3, 2006)

We just got home from Victoria BC. A gorgeous place where we had several delicious meals. I would just about kill right now for some of that Dim Sum we had at Don Mee's. OMG! :bow:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 3, 2006)

I want okonomiyaki ika so bad I'm 'bout ready to take an hour and a half out of a slammed busy day, go 85 blocks in 100 degree heat, to get 'em from a place with no chairs. Let's see. If I have my math correct, that's...

1.5 + (85 x 100) = delicious squid fritters

God help me, but these things are worth driving to Osaka for.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 3, 2006)

Steak. Good steak made on a grill. Damn Bobby Flay's "Steak Throwdown". Has me jonesing for a mouthwatering steak!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2006)

An ice cold grape soda, with a little cherry and lime.


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 4, 2006)

*Tums or Pepto Bismol. Anything that will settle my angry stomach.*


----------



## HappyFatChick (Aug 4, 2006)

Anything sweet. Homemade chocolate chip cookies with big chunks of chocolate and nuts. Ben and Jerry's Chubby Hubby. Anything from the gourmet bakery. Chocolate fudge torte. Key lime pie.:eat2:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 7, 2006)

Still craving squid fritters. (Which sounds like something Ned Flanders would shout when he stubs his toe, dunnit?)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 7, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Still craving squid fritters. (Which sounds like something Ned Flanders would shout when he stubs his toe, dunnit?)



You should be craving lobster, young lady. I know I am, since I am printing out menus and directions to various places in Massachusetts. 

Lobbies, here I come!


----------



## Esme (Aug 7, 2006)

A diet Dr. Pepper and the _other_ pecan roll in the nice little bakery bag in the kitchen. (I swear it misses its twin... I'm not greedy, I'm a pecan roll family counselor)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 7, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> You should be craving lobster, young lady. I know I am, since I am printing out menus and directions to various places in Massachusetts.
> 
> Lobbies, here I come!


Dunno about the "young" part (nor the "lady"), but I'm SO craving Lazy Man's Lobster, as well as sea scallops, which I have on low-level crave pretty much all the time, anyway.

Burn that printer up, Girlfriend.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 7, 2006)

An Eskimo Pie!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 8, 2006)

Mmm.... stripey ice creams. I _want_.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 8, 2006)

Mango, the sweet kind :shocked:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 8, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Mango, the sweet kind :shocked:




Yeah, he was damn cute, eh?


----------



## Friday (Aug 8, 2006)

Baklava, from a restaurant in Portland. I want to try the pistachio kind this time.


----------



## Esme (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm craving a Slim #4 from Jimmy John's... they're addicting


----------



## HappyFatChick (Aug 8, 2006)

Those lemon bars with the real tart lemon filling.:eat2: 
This cutting out sugar is getting REAL old!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 8, 2006)

A bag of Lay's(tm) Sour Cream and Onion chips.


----------



## mrskeet (Aug 9, 2006)

I know what I'm craving A thick sexy bbw with thick thighs wide hips big booty chunky and nice to hold on to for a long term relationship.


----------



## Esme (Aug 9, 2006)

Geez, all I'm craving is some red Jello.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Aug 9, 2006)

Key lime pie cookies from this fabulous little place nearby.

This no sugar week has been a bitc*


----------



## paniconthestreetsoflondon (Aug 10, 2006)

Krispy Kreme, only a few stores in the UK, none close  particularly powdered blueberry, oahhhhhhhhhh.
Also, any mexican food as it isn't particularly well catered for in the UK, some Taco Bell wouldn't go amiss. A big 10 piece meal followed by the aforementioned donuts would be the best thing ever right now. :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 10, 2006)

There's always room for Jello(*tm*)!!


----------



## Esme (Aug 12, 2006)

Chocolate sea foam candy. It's hard to find, but sooooooooo worth it! :eat2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 12, 2006)

Chinese. A friend wants to go out and eat Mexican though! Argh.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 12, 2006)

Is that like the honeycomb candy? I love that stuff.  



Esme said:


> Chocolate sea foam candy. It's hard to find, but sooooooooo worth it! :eat2:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 12, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Mango, the sweet kind





SoVerySoft said:


> Yeah, he was damn cute, eh?



LOL His ears must be on fire right now.  i could definitely go for some mango, too. Actually, either one. heehee... lol. I just woke up so i'm kind of hungry. It's a tossup between cantaloupe and mango. You know what I desperately miss? I'm from Massachusetts, but my family had businesses in FL, too, and my parents were separated, so I was always being shipped back and forth to each climate. lol. Had the best of both worlds! Snow and sledding and skiing in here in winter with warm, sunny school breaks in FL. Anyway, growing up, my family had three fruit trees when we lived in FL: a tangerine in the side of the yard near the little pond my Dad made for me, and grapefruit and mango trees in the backyard. I would generally watch some cartoons in the early morning and then go outside and climb up one of the two backyard trees with my little Swiss Army knife... and eat fruit right from a branch. Kind of like, you know, a monkey.  LOL. It always confounds me why people need sugar on grapefruit. I think it's because the grove growers have to pick them greenish so they stay during shipment. It must make them bitter. Bitter is ok with campari... but probably not with breakfast lol. Yes, i'm tired and it shows  heheh...

And, I totally agree on the 2 points lol. Mango is sweet and gorgeous! I completely embarrass myself around him lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 13, 2006)

Devil's Food Cake with a creamy white filling... Hey! That's a Suzi Q!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 20, 2006)

Honey barbequed chicken from the deli at work.


----------



## Brandi (Aug 20, 2006)

Philly cheese steak and onion rings with a peach milkshake


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 20, 2006)

Brandi said:


> Philly cheese steak and onion rings with a peach milkshake



Have you ever had an authentic Philly cheese steak? They are gooooooooood!


----------



## Brandi (Aug 20, 2006)

No I've been deprived lol


----------



## fatkid420 (Aug 20, 2006)

I want a subway sammy right now, turkey breast. MMMMM :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 20, 2006)

Brandi said:


> No I've been deprived lol



Someday you must! Altho I think you are skilled enough in the kitchen that I bet you could do a good job of duplicating it at home.


----------



## Brandi (Aug 20, 2006)

I have the rib roast already sliced thin  Might try it later this week.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 20, 2006)

Hot turkey open-faced sandwich with mashed taters and lots and lots of turkey gravy.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Aug 29, 2006)

I heard that Pizza Hut came out with a new Lasagna Flavored Pizza.

I love Pizza Hut soooooooooooooo much. I like lasagna as well, so marrying 2 of my favorite flavors is just like heaven for my gluttonous food obsessed self!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Aug 31, 2006)

I am craving beef pot roast, creamy mashed potatoes with lots of butter, something green on the side and a piece of coconut cream pie for desert.

I think I will indulge this craving on Saturday.


----------



## Brandi (Aug 31, 2006)

taco salad...lettuce, tomato, green pepper, red onion, cucumber, lots of cheddar cheese with ground beef and sour cream and salsa for dressing...let's not forget the tortilla chips!!

Oh I think I'll make this for lunch for work lol


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 31, 2006)

A frosty glass of bright orange, star anise-y Thai tea. And knowing another one's on its way.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 31, 2006)

A cheese danish with a glass of 100% vitamin D milk.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Aug 31, 2006)

Anyone try salami with cream cheese?
I tried it for the first time at my man's house. OMG! It's YUMMY. Always trust fat people to choose the best foods.:eat1:


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Aug 31, 2006)

Gourmet tomoato soup with Sriracha or Indian Mulligatawny Soup.


----------



## altered states (Aug 31, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> Anyone try salami with cream cheese?
> I tried it for the first time at my man's house. OMG! It's YUMMY. Always trust fat people to choose the best foods.:eat1:



I'll do you one better - salami with fresh ricotta. Roll it up like a cigar and eat it in two bites. That's good stuff to get fat on.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 1, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> I'll do you one better - salami with fresh ricotta. Roll it up like a cigar and eat it in two bites. That's good stuff to get fat on.



Yeah! Ricotta! Great idea. But to me it's a little mild. I would add a light sprinkling of minced scallions. Or fresh garlic. Or chopped green olives. Or add a touch of roasted red pepper spread with eggplant & garlic from TJ's (my new favorite condiment).


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 1, 2006)

Louisiana Barbecued Shrimp, and a fresh warm baguette with a delightfully huge amount of butter.



edited to add: this kind of barbecued shrimp


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 1, 2006)

A homemade chocolate soda. (using Hershey's syrup)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 1, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Louisiana Barbecued Shrimp, and a fresh warm baguette with a delightfully huge amount of butter.
> 
> 
> 
> edited to add: this kind of barbecued shrimp




mmmMMM you've told me about these before. Now I MUST try them!

P.S. Y'all have got to start adding pics to your posts. Google for them if you don't take your own. Text can only take me so far


----------



## -X- (Sep 1, 2006)

Super size #3 :eat2: ..... double quarter pounder which cheese, ss fries and ss vanilla shake.... Im addicted :eat1:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 1, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Y'all have got to start adding pics to your posts. Google for them if you don't take your own. Text can only take me so far


Excellent idea, Sove. After searching several pages of Google images without finding a Thai tea representative enough (nor orange enough) to show the one I'm craving, I remembered an actual pic of the actual thang had been sent to me by a witness to my brightly colored pleasure.

I'm also craving sweater weather, but that's a bit harder to find a photo of.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 1, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Excellent idea, Sove. After searching several pages of Google images without finding a Thai tea representative enough (nor orange enough) to show the one I'm craving, I remembered an actual pic of the actual thang had been sent to me by a witness to my brightly colored pleasure.
> 
> I'm also craving sweater weather, but that's a bit harder to find a photo of.



THAI ICED TEA!! See? now you've got me craving it too. Very effective. Good job!!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 1, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> THAI ICED TEA!! See? now you've got me craving it too. Very effective. Good job!!


Thing is, finding the pic and posting it has only made my craving worse.

Evil secret feeder bitch, you.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 1, 2006)

Southern Soul Food - 

Fried Chicken
Greens - made with some wonderful smoked pig part
Butter Beans
Macaroni and Cheese - brick like, cut into squares
Corn Bread - real corn bread, savory and salty
Sweet Tea
Banana Pudding

Immediately following this, a nap.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 1, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Thing is, finding the pic and posting it has only made my craving worse.
> 
> Evil secret feeder bitch, you.



Damn. I keep forgetting how smart you are :doh:

If it is any consolation, you can't even imagine how bad I need CAKE after searching for the pics for today's 3 birthday cakes in the birthday thread. I NEED CAKE!!!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 1, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Southern Soul Food -
> 
> Fried Chicken
> Greens - made with some wonderful smoked pig part
> ...




I'll be right over. I won't wake you.


----------



## BBWMoon (Sep 1, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I'll be right over. I won't wake you.



That one made me :giggle: Randi!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 3, 2006)

I saw these in Wal-Mart today, as I was hurrying to find a roadmap. I felt a tremor in the Foodee Force, but I didn't react to it. I made the mistake of thinking "I'll get it later". But now I'm CRAVING these cookies. 






From the website it says: _rich chocolate cookie crunch with smooth creamy filling and layered with milk chocolate._


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 3, 2006)

cotton candy


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 3, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I saw these in Wal-Mart today, as I was hurrying to find a roadmap. I felt a tremor in the Foodee Force, but I didn't react to it. I made the mistake of thinking "I'll get it later". But now I'm CRAVING these cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I bought the Heath Bar version. I was not impressed. In fact, I scraped the filling off. It was crystally - I guess it was supposed to taste like toffee crystals. It just tasted like sugar.

The cookie part was fine. One side of the cookie does have a chocolate layer (the sides facing each other).


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 3, 2006)

Ice cream! :eat2:  

I wanna pint of Haagen Dasz or Ben & Jerry's!  Now!  

But I'm gonna wait till tomorrow when I'm at work. I'll buy some free range turkey sausages (they're great if ya like sausages) from the butcher at the health food grocery near my work and ice cream on the way home. Probably eat all of it when I get home (in the middle of the night.)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 3, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Ice cream! :eat2:
> 
> I wanna pint of Haagen Dasz or Ben & Jerry's!  Now!
> 
> But I'm gonna wait till tomorrow when I'm at work. I'll buy some free range turkey sausages (they're great if ya like sausages) from the butcher at the health food grocery near my work and ice cream on the way home. Probably eat all of it when I get home (in the middle of the night.)




ok, what flavor of ice cream are you craving? It's ok to choose more than one.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 3, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> ok, what flavor of ice cream are you craving? It's ok to choose more than one.



Haagen Dasz Blueberry Cheesecake.
Haagen Dasz Pistachio.
B&J Chunky Monkey.
Haagen Dasz lower-fat Coffee (I get that one sometimes lately 'cos my cholesterol is high.)
Breyer's Butter Pecan (I usually don't buy Breyers tho 'cos it only comes in half gallons and then I eat the whole half gallon.)
Even Reed's _Ginger_ Ice Cream! (You find that one at many health-foody groceries and it's pretty good!)

But I'd eat pretty much any flavor of those brands, anytime (you name the place.)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 3, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Haagen Dasz Blueberry Cheesecake.
> Haagen Dasz Pistachio.
> B&J Chunky Monkey.
> Haagen Dasz lower-fat Coffee (I get that one sometimes lately 'cos my cholesterol is high.)
> ...




Yummy selection there. Would love to try the Ginger. I'd mix in some candied ginger if it wasn't in there already.

P.S. my place?


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 3, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> P.S. my place?



In a heartbeat!  (Well, except for the 3,000 miles.)  

I was looking at their website and Reed's Ginger Brew is really good too, all-natural ginger soda. I especially like the Extra Ginger one, which is too spicy for most people and harder to find.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 3, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> In a heartbeat!  (Well, except for the 3,000 miles.)
> 
> I was looking at their website and Reed's Ginger Brew is really good too, all-natural ginger soda. I especially like the Extra Ginger one, which is too spicy for most people and harder to find.




I am funny about ginger. I love it and yet sometimes I can't stand it. Maybe it's a question of strength or spiciness? I am guessing that the Extra Ginger soda would put me over the edge (and not in a good way).

P.S. Change of venue: Championship Vinyl. Oh wait. That's in Chicago. Your equivalent, then.


----------



## merseylass (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm joining in to say I'd love some maple walnut ice cream. I've yet to find any of it here in the UK....tasted some when I travelled home to Canada this past May and it was soooooo yummy!!! Kind of reawakened my taste buds to how lovely rich dairy ice cream is.....especially of the maple walnut variety.

Jacquie


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2006)

Eggs Benedict with fresh squeezed OJ.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 4, 2006)

A cold can of spaghettiOs.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 4, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> A cold can of spaghettiOs.



OK, let me get this straight. You're _craving _that??


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 4, 2006)

I just got back from our roadtrip. I'm fast-fooded out. Nothing in my pantry is quick or easy to fix. My mind has settled on the fact, that if I *had* a can of spaghettios, I would've devoured them.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 4, 2006)

I have been craving slightly childhood-y, mostly southern food recently: I am *dying* for decent hush puppies with some good fresh fried flounder (in that order), crispy and not too greasy. Also good, flaky not gummy/doughy biscuits with creamy peppery sausage gravy. Also, really really lean but juicy pulled pork with good tangy coleslaw under the big squishy bun, piles of it. And good grits. All with a ginormous glass of OJ. Thank you. That helped.


----------



## kyla (Sep 5, 2006)

I could really go for some cheese cake with strawberries!:wubu:


----------



## Friday (Sep 5, 2006)

The Western Washington State Fair (otherwise known as 'The Puyallup Fair') starts on Friday. It's a big one and I'm starting to crave Fair food. Krusty Pups (corn dogs), hot scones with butter and raspberry jam, roasted corn on the cob, fresh squeezed lemonade, funnelcakes, elephant ears, Seattle fudge...

I just hope they haven't replaced any more of my favorite places (like the pannini stand) with more damn pizza places. It's not even good pizza. :doh:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 6, 2006)

A nice, ripe mini wheel of brie, smeared with Sarabeth's Blood Orange Marmalade, wrapped in pastry dough, and baked 'til warm and melty.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 6, 2006)

A toasted cinnamon raisin bagel with cream cheese. Which I just ate, since I stockpiled a bunch of them. (Been on a cinnamon raisin bagel with cream cheese jag for a week now).


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 6, 2006)

Pizza, because I had to search and search for a pic of a slice with a bite out of it for Jes' thread. Now I need pizza. I NEED. PIZZA.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 6, 2006)

Italian salami and red wine.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 6, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> A toasted cinnamon raisin bagel with cream cheese. Which I just ate, since I stockpiled a bunch of them. (Been on a cinnamon raisin bagel with cream cheese jag for a week now).


BoyHOWDY, this takes me back. I used to work for a hospital that had a pretty good cafeteria, but across the hall was an odd little cafe, staffed seemingly solely by a stout, wordless woman with drawn on eyebrows that seemed to be in a constant state of exclamation. I kept noticing people giving this counter woman all manner of grief about her food preparation, particularly about the way she served their bagels. 

"Not so much butter this time!" and "Please, ma'am, go easy on the butter?"

One day my curiosity (and my butter lust) got the better of me, and I said to the woman, "Give me your favorite bagel, prepared your favorite way." She looked surprised. Oh, wait. Yeah. The eyebrows.

When I got back to my office, I opened the already-grease-dotted bag and pulled out a foil-wrapped disc, heavy for its size. (Don't you just love things that're heavy for their size?) Inside, a raisin bagel, press-grilled, both sides of each half absolutely swimming in butter. Alongside were two diner pats of cream cheese, warm enough to require scraping from their wrappers.

I'd never had a raisin bagel before, and the thought of eating it this way would never have occurred to me. It was smished and crispity and the contrasts of sweet and buttery and dairy-sour were a sublime combo. Had one every day for a year.

What I wouldn't give for the sight of those drawn on eyebrows right about now. Thanks, Miss Vickie.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 6, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> BoyHOWDY, this takes me back. I used to work for a hospital that had a pretty good cafeteria, but across the hall was an odd little cafe, staffed seemingly solely by a stout, wordless woman with drawn on eyebrows that seemed to be in a constant state of exclamation. I kept noticing people giving this counter woman all manner of grief about her food preparation, particularly about the way she served their bagels.
> 
> "Not so much butter this time!" and "Please, ma'am, go easy on the butter?"
> 
> ...



Groan...

I just need a bite. _ Please_?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 6, 2006)

Butter Grill Lady also got me hooked on these giant, thick, soft macaroons. They were always perfect. Never too dark. And massive for the money.

GOD I miss that hospital.

Edited to add what I'm now craving: Most anything on the menu at a new place in Brooklyn's Williamsburg, with what's now my favorite restaurant name: *Pies n' Thighs*. Pulled pork barbecue and chocolate puddin' pie. Mercy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 7, 2006)

I just finished my post for "What's for Dinner", and my cravings shifted.

There was this little italian place that served a little dinner salad of iceberg and romaine, with a grated carrot vinagrette. Not too sour, but just enough bite. Great after a spinach and ricotta calzone.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 9, 2006)

German spareribs and sauerkraut.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 9, 2006)

Peanut Butter Fudge


----------



## Weejee (Sep 10, 2006)

Raw cookie dough!:eat1: 

Weejee


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 11, 2006)

Sushi, just tons of ebi and spicy tuna rolls.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 11, 2006)

Cherry Garcia


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 11, 2006)

Something crunchy, fudgey, chewy, caramel-nutty... I think I need a Drumstick.


----------



## Weejee (Sep 12, 2006)

Nuthin! I'm full. (Aren't I a bore!) 

Weej:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 12, 2006)

Shrimp enchiladas with a green sauce.


----------



## Brandi (Sep 12, 2006)

HOT prime rib thinly sliced and put on a super fresh kaiser with spicy mustard.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 13, 2006)

Long John Silver's Fried Cod and Hushpuppies.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 13, 2006)

...........


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 13, 2006)

I haven't had Brauchs in ages....


----------



## Shikamaru (Sep 14, 2006)

I Need Pizza badly. Dont know why either.


----------



## Weejee (Sep 14, 2006)

Anything with Coconut!:wubu: :eat2: 

Luv, Weejee


----------



## Weejee (Sep 14, 2006)

Boterosque Babe Wrote:

(Oh well, I blew it: what I was trying to do was put a copy of the photo of all those yummy ROYALS she posted.)

You used to be able to buy a royal for a dime in a little deli near Cornell Medical Center, where my husband had his kidney transplant. I used to by a dollars worth at a time.
Divine!!!!

Luv, Weejee


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 14, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> A nice, ripe mini wheel of brie, smeared with Sarabeth's Blood Orange Marmalade, wrapped in pastry dough, and baked 'til warm and melty.



You've inspired me. I want this marmalade, piping hot, served over a well-chilled cheesecake with a shortbread crust. I think this food might actually give me an orgasm.


----------



## Friday (Sep 14, 2006)

Lobster, with drawn butter, fresh asparagas and just enough rib eye to cut the buttery richness.


----------



## rainyday (Sep 14, 2006)

Roast chicken with garlic mashed potatoes with gooseberry yogurt for desert.


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 14, 2006)

Anything salty. Just give me a salt lick and call me bessie.


----------



## ThisIsMyBoomstick (Sep 15, 2006)

somehting with alot of cheese and spices... chicken nachos for example... mmmmmmm sounds good *Drool*


----------



## mrskeet (Sep 15, 2006)

Well I'm still craving a sexy bbw with huge hips huge thighs big booty.
And I want her to booty bounce for me while I'm smacking her on all that booty. But we have to be in a relationship I'm not like these other guys who want to screw around with this lady and that lady give me one cool sexy bbw and I will treat her right and pamper the hell out of her sexy ass.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 15, 2006)

mrskeet said:


> Well I'm still craving a sexy bbw with huge hips huge thighs big booty.
> And I want her to booty bounce for me while I'm smacking her on all that booty. But we have to be in a relationship I'm not like these other guys who want to screw around with this lady and that lady give me one cool sexy bbw and I will treat her right and pamper the hell out of her sexy ass.



And then you eat her covered in a sherry sauce? This IS the foodee board, y'know.


----------



## jamie (Sep 15, 2006)

We are headed to Atlanta tomorrow and all I can think about is Gladys Knight's Chicken and Waffles. Best mac and cheese and corn muffins. 

And then bourbon raisin ice cream at Jake's. I swear I know we are going there for something else, but I almost forget that when planning out the foodie stops.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 15, 2006)

Waffles from the Waffle House.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 19, 2006)

After Sove's pictures, Chinese food.


----------



## Jeannie (Sep 19, 2006)

Toasted sesame bagel with lox, cream cheese & capers. A tall glass of fresh squeezed Orange Juice.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 19, 2006)

I soooo want some ooey gooey lasagna NOT made by me..or a hearty veggie soup with lots of garlic and broccoli. Either way, something i DONT have to cook (can you tell i'm tired of being the only one in the household who cooks?)


----------



## rainyday (Sep 20, 2006)

Sesame chicken (mild on the spice) and snow peas with chicken and mushrooms.


----------



## Friday (Sep 20, 2006)

I want some of the Chinese we had from that place by Rainy's house!


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Sep 20, 2006)

Fried tofu with the most kickass Thai peanut sauce. At 9: 26 a.m. YUP!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 20, 2006)

Malaysian coconut pudding.


----------



## jamie (Sep 20, 2006)

orange cupcakes with rum glaze


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 21, 2006)

A Valomilk. Maybe two.


----------



## nattyice (Sep 21, 2006)

Im craving cheese but Im always craving cheese


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 21, 2006)

A massive shrimp cocktail. Perfectly chilled and loaded with snap. The sort that comes on a white tablecloth and is followed by a steak.

Edited to add:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 21, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> A massive shrimp cocktail. Perfectly chilled and loaded with snap. The sort that comes on a white tablecloth and is followed by a steak.
> 
> Edited to add:




is this because of the bellybutton cocktail??


----------



## Roxanna (Sep 21, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> is this because of the bellybutton cocktail??



And you just crossed the line ..


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 21, 2006)

a grilled cheese sandwich on white "wonder" bread


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 22, 2006)

Roxanna said:


> And you just crossed the line ..



I did? :shocked:


----------



## jamie (Sep 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> a grilled cheese sandwich on white "wonder" bread




Mmms.. me too now and Amy's cream of tomato soup.:eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 22, 2006)

I would like a blueberry cheese danish with a cup of hot cinnamon tea


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 22, 2006)

When God closes a cool authentic Asian place... he opens another one down the block.

I've been on a Japanese peasant food kick lately, and the other night I had Kushikatsu on the brain. Breaded, fried pork on skewers with a choice of Japanese curry or green tea sauce. They also have them in squid, shrimp, beef, and asparagus with bacon. I was idling high all day, thinking about it. Went to Win49 on the Lower East Side (owned by the folks who own Tomoe, a place well-known to NYC sushi lovers), authentic Japanese "home cooking" where they have bento boxes that include the above, alongside miso, egg rice, and a couple choices of such sides as dumplings, fried tofu, boiled soy beans, and other more sushi-ish selections. I headed down there, braving Presidential gridlock and timing my hunger just right.

I get there and the place is dark. Next to the framed magazine reviews, there's a sign that says, "business for sale."

Shitfuck. I nearly cried. I stood there for a minute, fogging up the window and somehow hoping the lights would suddenly come on and the place would cinematically spring to life like a jukebox being plugged back in.

Despondent (I'm not kidding) I started walking. There's plenty to eat in this neighborhood, but I couldn't think of anyplace good between where I was and where I was meeting people in 45 minutes. I spied Sun Shine Cafe. Appeared to be a Chinese bakery, its lighted cases brimming with curiosities. Pastries and puddings, and two glisteny selections with hot dog sticking out of 'em. (!)

Not a word of English spoken in the whole place. I pointed at mystery foodstuffs until I had a bag full of greasy dough poofs filled with stuff I guess I'll figure out when I get to the middle. Added a sweet little lotus seed moon cake, and the haul still came in at under 5 bucks. 

First two things were so oil-laden I thought I was being Punked. Filled with what can best be described as marinated pork cole slaw. The third was a curry beef turnover, and it was meagerly filled, but otherwise, it was like a lapdance on my taste buds! (credit: I dunno, _Family Guy_, maybe?) And it's what I've been craving ever since. 

Got an "iced red beans" to drink on the way to my next stop, and though I'm a fan of creamy-sweet azuki stuff, this was too weird for me. I'm about to get into my moon cake now (pictured below, would you believe I forgot about it until today?), and look forward to going back and seeing what those hot dog doughnut things are.

This place opened a couple years ago, and I've passed it loads of times, but now it's gonna be a regular LES stop. Wonderfully odd and highly recommended. And perfect walking food. Unless you're a'scared of getting goody grease all over ya. (Which ain't the worst thing that can happen to ya whilst walking on the Lower East Side.) 

View attachment lotus seed moon cake.jpg


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 22, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> is this because of the bellybutton cocktail??


No, the belly button cocktail is because of _this._

PS: Don't ya just love things where even the _filling_ has a filling? 

View attachment lotus seed moon cake 2.jpg


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 22, 2006)

Uhm, do lotus seed moon cakes expand in your stomach, ripping at its very lining and boring holes into your esophagus, causing you to curse Eastern cultures and pray for the sweet release of sudden death?

Just wondering.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 22, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Uhm, do lotus seed moon cakes expand in your stomach, ripping at its very lining and boring holes into your esophagus, causing you to curse Eastern cultures and pray for the sweet release of sudden death?
> 
> Just wondering.




Now I'm scared. Why do you ask?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 23, 2006)

Chicago style deep dish pizza:






It's health food when you're on the rag. I don't need a better excuse.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 23, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Chicago style deep dish pizza:




OK, now, you gotta know if you post a PIC you risk having us ALL crave it. Like me, for instance. NOW.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes, SVS, but look how DELICIOUS. I'm still craving it like crazy. I swear I could eat the whole thing, but I'm stuck in TN without Chicago deepdish around.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 24, 2006)

Crab meat lo mein::


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 24, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Now I'm scared. Why do you ask?


I survived. It was more the _volume_ of crap I ate that day, not the crap, itself.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 24, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I survived. It was more the _volume_ of crap I ate that day, not the crap, itself.




*whew*

Good to hear. Can't risk losing you in a moon cake accident.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 24, 2006)

Pad Thai. A huge big bowl of Pad Thai. And a Coke.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 24, 2006)

Pie- any kind of pie. When I was an older teen, my father's mother lived with us for a while. It was my job to take her out a couple of times a week for Pie and Coffee. She would get all dressed up, draw on those eyebrows, and off we would go. I knew every place in town to get pie.


----------



## roundbird (Sep 25, 2006)

Memphis BBQ with baked beans


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 27, 2006)

My Kingdom for some Memphis (Corky's) BBQ!!


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 27, 2006)

I just got done at the Oreo thread.

I rarely need to do a midnight run for a specific food, but one wonders if I'll make it through the night without an oreo. 

(ha ha ha, _an_ oreo? lol Who am I kidding?)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 29, 2006)

Tootsie Rolls. (!) Milk Duds. Sugar Daddy. Turkish Taffy. A Caravelle bar.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 1, 2006)

Grl, I gotta 5 lb. bag just sitting here (the Rolls that are Tootsie). I went a lil crazy at the candy wholesaler website the other day, and for the moment my craving is stilled. Wish I could pass them over!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 3, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> Grl, I gotta 5 lb. bag just sitting here (the Rolls that are Tootsie). I went a lil crazy at the candy wholesaler website the other day, and for the moment my craving is stilled. Wish I could pass them over!


The Tootsie Roll craving has since been satisfied, Liz. As has the Caramel Creams craving, the banana ice cream craving, the shrimp in coconut milk craving, and some others I won't mention. Many times over. But thanks.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 3, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> The Tootsie Roll craving has since been satisfied, Liz. As has the Caramel Creams craving, the banana ice cream craving, the shrimp in coconut milk craving, and some others I won't mention. Many times over. But thanks.




Craving satisfaction like BB seems to be getting.

But I can't get no...

oh wait. food. right. Craving bubble tea!


----------



## Fairia (Oct 3, 2006)

A 2 liter of Coke to buy during grocery week. Hoping to make miso soup again, this time with buying green onion stalks.


----------



## lmbchp (Oct 3, 2006)

Something sweet, maybe chocolaty..... fudgey.... something gooey....


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

Lobster, mashed potatoes with gravy, steak, shrimp, kale, chocolate mousse cake from Cheesecake Factory and Kentucky Fried Chicken.


----------



## Captain_Sanders (Oct 3, 2006)

PIZZA!!! Ever since my dad's gone no carb it's been about a year since I've seen one... Can someone help please??


----------



## Brandi (Oct 4, 2006)

Sweet potato chips with garlic dip...and now I'm making 2 huge sweet potatoes into chips...and the dip is already made...


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 4, 2006)

A Extra Long Chili-n-Cheese Coney from Sonic.


----------



## Brandi (Oct 8, 2006)

Cracklin's that I made last night...BUT there is no way I can eat it at 9 am...my stomach doesn't feel so good this morning!! I now have to share the crackin's as my daughter loves it!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 8, 2006)

Thai! Bubble Tea, spring rolls, pad thai with crab and shrimp, sticky rice, green curry, served until I can't eat another bite.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 8, 2006)

Coffee - and something on a biscuit, with cheese. Fried pork chop sounds good... maybe sausage.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 8, 2006)

Go with sausage... and maybe a little pancake fried in butter?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 8, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Go with sausage... and maybe a little pancake fried in butter?


 
hmmmm that would work..... 



<leaves in search of breakfast :batting: >


----------



## twinklebelle (Oct 8, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> My Kingdom for some Memphis (Corky's) BBQ!!



Ohhh yummy! I was wanting something good today, but couldn't figure out what. Corky's wet ribs, here I come! Or do I want their BBQ nachos? I'll figure it out when I get there.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 8, 2006)

Eel. It's the bacon of the sushi world.

Also can't seem to get enough of squid fritters and spicy, creamy Thai iced tea. Fortunately, I have a stack of the latter in the fridge. About to become a half-stack.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 9, 2006)

Three eggs overeasy with grits, wheat toast and a Diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 12, 2006)

A muffin basket- assorted - real butter - if they were warm it would really make me happy. 

<no banana muffins though - I'm not a fan>


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 12, 2006)

(From the forgotten food thread) A pan of fried hot dogs and Pork-n-Beans, heated over a campfire.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 12, 2006)

I want to go out dancing all night, drinking Blue Moons and mojitos, and then end a late night with hot spring rolls.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 12, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> A muffin basket- assorted - real butter - if they were warm it would really make me happy.
> 
> <no banana muffins though - I'm not a fan>


I'll take EP's banana muffins. Especially if they're pale, heavy, loaded with nuts, and downright damp on top.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 12, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I'll take EP's banana muffins. Especially if they're pale, heavy, loaded with nuts, and downright damp on top.



Is it depressing I'm mad because I can't rep you for understanding muffins are supposed to be pale?

I'd like some milk chocolate chip muffins, sausage in patty form (extra greasy), and biscuits slathered with creamy, rich butter.


----------



## Brandi (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm craving butter chicken, and I won't make it because my freezer is full of frozen food and my fridge has some left overs that should be eaten up. lol


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Is it depressing I'm mad because I can't rep you for understanding muffins are supposed to be pale?


But I can rep YOU for understanding muffins are supposed to be pale. Mmmm..... underbaked baked goods.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 13, 2006)

Grilled Salmon, Three eggs overeasy with grits.


----------



## Brandi (Oct 13, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Grilled Salmon, Three eggs overeasy with grits.




I'm gonna sound so Canadian here lol What is grits???? Like cream of wheat?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 13, 2006)

Capitol Inn Hotel - Down Town, on Goat Hill - It is where the senators get their fill of good ol' southern cooking. The tea is sweet, seating is limited, and I think all of the waitresses are named Betty.... 

The Friday menu includes:

Fried Catfish
BBQ Pork
Chicken and Rice
Hushpuppies
Corn-on-Cob
New Potatoes
Green Beans
Mac-n-Cheese
Mixed Peas

Banana Pudding
Strawberry Shortcake

Meet me there at 1 pm..... the menu doesn't say, but yes, of course there will be cornbread and biscuits.....


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 13, 2006)

Brandi said:


> I'm gonna sound so Canadian here lol What is grits???? Like cream of wheat?



Sort of like cream of wheat, but made out of corn. 

Oh, and craving... Taco Bell. I'm so PMS-y it's not funny; watch your ass.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 13, 2006)

Brandi said:


> I'm gonna sound so Canadian here lol What is grits???? Like cream of wheat?




Grits are nasty clumps of gound up corn that are cooked up like oatmeal. I think they are something you have to grow up eating. I had never even heard of them until about 15 years ago.... tried them... hated them. blech

I even tried putting cheese on them- cuz everythings better with cheese! lol
They were still gross.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 14, 2006)

Brandi said:


> I'm gonna sound so Canadian here lol What is grits???? Like cream of wheat?



Yes. Its dried, coarse ground hominy. You can find it in the stores (at least in the southern US) in regular and instant. You either like em, or hate em. And I haven't tried them with cheese either. I've only had grits with eggs (and tabasco)


----------



## AppreSheAte (Oct 14, 2006)

some brunches are amazing and i can't help but just want to go to one so bad.

Anyone know of one they think is really special?

I love the mix of breakfasts, lunch, dinner and desserts!

Las Vegas has some pretty good ones. 

Starving thinking about it!!!


:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## HappyFatChick (Oct 14, 2006)

Cake. I need cake. I have been without cake way too long. I want homemade yellow cake with sourcream white frosting that is not real sweet.
Cake. MMMMMMMMMMMM

p.s. I will settle for one of SL's milk chocolate chip muffins. Those milk chocolate chips are so good! I get a big bag of the Nestle's and they're gone in 2 days.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 14, 2006)

that sounds fantastic, evil princess.

and grits RAWK! I love grits. :-D


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 16, 2006)

A cheeseburger on sourdough with lots of fries, a Pepsi, and a cookies and cream milkshake.


----------



## wilboy (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm dieing for stuffed French toast smothered in rasberries or stuffed cinnamon waffles buried in cinnamon soaked apples, or as many tripple cheese whoppers as my belly can handle.Oh and I have to have a large chocolate shake with the whoppers!!!!!!!:eat2:

Wilboy


----------



## wilboy (Oct 16, 2006)

HFC,
You have made me so hungry for cake!!!!!! What a naughty grl you are!!!!!!!!!

Wilboy


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 16, 2006)

...........
I expect to again be unable to find these in Manhattan this year.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 16, 2006)

I won't find them here either  



Boteroesque Babe said:


> ...........
> I expect to again be unable to find these in Manhattan this year.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 16, 2006)

You might want to see if this ebay seller has access to a box of them.
http://cgi.ebay.com/TASTYKAKE-choco...6733661QQihZ009QQcategoryZ14310QQcmdZViewItem

Their auctions for TastyKake products says:
Don't be without your favorite East Coast Philadelphia TastyKake Chocolate Creamies Surprise a friend or enjoy yourself. Picture shown is of peanut butter chocolate creamies. You are bidding on chocolate only.

"I will purchase at my neighborhood grocery store and mail the same day to any location. Gift packaging available. Buy 1 family pack or more. See other flavors & types in our eBay store. We offer a shipping discount. My Stores Logo Most have 8 to12 cakes in a family pack. They are made close-by in Philadelphia. These are NOT OUTLET stale packages. "

Who knew they sold snake cakes on ebay?


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 16, 2006)

There is actually an auction for Ghostly Goodies

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tastykake-Holid...744563QQihZ013QQcategoryZ115720QQcmdZViewItem

I had no idea people sold stuff like this on ebay LOL
I am going looking for girl scout cookies next!


----------



## Jes (Oct 16, 2006)

AppreSheAte said:


> some brunches are amazing and i can't help but just want to go to one so bad.
> 
> Anyone know of one they think is really special?
> 
> ...


I remember that growing up, my neighbor was the head chef of a revolving restaurant high atop a building in chicago (and his wife was a pastry chef. HELLO. I get wet just thinking about it). 
He once invited us to a nice brunch and I swear, there were things on that table I'd never seen before. My family didn't eat bagels with schmear, and for the first time, I saw mini-bagels. I think I ate at least 5 or 6 of them, just b/c they were so CUTE. It was the highlight of the month--yummy food that was also adorable (remember, I was like a 10 year old girl).

Anyway, here's another story if me having a generous pastry chef as a neighbor doesn't make you jealous. Sometimes, Wolfgang would have all of the sous chefs and 'underlings' (i don't mean that in a mean way) at the restaurant over to his house to make their national dish. They were all thai and the stuff they'd come up with was SO interesting. It'd be 20 Thai sous chefs, Wolfgang and Maria and my family. Mmmm.

The best part was that, in the summer, sometimes they'd yell over the fence to come over, always saying: nothing special, nothing special. And we'd get there, and Wolfgang would have something flambeed, and amazing fresh guacamole and crepes and just...but it was always 'nothing special' to him.

At xmas, maria would give us all the extra cookies that didn't get purchased by the chic revolving restaurant and I swear, I'd cream my panties.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Oct 16, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I expect to again be unable to find these in Manhattan this year.



I take this as an affront to my manlihood.

Granted, 19.80 shipping for a 4.50 product IS a little intimidating but i'm workin' on it.
And i'm a fuckin' _trooper_.

Uhhhhhh....have some faith, BB.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 16, 2006)

For Egbert, Evil P, and all other TastyKake Coconut Kandy Kake Jonesers: These folks ( http://www.hometown-treats.com/products/ghostly_goodies.html ) charge $4.95 a box, and shipping 7 boxes to NYC is $18. (8 boxes means a jump to $29 for shipping, which is why I chose 7.) The eBayer linked above (thanks, Idaho!) charges $12.10 to ship 7 boxes to NYC, and I believe they're charging a bit less per box, too. Higher shipping to the West Coast, I'd imagine.

Consider yourself Ghostly Goodie -informed.

*BB taps her toe and waits for her TastyKakes to appear.*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> I remember that growing up, my neighbor was the head chef of a revolving restaurant high atop a building in chicago (and his wife was a pastry chef. HELLO. I get wet just thinking about it)...




Jes, I wonder which restaurant it was? I did an enormous amount of research into old Chicago restaurants for the last article I wrote, but I can't think which one this'd be...hmm.

Anyhow, sounds lovely 

liz!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 16, 2006)

MMMMM tasty, as in kake! I see goodies in my future. 



Boteroesque Babe said:


> For Egbert, Evil P, and all other TastyKake Coconut Kandy Kake Jonesers: These folks ( http://www.hometown-treats.com/products/ghostly_goodies.html ) charge $4.95 a box, and shipping 7 boxes to NYC is $18. (8 boxes means a jump to $29 for shipping, which is why I chose 7.) The eBayer linked above (thanks, Idaho!) charges $12.10 to ship 7 boxes to NYC, and I believe they're charging a bit less per box, too. Higher shipping to the West Coast, I'd imagine.
> 
> Consider yourself Ghostly Goodie -informed.
> 
> *BB taps her toe and waits for her TastyKakes to appear.*


----------



## Jes (Oct 17, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> I take this as an affront to my manlihood.
> 
> Granted, 19.80 shipping for a 4.50 product IS a little intimidating but i'm workin' on it.
> And i'm a fuckin' _trooper_.
> ...


someone should've asked me for a box. someone should've asked me for a box. but did anyone? nooooo. and where do I live? The land of Franklin. The land of Tastycake.


----------



## Jes (Oct 17, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> Jes, I wonder which restaurant it was? I did an enormous amount of research into old Chicago restaurants for the last article I wrote, but I can't think which one this'd be...hmm.
> 
> Anyhow, sounds lovely
> 
> liz!


I honestly don't recall and don't know if it's still around. Those things tend to be, but it'd be 20 plus years now (even though I'm still only 24. Go figure!). It's possible I've conflated 2 places or somesuch--i WAS mostly concentrating on the bagels!


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 17, 2006)

Craved.
Saw.
Ate.

*THE MCDONALD'S STEAK, EGG, & CHEESE BAGEL!!*


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> someone should've asked me for a box. someone should've asked me for a box. but did anyone? nooooo. and where do I live? The land of Franklin. The land of Tastycake.


Last time they were available, I asked, begged, tricked, cajoled, wept, and even Mapquested the route from your building to the TastyKake-gettin' place. Did I get TastyKake Ghostly Goodies Coconut Kandy Kakes? No. I got grousing about the long lines at the Post Office, or how you don't really lummee that much, or some such.

Whining don't taste NEAR as good.


----------



## Jes (Oct 17, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Last time they were available, I asked, begged, tricked, cajoled, wept, and even Mapquested the route from your building to the TastyKake-gettin' place. Did I get TastyKake Ghostly Goodies Coconut Kandy Kakes? No. I got grousing about the long lines at the Post Office, or how you don't really lummee that much, or some such.
> 
> Whining don't taste NEAR as good.


oh. if i remember, i think the place you suggested is like--i can't even get to it from here. some place i've never been in all my years in this city. wouldn't even know. sars.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 17, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> A cheeseburger on sourdough with lots of fries, a Pepsi, and a cookies and cream milkshake.



I got a rare hamburger craving last week and went to Wendy's and asked for a single on the ciabatta bread they have right now. It was awesome, even if they charged an extra 59¢ for the ciabatta switch.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> I honestly don't recall and don't know if it's still around. Those things tend to be, but it'd be 20 plus years now (even though I'm still only 24. Go figure!). It's possible I've conflated 2 places or somesuch--i WAS mostly concentrating on the bagels!



Actually somebody messaged me that it was probably the Pinnacle at the Holiday Inn on LSD (now the W Hotel)...which would make sense. I noticed the other day that that big a-spinnin thing was still up there, but whether or not it still spins or is now covered in spangles (W), I dunno!


----------



## Brandi (Oct 18, 2006)

A nice potato salad with roast chicken


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 18, 2006)

Something hot and cheesy. Also, need coffee, bad. 
Didn't have time for b-fast and feel like I'm wilting away.


----------



## toni (Oct 18, 2006)

a taco bell mexi-melt UGH I want one sooooooooooooo bad :eat2:


----------



## moniquessbbw (Oct 18, 2006)

Ribeye steak grilled with lots of fresh cracked pepper on it..


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 22, 2006)

Stop by Krispy Kreme this month to pick up a dozen of their new Pumpkin Shaped Doughnuts. 

They're the classic yeast-raised doughnuts that Krispy Kreme is known for, but are cut into pumpkin shapes near the beginning of the doughnut making process. Finally they're coated with creamy orange icing and stamped with a jack-o-lantern face.

If you purchase a dozen of their doughnuts, any doughnuts, they'll thrown in threee Halloween Cards. Each Halloween card features four glow-in-the-dark stickers on the front with a free doughnut offer on the back. Halloween cards will be available at participating stores between October 2 and October 31. 

Pumpkin-shaped doughnuts can also be filled with one of their signature fillings for an additional charge of $1.00 per dozen, but you have to order the filling in advance by calling your local Krispy Kreme.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 22, 2006)

Bailey's Irish Cream and Coke over ice.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 22, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Bailey's Irish Cream and Coke over ice.



Together?? I love Bailey's...I need to ponder this!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 22, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Together?? I love Bailey's...I need to ponder this!


I tried it a few years ago after BIL discovered the combination while in England on business. Reminds me a bit of a Coke float but with some punch.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 22, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I tried it a few years ago after BIL discovered the combination while in England on business. Reminds me a bit of a Coke float but with some punch.



Yep, a Coke float was what I was thinking. Which led me to wonder about root beer and Baileys......!


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Stop by Krispy Kreme this month to pick up a dozen of their new Pumpkin Shaped Doughnuts.
> 
> They're the classic yeast-raised doughnuts that Krispy Kreme is known for, but are cut into pumpkin shapes near the beginning of the doughnut making process. Finally they're coated with creamy orange icing and stamped with a jack-o-lantern face.
> 
> ...



I think you're either trying to:

A) Advertise Krispy Kreme
B) Push Krispy Kreme donuts on us like heroine
C) Make us fat
D) All of the above


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 22, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> I think you're either trying to:
> 
> A) Advertise Krispy Kreme
> B) Push Krispy Kreme donuts on us like heroine
> ...




Seriously! Can you believe they'll fill them with that krack-kreme they have? There aren't any Krispy Kremes in my area, and the gas-station krispy kremes are never the same. I may have to take a drive to Scranton for one (or several dozen) after reading this thread.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 22, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> I think you're either trying to:
> 
> A) Advertise Krispy Kreme
> B) Push Krispy Kreme donuts on us like heroine
> ...



D. *hee* 

Actually, I can't make you fat. But I can ensure the quality of the process.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> D. *hee*
> 
> Actually, I can't make you fat. But I can ensure the quality of the process.



And we truly appreciate it! Thanks!:eat2:


----------



## Lear (Oct 30, 2006)

I had some of those yesterday, they're good :smitten: 

personally I could go for some onigiri


----------



## fyron (Oct 31, 2006)

chinese
mmmmmmmm


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 31, 2006)

A double cheese burger with double cheese...and seasoned curly fries. Oh and a pepsi to wash it all down. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 31, 2006)

The Orange Chicken from Panda Express


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 1, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> The Orange Chicken from Panda Express



OMG.. I get cravings for that all the time! I am not fond of malls though (when I go, I'm in and out asap) so I haven't had P.E.'s orange chicken in years. Yummmmmmmmmm...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 1, 2006)

I could really go for some chicken parm right now, and I'm not particularity hungry


----------



## MeowMac (Nov 1, 2006)

Dulce de Leche cheesecake for Cheesecake Factory...mmmm mmmm


----------



## Mary (Nov 2, 2006)

I want sushi. Really freakin good sushi.


----------



## InsecureGirl (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a huge craving for chocolate this morning... chocolate donuts with the sprinkles... like thirty of them would suffice...

*Drifts off into dream world*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 2, 2006)

Hot, fresh mashed potato doughnuts with powdered sugar and fresh whipped cream, just lightly sweetened.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 2, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Hot, fresh mashed potato doughnuts with powdered sugar and fresh whipped cream, just lightly sweetened.




Mashed potato doughnuts? I'm hesitant, but enthralled. From where do these curiously delightful wonders hail?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm guessing they're probably German? My grandmother makes them and she's German-American. They're an easy way to use leftover potatoes!

* 3 C sugar
* 3 C mashed potatoes
* 6 eggs
* 1/2 C vegetable oil
* 1 1/2 C milk
* 8 c flour
* 5 T. baking powder

Mix sugar and mashed potatoes until consistency of paste. Add eggs and beat. Add vegetable oil, milk, flour and baking powder. More flour may be added if necessary.
Place dough on a lightly floured surface and roll to 1/2-inch thickness.

Cut out with floured doughnut/round cookie cutter.

Heat vegetable oil to 370&#176; on a candy thermometer.

Drop doughnuts, 2 or 3 at a time, into the hot fat. Fry, turning once, for 3 minutes, or until golden brown. Drain on paper towels.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 3, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm guessing they're probably German? My grandmother makes them and she's German-American. They're an easy way to use leftover potatoes!



TSL, You are a model of awesomeness.
Do quote me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 3, 2006)

A maple glazed krispy kreme donut.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 3, 2006)

Cheesecake. Many flavors all in a row. Double craving because I ordered some cheesecake yesterday, and they had none. 
*sigh*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 3, 2006)

maple glazed krispy kreme donut.


grumble. damn Fuzzy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 3, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> maple glazed krispy kreme donut.
> 
> 
> grumble. damn Fuzzy.




And for years I thought my name was Dammit!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 3, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> And for years I thought my name was Dammit!




*giggle*.......


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2006)

A good, old fashioned greasy hamburger. Toasted buns, thick, hand formed patty, tomato, pickles, mayo and cheese. I'll have to talk hubby into buying one tomorrow! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> A good, old fashioned greasy hamburger. Toasted buns, thick, hand formed patty, tomato, pickles, mayo and cheese. I'll have to talk hubby into buying one tomorrow! :eat2:



Oh my. Reminds me of a Whataburger..


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 5, 2006)

This is totally not like me..so I'm freaking out a little bit..I'm ready for thanksgiving and I usually hate it..but I want the following..in this order please..lol

Dressing with giblet gravy..as much as will fit on my plate and not send me into a coma

Mashed potatoes, green beans, rolls, fried turkey

and finally..most definitely must have a small piece of

PECAN PIE


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh my. Reminds me of a Whataburger..


 Precisely! I'm still waiting for my hamburger though. I'll probably hope that the lunch gang goes to the local diner for lunch tomorrow. They make an amazing Swiss Mushroom burger that comes with scads of home fries!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 6, 2006)

A real hamburger sounds good. I had a Garden Burger for dinner, but a real one would be awesome.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 7, 2006)

After a couple of days of eating nothing but saltines, I am seriously craving roast, mashed potatoes and gravy. And pizza.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 9, 2006)

Green beans, oriental style.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 10, 2006)

Grilled cheese sandwiches with a side of tomato soup, and chocolate milk.


----------



## wistful (Dec 10, 2006)

A big,fat stack of Buttermilk pancakes piled high and steaming hot with lots of sweet cream butter and real maple syrup. :eat2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 10, 2006)

Changed my mind: I want seafood chowder with giant chunks of crab and shrimp.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 10, 2006)

Chicken Gratella 
Topped with sun-dried tomatoes, artichoke hearts, Bleu cheese and a balsamic glaze over mashed potatoes, and a bowl of Lobster Bisque.
:eat2: :eat1:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 28, 2006)

A Starbuck's white chocolate mocha with nonfat milk and no whipped cream, and a big piece of cheesecake.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 28, 2006)

One fresh, hot, right out of the oven soft pretzel topped with spicy hot yellow mustard. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 28, 2006)

Spanky said:


> One fresh, hot, right out of the oven soft pretzel topped with spicy hot yellow mustard. :eat2:



I've actually got that. What do you have to trade?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 28, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I've actually got that. What do you have to trade?



I didn't add the rest....

"...handed to me by a beautiful BBW behind the counter on the Ocean City Boardwalk"

Got any of dat dere??

I make some mean homemade raviolis (cheese and sweets). Would 2 dozen do the job??

Yeah, I'm an old Philly guy. Kinda miss the pretzels....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 28, 2006)

Spanky said:


> I didn't add the rest....
> 
> "...handed to me by a beautiful BBW behind the counter on the Ocean City Boardwalk"
> 
> ...



I grew up in Margate. You old Philly guys invaded our little town every summer. Is there a shaking fist icon?  

But most of the girls I grew up with had Philly guy boyfriends in the summer. So you fellas did serve a purpose. (not me tho - I hadn't discovered FAs yet.)

oh...back on topic. Sure, the ravs sounds amazing! I will even throw in some squeeze cheez for the pretzels.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 28, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I grew up in Margate. You old Philly guys invaded our little town every summer. Is there a shaking fist icon?
> 
> But most of the girls I grew up with had Philly guy boyfriends in the summer. So you fellas did serve a purpose. (not me tho - I hadn't discovered FAs yet.)
> 
> oh...back on topic. Sure, the ravs sounds amazing! I will even throw in some squeeze cheez for the pretzels.



Golly! Margate! Lucy the Elephant. Saw her a few months ago. Get back every year with the family in OC. Mack and Manco Pizza, Brown's Donuts, Voltaco's Cheesesteaks....:eat2: 

Damn, even a good hoagie is impossible in the beautiful Midwest... They gots lots of lutefisk and hotdish. :doh:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 28, 2006)

Spanky said:


> Golly! Margate! Lucy the Elephant. Saw her a few months ago. Get back every year with the family in OC. Mack and Manco Pizza, Brown's Donuts, Voltaco's Cheesesteaks....:eat2:
> 
> Damn, even a good hoagie is impossible in the beautiful Midwest... They gots lots of lutefisk and hotdish. :doh:



I had some friends in OC, but didn't go there often. The subs (oh, sorry, _hoagies_, Mr. Philly ) really are killer in south jersey, arent they? I am spoiled for life.

what's hotdish?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 28, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I had some friends in OC, but didn't go there often. The subs (oh, sorry, _hoagies_, Mr. Philly ) really are killer in south jersey, arent they? I am spoiled for life.
> 
> what's hotdish?



Does that mean you know what lutefisk is?? WOW. 

Hot dish is casserole in Midwest-speak. 

And say "sub" too much and I'll think you're more NY than NJ, babe.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 28, 2006)

Spanky said:


> Does that mean you know what lutefisk is?? WOW.
> 
> Hot dish is casserole in Midwest-speak.
> 
> And say "sub" too much and I'll think you're more NY than NJ, babe.



Unfortunately, yes, I know what lutefisk is! 

And I should have figured out hotdish. silly me!

Since I am south jersey born and raised, I can't be mistaken for NY. Philly...maybe 

sub...sub...submarine sandwich!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 29, 2006)

A Shasta Diet Chocolate Soda


----------



## Friday (Dec 29, 2006)

Some lobster, and it's all Buffie's fault.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 29, 2006)

Spanky said:


> Damn, even a good hoagie is impossible in the beautiful Midwest... They gots lots of lutefisk and hotdish. :doh:



Not in IL! (I've asked)...although I was up to me eyebrows in it when I lived in MN.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> A Starbuck's white chocolate mocha with nonfat milk and no whipped cream, and a big piece of cheesecake.



Say it, honey. That's a girl after my own heart.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## Friday (Dec 30, 2006)

Some ramen.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 30, 2006)

The chicken-fried steak breakfast at Cracker Barrel. :eat2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 30, 2006)

Hot coffee... Hot, hot coffee with cream and sugar and vanilla.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Hot coffee... Hot, hot coffee with cream and sugar and vanilla.



We are SO on the same, highly-caffeinated, wavelength.

Trust me, this is black forest coffee with vanilla cream, and sugar.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 30, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> We are SO on the same, highly-caffeinated, wavelength.
> 
> Trust me, this is black forest coffee with vanilla cream, and sugar.



I'm impressed. :eat2: 

I love coffee, but unfortunately, Ryan doesn't.

My mom likes Starbuck's for the pastries only.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 31, 2006)

A hot "white" queso dip for tortilla chips using ground beef, cream cheese, sour cream, and monterey jack.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 1, 2007)

Champagne and cheesecake!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 3, 2007)

Bagel Bites... Like, so badly.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2007)

Cap'n Crunch Peanut Butter Crunch Cereal and Fruitty Pebbles

But not together.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 4, 2007)

We have a thing here locally in Ohio called "Johnny Marzetti".... it may not just be a local thing though. Anyway it's elbow macaroni with ground beef mixed in spaghetti sauce. Sort of like Hamberger Helper, only very homemade and soooo good.... God, I could go for a HUGE plate of that right now..... mmmmmmm


----------



## fatlane (Jan 4, 2007)

A Monte Cristo.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 4, 2007)

It is a cool rainy dreary morning here, I am totally craving homemade tomato soup and a grilled cheese on wheat bread. 

But... I don't have everything I need to make tomato soup, and the only cheese in the fridge is some brie. 

Craving unfulfilled. Must actually get out and do grocery shopping today!

Tracy


----------



## Mishty (Jan 4, 2007)

a huge pu-pu platter and green tea ice cream.
chinese place opens in two hours... :doh: 
I don't think I'll make it.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 4, 2007)

A giant root beer float from Sonic.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 4, 2007)

mmmm i'll second that and add some loaded tots!


----------



## Brandi (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm craving my test buds back! lmao...I shouldn't laugh because sinus infections suck!!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 4, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> A giant root beer float from Sonic.



my best friend and i drove 4 hours just so we could finally eat at a sonic. it was awesome. best cherry slushie i've ever had!!! and chili cheese tater tots to die for. mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2007)

A Philadelphia Italian Water Ice, vanilla flavor. Large size. Yeah, it's winter, but why not?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 5, 2007)

Chicago deep dish cheese pizza, with sides of buffalo wings, jalapeno poppers, and Sam Adams beer. If I lived by my cravings, I'd be dead in a week, folks.


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 5, 2007)

I want lasagna so bad with lots of ricotta cheese and pork and meatballs....Lord help me:eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm hungry enough to eat a horse, but I think I'll settle for a quad whopper.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 6, 2007)

lemon-lime granita


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 6, 2007)

Some creamy seafood pasta with chicken, shrimp and lobster and some Boston Creme pie cheesecake. Add a Coke and I'm in food heaven! 
Come to think of it, most all of my favorite foods are creamy/white.*

*not a sex joke..


----------



## supersoup (Jan 6, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Chicago deep dish cheese pizza, with sides of buffalo wings, jalapeno poppers, and Sam Adams beer. If I lived by my cravings, I'd be dead in a week, folks.



sam adams cherry wheat is amazing. like beer and angel food cake. i think i'm going to have one now actually.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 6, 2007)

A slice of Devil's food cake with white fluffy icing


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 7, 2007)

waffles
butter
peach syrup
sausage
coffee, coffee and more coffee


----------



## Canonista (Jan 7, 2007)

Brandi said:


> I'm craving my test buds back! lmao...I shouldn't laugh because sinus infections suck!!




Have some of what I'm craving.





Thai food! It's Gang Ped with chicken, extra hot, extra sauce. Eat the food with a fork then stir the white rice into the remaining sauce. That's where all the real heat is.:shocked: 

Your sinuses will trouble you no more. Ever.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 7, 2007)

Quad Vente, Black and White Mocha, Double White, Extra Hot...........


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 7, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Quad Vente, Black and White Mocha, Double White, Extra Hot...........



Between you and TSL, you have all of my Starbucks drink choices covered. Crazy. I knew there had to be someone else out there asking for the B&W Mocha. Ever have them look at you strangely and make you explain yourself?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 7, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Between you and TSL, you have all of my Starbucks drink choices covered. Crazy. I knew there had to be someone else out there asking for the B&W Mocha. Ever have them look at you strangely and make you explain yourself?


 
I can't stand it when they do that, as a frequent Star Bucker, I usually know the options better than a new Barista. 

I confess it is fun to order something off the wall... 

Vente Breve Misto add two shots

Quad Con Panna 

Grande Black Eye in a Vente Cup - Fill the rest with cream

My usual.... Quad Vente Breve Latte, three sweet and lows, one equal, extra hot, double cupped.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 7, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> I can't stand it when they do that, as a frequent Star Bucker, I usually know the options better than a new Barista.
> 
> I confess it is fun to order something off the wall...
> 
> ...



*takes notes for new things to try*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 7, 2007)

An egg cream with chocolate ice cream.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 7, 2007)

MASSES OF FOOD.

Or, more simply, italian wedding soup or a sub. Ugh. Hungry.


----------



## Brandi (Jan 9, 2007)

Canonista said:


> Have some of what I'm craving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I started to sweat just reading that! Definitely want to try it! thanks!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 10, 2007)

Canonista said:


> Have some of what I'm craving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, I'll crave that too. But I want it with BROWN rice. (Nearly impossible to get brown rice in any good Asian place, very sad for young Santaclear.)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 10, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> OK, I'll crave that too. But I want it with BROWN rice. (Nearly impossible to get brown rice in any good Asian place, very sad for young Santaclear.)



Have you tried Lundberg's brown rice? I'm passionately attached to their three brown rice blend. So good.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 10, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Have you tried Lundberg's brown rice? I'm passionately attached to their three brown rice blend. So good.



Noper. I always bought it in bulk and steamed it for 45 minutes but it's been at least several years since I did that, never tried quick-rice. Maybe I should. Went to their site and it looks good.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok this comes from a girl who just moved from the US (land of glorious food) to the UK (land of rain and expensive blah food)

I want donuts
I want steak
I want grilled chicken
I want taco bell!!!!
I want STEAK!!!!! (yes I know I mentioned this already, lol)

The Uk is filled with pasta this and pasta that. Give me some friggen MEAT!!!! With lots and lots of garlic....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Friday (Jan 11, 2007)

Hot homemade cornbread, with lots of butter and honey. If it doesn't quit snowing I can make some tomorrow because I won't be going to work.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Friday said:


> Hot homemade cornbread, with lots of butter and honey. If it doesn't quit snowing I can make some tomorrow because I won't be going to work.




Home made corn bread goes most excellent with home made chili. mmmm. chili!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 11, 2007)

I WAS craving a cinnamon roll with maple icing..... I also just quenched that craving by inhaling one!! mmmmmmm....it was sooooo good!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 11, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Home made corn bread goes most excellent with home made chili. mmmm. chili!



Brilliantly said. :eat2: 

A big bowl of chili verde and sweet cornbread would be great right now.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 11, 2007)

A rich double chocolate brownie, with a scoop of vanilla bean ice cream, walnuts, and caramel, ever so lightly drizzled on the top. 

Ugh, I think I need to make a run...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 11, 2007)

A big plate of Onion Rings from Hard Rock Cafe.


----------



## jamie (Jan 12, 2007)

Chocolate pie.... the pre-made roll out crust from Pillsbury, the non-instant kind of pudding baked up on the stove and then meringue on top browned really well. 

I really really really really want some.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 12, 2007)

Beef, chicken, cheese and sour cream enchiladas. Separately.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 16, 2007)

applewood smoked duck breast, finished with a cherry bourbon glaze, served on a bed of stone ground grits.......<sigh>


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 16, 2007)

A huge plate of lasagne with ground beef, ricotta, mozzarella, spinach, and Newman's Sockarooni sauce, with a side of garlic bread (extra buttery), and coconut cream pie for dessert.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 17, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> A huge plate of lasagne with ground beef, ricotta, mozzarella, spinach, and Newman's Sockarooni sauce, with a side of garlic bread (extra buttery), and coconut cream pie for dessert.




Yipes! I'm just craving some cookies-n-cream ice cream.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 17, 2007)

PIZZA!!!!!!!! w/onions, pepperoni, mushrooms, extra cheese and red pepper flakes!!!!!!!!!! :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 17, 2007)

Chicken fried bacon strips.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 17, 2007)

A large Butterfinger blizzard


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 18, 2007)

cream soda... mmm....


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 18, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Chicken fried bacon strips.



:blink: Did I read that correctly? Or am I the only one that hasn't heard of it.


on topic: I am craving EVERYTHING. I don't know what it is this week, but I want to EAT EAT EAT. And the cravings..OMG. Naturally reading the threads here isn't helping. I don't know whats going on this week (no, not that time of the month) but dayum!


----------



## SandyBoston (Jan 18, 2007)

I want everything you all posted on this thread. I just started a damned *&^%$ low fat program and it sucks to hell. I think I'll quit it right now and go get some pizza.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 18, 2007)

ValentineBBW said:


> :blink: Did I read that correctly? Or am I the only one that hasn't heard of it.



Yup. Click here.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 18, 2007)

Back in my college campus wandering days, there was a tasty bit of junk food I'd get out of the vending machine... Andy Capp's Hot Fries. I haven't seen them for years.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 18, 2007)

Ahhhhh Hot Fries.... they are not gone, they are in the vending machine at my office, right next to the bbq pork rinds.......



Fuzzy said:


> Back in my college campus wandering days, there was a tasty bit of junk food I'd get out of the vending machine... Andy Capp's Hot Fries. I haven't seen them for years.


----------



## ssbbwseekingchat (Jan 18, 2007)

my first thought was a good man, but screw that right now any man would do and since i cant find one of those a nice deep rich chocolate fudge or browine or no bake anything will do so yes thats what i am craving if anyone can help me with that please let me know:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 18, 2007)

I may not be able to help you immediately... but these lil'delights bake almost immediately.


----------



## ebonyprincess (Jan 19, 2007)

Peanut butter kit kats i love them can eat 4 in one sitting, i love Reese's Peanut Butter cups but they are hard to find in the UK grrrr


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 19, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Back in my college campus wandering days, there was a tasty bit of junk food I'd get out of the vending machine... Andy Capp's Hot Fries. I haven't seen them for years.



I'd be more than happy to send you some Fuzzy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 20, 2007)

Hmmm. Maybe I'm not looking hard enough.

Right now, I'm craving a big thick charbroiled hamburger with all the trimmings.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 20, 2007)

A cheeseburger, no mayo, with fries, and loads of ketchup.


----------



## wistful (Jan 20, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Back in my college campus wandering days, there was a tasty bit of junk food I'd get out of the vending machine... Andy Capp's Hot Fries. I haven't seen them for years.





Fuzzy, don't give up hope just yet! I ate a bag of these a few months back so they're still floating around.Now that I'm thinking about it,the Andy Capp brand does seem harder to find these days.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks! 

A bag of Arby's roast beef sandwiches and lots of Arby's Sauce.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 21, 2007)

I just saw Andy Capp hot fries at a local drugstore yesterday. I was going to purchase them but decided not to do it. Maybe walgreen's has them on their website?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jan 21, 2007)

A delicious Bacon Cheeseburger (with the bacon actually inside the burger) with bacon on top, with some Jalapeno jack cheese... Some fries, and a Jolt Blue soda.


----------



## Brandi (Jan 22, 2007)

lol now that I posted in the sandwich thread, I want my chicken skin sandwich!

*heads to the freezer to take chicken thighs out


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 1, 2007)

Har gow. TONS of it.

And maybe some coconut dumplings.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 1, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Har gow. TONS of it.
> 
> And maybe some coconut dumplings.



*perk* coconut dumplings? more info pls.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 1, 2007)

They're steamed, and GOOD, just made with rice flour, wheat gluten, and the milk. You soak them in soy sauce and they actually taste SWEETER.

A picture:







They're SO good.

Edit: Sometimes they have a pudding inside that's WARM. And oh is it good!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 1, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> They're steamed, and GOOD, just made with rice flour, wheat gluten, and the milk. You soak them in soy sauce and they actually taste SWEETER.
> 
> A picture:
> 
> ...



hotdamn. ok, where do you get them? asian restaurants, I'm sure...but thai? japanese? do tell!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 1, 2007)

This is where I'm confused myself. Somaii (my aunt) says they're Japanese. I've seen them in some Chinese places though.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 1, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> They're steamed, and GOOD, just made with rice flour, wheat gluten, and the milk. You soak them in soy sauce and they actually taste SWEETER.
> 
> A picture:
> 
> ...



 

gahhhh those look amazing!! everytime you post about food, i have to add something new to my 'try this soon!!' list!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you, Soupie.


----------



## jamie (Feb 1, 2007)

Almond poppy seed croissant from La Baguette in Memphis. We were there on Monday and since I have given up sugar until March, we had to miss the ever necessary visit.

The crust is buttery and flaky, the sticky filling rich with almond flavor and the poppy seeds add this nice crunch and taste.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 1, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> This is where I'm confused myself. Somaii (my aunt) says they're Japanese. I've seen them in some Chinese places though.



I will be on the lookout. I'll let you know where (if) I find them.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 1, 2007)

Dirty Martini, straight up, three olives......


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 1, 2007)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## Spanky (Feb 2, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Dirty Martini, straight up, three olives......



We can crave drinks too?? 

Ok, got a couple last week and may get a few more this weekend. 

*House-made Horseradish Vodka (no joke!)*. Russian restaurant in St. Paul MN, the whole bar is vodka. With Siberian temps coming, drinking vodka inside is the right thing to do. Gets my good housekeeping seal.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 7, 2007)

I want a chocolate elcaire....with custard cream in the middle. Did I say 1....I meant 12...and I want them all NOW, lol.

mmmmmmmm


----------



## Jeannie (Feb 7, 2007)

Waffles with warm maple syrup, crispy bacon and an ice cold glass of milk. :eat2:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 7, 2007)

I want a philly cheese steak sandwich...with lots of cheese! Oh and fries too!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 7, 2007)

Buffalo wings, extra hot, and LOADS of Coke with lots of chipped ice.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 7, 2007)

Something chocolatey... :huh:


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 7, 2007)

crunchy spicy tuna rolls! sushi is one of my favorite foods, and i'm craving it so bad right now!


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 8, 2007)

peanut butter m&m's


----------



## Brandi (Feb 8, 2007)

Clam strips lol Lots of it!


----------



## Friday (Feb 8, 2007)

A shrimp and cheese dish (that I can't remember the name of) with fresh made tortillas that we had in Mexico. I want to have it there though.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 8, 2007)

Friday said:


> A shrimp and cheese dish (that I can't remember the name of) with fresh made tortillas that we had in Mexico. I want to have it there though.



Would you like Mr. Friday to carry you there, Lady Astor?


----------



## Friday (Feb 8, 2007)

Plane would probably be quicker. Ixtapa is nearly to Acapulco. But I'm gonna get back there someday, it was wonderful. *

*The dish and Ixtapa.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 8, 2007)

Friday said:


> Plane would probably be quicker. Ixtapa is nearly to Acapulco. But I'm gonna get back there someday, it was wonderful. *
> 
> *The dish and Ixtapa.



It SOUNDS wonderful!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 8, 2007)

A big cold glass of water with lime and a goey brownie. YEAH!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thick Pepperoni and sliced Italian sausage stuffed strombolli with a thick chunky veggie sauce (on the side)


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 8, 2007)

clams, steamed with white wine, parsley, shallots, garlic, and butter

thick crusty slices of bread with more butter


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 8, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> clams, steamed with white wine, parsley, shallots, garlic, and butter
> 
> thick crusty slices of bread with more butter



Dammit! Now That's Eatin'! :bow:


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 10, 2007)

Arbys beef and cheddar on sesame seeded buns no sauce, no horseradish with a side of deep fried cheese sticks.


----------



## sheilamaxima (Feb 11, 2007)

Gotta go with Pizzahu:eat1: t


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2007)

Cake. Devil's Food. With White Foofy frosting


----------



## ripley (Feb 11, 2007)

Did ya ever try the cooked frosting?


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2007)

ripley said:


> Did ya ever try the cooked frosting?



I haven't baked a cake yet.  You mentioned that you used white cake, but can I use any flavor?


----------



## ripley (Feb 11, 2007)

No, the cake is chocolate, the cooked frosting is white.  Then chocolate over the top of the whole shebang if you wanna.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 11, 2007)

The chocolate I got Ryan for V-day. I had to replace one bar once already. And no, I don't have the sense to be embarassed or quit doing that.


----------



## Friday (Feb 12, 2007)

A vacation!!!


----------



## Brandi (Feb 12, 2007)

Homemade scotch broth soup...I'm making it now..but it's a two day process.
I'm making the broth now, by boiling the bones, then I have to let it get cold so I can skim off the fat...then the soup making begins...

I hate these kind of cravings..lol takes too long.


----------



## mrskeet (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm craving A chance to meet my favorite model now Ms Cremepuff. I would be happy with an Autograph poster I'm not one of those crazy fans.


----------



## Jeannie (Feb 13, 2007)

Hot Buttered Popcorn!


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Feb 13, 2007)

*Specifically* craving Indian food now:

Aloo Paratha
Chicken Tikka Masala w/ fragrant basmati rice
Bhelpuri
Vegetable Korma
Mango Lassi


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 13, 2007)

I crave truthiness! In the form of ice cream, despite the blizzard.








It isn't official, but I've found a little blog buzz...

http://www.nofactzone.net/?p=883


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 13, 2007)

That looks good but I'm really jonesing for some New York Super Fudge Chunk.


----------



## Tomos (Feb 13, 2007)

Mandarin Cheesecake :eat2:.


----------



## Friday (Feb 14, 2007)

Damn, I want Rainforest Crunch and they don't make it anymore.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 14, 2007)

Friday said:


> Damn, I want Rainforest Crunch and they don't make it anymore.



It's 'cos the rainforests are all gone, Friday.


----------



## Friday (Feb 14, 2007)

Maybe, but supposedly B and J made it to help South American nut farmers keep their trees instead of cutting them down. I sure miss it. Cashews and Brazil nuts in butter toffee swirled through vanilla ice cream. Heaven.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 14, 2007)

Si. :bow: um


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 14, 2007)

Friday said:


> Damn, I want Rainforest Crunch and they don't make it anymore.



Oh wow, me too. I loved that ice cream, and the Rainforest Crunch toffee itself! Gah. Oh heaven!
I'm sad about rainforests being gone. Toffee and Earth flavors respectively.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 14, 2007)

A nice hot cup of coffee (and all the fixings - tons of cream and sugar) and a bagel.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 14, 2007)

Fried chicken. GOOD fried chicken.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 14, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Fried chicken. GOOD fried chicken.


 
I live in the land of fried chicken, good fried chicken. Want me to pick you up some when I go out?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 14, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> I live in the land of fried chicken, good fried chicken. Want me to pick you up some when I go out?



Only if you are on your way to my house when you go out!

Thanks!


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 14, 2007)

fast food of anysort, as long as it is kinda greasy. lol probably sounds appetizing to no one but me.


----------



## Brandi (Feb 14, 2007)

4 berry crisp...it's in the oven as I type this lol....


----------



## jamie (Feb 14, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Fried chicken. GOOD fried chicken.



Must be something in the air.....I have been craving it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 14, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I crave truthiness! In the form of ice cream, despite the blizzard.



I LOVE this flavor. LOVE cones crushed in my ice cream. Love cones even without ice cream!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 14, 2007)

Im craving SuperSoups cupcakes.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 14, 2007)

yep, me too. The cupcakes and BigCutieCindy's dinner!


----------



## Brandi (Feb 17, 2007)

Homemade beef and bean burritos...I don't have time to make them today....work has gotten in the way....I'll make them tomorrow


----------



## Friday (Feb 18, 2007)

Spaghetti with browned butter and myzithra cheese. I think I feel a snack coming on...


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

Something involving bacon, onion, and potatoes... Its time to break out the charcoal!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 18, 2007)

I just got done cooking dinner for Carla & me. I made crab cakes, green beans in garlic & oil, and tomato-lentil couscous.
Unfortunately, Carla's not home yet, so I'm craving what I made!!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 18, 2007)

Friday said:


> Spaghetti with browned butter and myzithra cheese. I think I feel a snack coming on...



Wild! Is that a common way to serve that cheese? Haven't had it much.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Wild! Is that a common way to serve that cheese? Haven't had it much.



Its a common way in these parts. Several of the local italian places have it on their "specialties" menu. I'll try to buy myzithra and make some myself, but something is just off.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 18, 2007)

fuzzy's taters. mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

supersoup said:


> fuzzy's taters. mmmmmmmmmmmm.



_You must spread some reputation around before giving it to SouperSoup again._

Thank you!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 18, 2007)

supersoup said:


> fuzzy's taters. mmmmmmmmmmmm.



Seconded..and a stinking DR.PEPPER..lol


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Feb 18, 2007)

Okay, so this isn't an at the moment craving, but earlier this week I was craving ranch dressing and fresh cuke slices big time. I probably would've chopped off someone else's arm for it, that's how badly I wanted Ranch n' cukes. My friend's husband upon learning of this strong craving asked me point blank if I'm pregnant.

I finally satisfied that craving yesterday, too bad that the sore on the roof of my mouth killed some of the sensation for me. It bothered me a lot and the hard texture of the cucumber slices made it worse.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 18, 2007)

Someone I work with brought me one of these last week, it was key lime flavor.





It was really good! And I wish I had another one right now...


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Feb 19, 2007)

I had that Tortuga Rum Cake before, it wasn't key lime flavored, but it sure was delicious. I wouldn't mind having another one soon.

I remember having one with a nice tall glass of skim milk. Yum.


----------



## Brandi (Feb 21, 2007)

A peanut butter cup sundae...with lots of peanut butter in it and tons of whipped cream


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 21, 2007)

Brandi said:


> A peanut butter cup sundae...with lots of peanut butter in it and tons of whipped cream



Beat me to it! I also want a peanut butter cup sundae.


----------



## Friday (Feb 21, 2007)

> Its a common way in these parts. Several of the local italian places have it on their "specialties" menu. I'll try to buy myzithra and make some myself, but something is just off.



I think it's the sheer volume of butter they use on it at the restaurant. They use a ladle :smitten: and there's puddles of butter on the plate when you're done (so save a piece of bread to mop it up). I just can't bring myself to do that at home though.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 6, 2007)

I want a tuna sandwich on whole wheat bread...very lightly toasted...mayo, little bit of white onion and a HUGE amount of alfalfa sprouts. I want to chase it with a big glass of regular Coke.Oh, and I need a dill pickle with that.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 6, 2007)

I want the richest, creamiest, oooohh, ooooh good, cookies 'n' cream milkshake...RIGHT NOW!


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 6, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I want the richest, creamiest, oooohh, ooooh good, cookies 'n' cream milkshake...RIGHT NOW!



That sounds like a go-out-at-midnight-to-buy-oreos-icecream-milk-and-a-blender kind of craving to me... and if I wake up at 3am with the same craving... well, I'm not above 24 hour stores in my pjs.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 6, 2007)

Fuzzy's chocolate peanut butter bars...


----------



## Tooz (Mar 25, 2007)

Some vanilla creme-filled chocolate iced donuts. :smitten:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 27, 2007)

A huge cheeseburger and fries. Not ANY cheeseburger though:

I want this burger medium rare with cheddar, romaine, ketchup, tomato, and extra dill pickles.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 27, 2007)

egg salad.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 27, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> egg salad.


 

hmmm interesting


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 27, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> hmmm interesting



They don't call you Evil for nothing!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 27, 2007)

A Wendy's Frosty. A Large One.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 28, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> A Wendy's Frosty. A Large One.



Vanilla or the Original Chocolate?


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 28, 2007)

Original Chocolate  Yes, I'm still craving one.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 28, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Original Chocolate  Yes, I'm still craving one.



... I'm actually kind of wondering if I could find one at this hour. Fuzzy! What have you done?! j/k  I hope you have one today!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 28, 2007)

A HUGE slab of ribs with extra bbq sauce!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 28, 2007)

Egg salad. Still.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 28, 2007)

A big thick juicy Fuddruckers 2/3lb burger with all the fixins.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 28, 2007)

Sushi o tabetai desu!!!! I want crunchy spicy yellowtail rolls until I can't movvvvve!!!!!!!


----------



## Neen (Mar 29, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> A HUGE slab of ribs with extra bbq sauce!



MMMMMM now you're talking! I love my ribs and my bbq sauce!:eat2:


----------



## Tooz (Mar 29, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> Sushi o tabetai desu!



&#23551;&#21496;&#12364;&#22909;&#12365;&#12391;&#12377;&#12363;&#12290;&#31169;&#12364;&#23551;&#21496;&#12364;&#12354;&#12414;&#12426;&#22909;&#12365;&#12376;&#12419;&#12354;&#12426;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12397;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 29, 2007)

Tooz said:


> &#23551;&#21496;&#12364;&#22909;&#12365;&#12391;&#12377;&#12363;&#12290;&#31169;&#12364;&#23551;&#21496;&#12364;&#12354;&#12414;&#12426;&#22909;&#12365;&#12376;&#12419;&#12354;&#12426;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12397;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;



Hontoo!?! How can you not love sushi!

(and p.s. Watashi no computer wa kanji o dekinai desu. Zannen desu ne!)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2007)

The Oreo Overload from Cold Stone. :eat2:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 30, 2007)

A milkshake and pretzels for dippin' (from SVS's eating right now post)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 30, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> A milkshake and pretzels for dippin' (from SVS's eating right now post)



ahhh....my work here is done.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 30, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> Hontoo!?! How can you not love sushi!
> 
> (and p.s. Watashi no computer wa kanji o dekinai desu. Zannen desu ne!)



&#23551;&#21496;&#12398;&#21619;&#12399;&#12385;&#12423;&#12387;&#12392;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#22793;&#12384;&#12392;&#24605;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;&#12390;&#12435;&#12407;&#12425;&#12364;&#22823;&#22909;&#12365;&#12391;&#12377;&#65281;
(Install Japanese input!)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 30, 2007)

Chubby Hubby ice cream


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 30, 2007)

chocolate covered pretzels:eat2:


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 30, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> The Oreo Overload from Cold Stone. :eat2:



I'm noticing a creamy/icy trend here.

Oh, and for me? I'm still looking for Stephen Colbert's Americone Dream. Wegman's had the shelf label for it, and assures me that they really don't have it. Where's Tina when you need a custom smiley? I need a growling/teeth-baring "smiley" lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 31, 2007)

An A&W root beer float.


----------



## nickyuk (Mar 31, 2007)

Chocolate, Chocolate, oh and did i mention Chocolate


----------



## Tooz (Mar 31, 2007)

Millions of cakes.


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 31, 2007)

I am totally craving fruit. I'm gonna go snag an orange out of the kitchen in a minute, and see if my kiwi fruit I had in the fridge is still good. If so, I'll snag it too.

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2007)

An Ice-Cold Full Strength CocaCola Classic


----------



## BigGurl (Apr 1, 2007)

anything with blue cheese :blush:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 1, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Millions of cakes.



Me too... Like five million tiny delicious tea cakes should do us:


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 1, 2007)

I just read about this one. Warmed through in a toaster oven kettle chips topped with bleu cheese. Sounds incredible!

Also a bowl of homemade chicken soup.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 1, 2007)

Lasagna Hamburger Helper. 

Why must I like inherently disgusting, gross foods?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 1, 2007)

Maybe some super spicey pico de gallo, heavy on the cilantro or guacamole, equally heavy on the cilantro.

But cilantro....and i don't know why.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Lasagna Hamburger Helper.
> 
> Why must I like inherently disgusting, gross foods?



 Its not disgusting. Its quick, easy, and a cousin to Blue box Mac and Cheese.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 2, 2007)

Egg drop soup. 

I'll probably settle for a cup of chicken noodle soup from the local Subway.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 2, 2007)

double stuf oreos.

so I got me some. I win.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh! Double-stuffed Oreos!

That sounds so good with a glass of creamy milk right now.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 2, 2007)

oh it was and it will be again later. Highly recommended.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 2, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> oh it was and it will be again later. Highly recommended.




This is my thing about eating Oreos though: I usually like skim milk, but not with Oreos. Must be creamy, at least 1%.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2007)

The butter pecan syrup at IHOP. Maybe poured over the top of recently spread melting butter that has just been applied to a stack of IHOP's cornmeal pancakes. :eat2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 5, 2007)

Refried beans with cheese and LOADS of Ortega taco sauce on top.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 5, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Refried beans with cheese and LOADS of Ortega taco sauce on top.



I"d wrap that in a huge flour tortilla.


----------



## Brandi (Apr 5, 2007)

double churned vanilla ice cream with raspberries....YUM


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 5, 2007)

Fried Ice Cream


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 10, 2007)

A buffalo chicken sandwich on a sweet white bun with leaves of romaine lettuce and slices of red, ripe tomato with bleu cheese dressing.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 10, 2007)

a chipotle prawn burrito from Pancho Villa on 16th and Mission in San Francisco


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 11, 2007)

Sausage, eggs over easy, pancakes with butter and syrup, slices of tomato, biscuits with fresh raspberries.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 11, 2007)

Sausage, eggs over easy, pancakes with butter and syrup and fresh raspberries.


What can I say. I am very susceptible.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 11, 2007)

melted cheese

why am I so addicted...


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 11, 2007)

Since I just this morning began a detox juice fast, I'm craving, well, SOLIDS. So, I'll torture myself by paging through the pics of everyday food thread.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 11, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> melted cheese
> 
> why am I so addicted...



I love to broil muenster cheese in the toaster oven and eat it with a spoon!

*drool*


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 11, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I love to broil muenster cheese in the toaster oven and eat it with a spoon!
> 
> *drool*



Wow, that sounds so good I just almost died. I haven't had muenster in ages but it's sooooooo good. 

Therefore now I'm craving a giant sandwich from the deli in Felleti foods in San Francisco-- muenster, every veggie you can imagine, on a giant soft french roll. Oh yeah.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 11, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Wow, that sounds so good I just almost died. I haven't had muenster in ages but it's sooooooo good.
> 
> Therefore now I'm craving a giant sandwich from the deli in Felleti foods in San Francisco-- muenster, every veggie you can imagine, on a giant soft french roll. Oh yeah.



that sounds fabulous!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 16, 2007)

Roasted eggplant with sea salt.


----------



## mybluice (Apr 16, 2007)

Dairy Queen Reese's Peanut Butter Cup Blizzard.....gah and I can't even go get one....damn this peanut allergy


----------



## Van (Apr 16, 2007)

I want some party cake ice cream


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 16, 2007)

I am really craving Pizza Hut pan pizza, but the nearest one is the next town over (20 minutes away) and I'm too beat to drive. I thought about ordering pizza from a place in town, but kind of feel like what's the use? since I know it isn't going to hit the spot.


----------



## Van (Apr 16, 2007)

I can never get enough pizza


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 16, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I am really craving Pizza Hut pan pizza, but the nearest one is the next town over (20 minutes away) and I'm too beat to drive. I thought about ordering pizza from a place in town, but kind of feel like what's the use? since I know it isn't going to hit the spot.



Yeah, their pan pizza inspires such a specific craving. I'd go tomorrow.


----------



## Brandi (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm craving carrot cake with cream cheese icing...and I made two of them this week but didn't have any lol wth!!! 

I may make another one..or make muffins instead of the cake and use the icing as a butter lmao!! YUM


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 18, 2007)

I've been having this a lot lately and its sooo yummers. Eggo waffles with Philadelphia cream cheese jam swirl (strawberry) with fresh chopped strawberries on top.... mmmm. :eat2:


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 18, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I've been having this a lot lately and its sooo yummers. Eggo waffles with Philadelphia cream cheese jam swirl (strawberry) with fresh chopped strawberries on top.... mmmm. :eat2:



I call foul, you should be sharing that in the everyday food thread!!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I call foul, you should be sharing that in the everyday food thread!!!


 
Snap!! My bad. Im a rookie at posting on the Foodee Board. My bad! (Kneels before AM)


----------



## MassiveMike (Apr 18, 2007)

Current Craving? Hmm... Mushroom Jack Fajitas from Chili's, man I love them! May have to go tomorrow!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2007)

Something Glazed. Freshly fried and glazed.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 19, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Snap!! My bad. Im a rookie at posting on the Foodee Board. My bad! (Kneels before AM)



It's ok, kitten. You will learn.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 21, 2007)

Popeyes chicken, mashed taters and a biscut.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2007)

Something dark, rich, and chocolately.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 21, 2007)

A tummy rub. I am SO full.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2007)

Belly Rub for SVS! STAT!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 22, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Something dark, rich, and chocolately.


 
trade you a brownie for some coconut shrimp...


----------



## Friday (Apr 24, 2007)

Sausage, egg and cheese biscuits. Damn Jack in the Box commercial.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm almost embarrassed to admit it, but...anything fast food. I know, I know... but there's no access to fast food on campus, and when you don't get to have something for a looooong time, you tend to crave it, you know?  Specifically, I want to try the 7-layer crunchwrap from taco bell mentioned in another thread, and a burger - any kind of burger, really, but a whopper or a big mac would be especially nice about now!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 26, 2007)

Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia Frozen Yogurt.. I've been craving it since last Saturday when I ate the tub I had bought, in one go and made my mouth so numb I was talking funny for an hour afterwards.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 26, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia Frozen Yogurt.. I've been craving it since last Saturday when I ate the tub I had bought, in one go and made my mouth so numb I was talking funny for an hour afterwards.



Dammit! Now I am craving burgundy cherry (sometimes called black cherry) ice cream. It is so delish but so hard to find. Best part is it brings back memories of good times with my dad.


----------



## jamie (Apr 26, 2007)

those twisty barbeque fritos and a grape coke.... uhm.... you know a grape soda of some sorts


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2007)

jamie said:


> those twisty barbeque fritos and a grape coke.... uhm.... you know a grape soda of some sorts



For a moment there, I forgot my southern heritage and I pictured a maroon can of CocaCola Grape... and wondered if they were going to release a Diet version.


----------



## Friday (Apr 30, 2007)

French fries the way they used to make them at Mickey D's decades ago. Fried in beef fat. :eat2:


----------



## toni (Apr 30, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to admit it, but...anything fast food. I know, I know... but there's no access to fast food on campus, and when you don't get to have something for a looooong time, you tend to crave it, you know?  Specifically, I want to try the 7-layer crunchwrap from taco bell mentioned in another thread, and a burger - any kind of burger, really, but a whopper or a big mac would be especially nice about now!




OMG girl that 7 layer thing is heaven! Now I want one! :smitten: 
If you do make it out to TB make sure you get the zesty nachos with it.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 1, 2007)

That reuben sandwich shown on the East board. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 1, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> That reuben sandwich shown on the East board. :eat2:



I KNEW we'd get someone craving SOMETHING!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 5, 2007)

So I had a tub of Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia frozen yogurt since my last posted craving... but OMG the craving is as bad as ever!! My body seriously must be lacking cherries or dark chocolate!


----------



## Waxwing (May 5, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> So I had a tub of Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia frozen yogurt since my last posted craving... but OMG the craving is as bad as ever!! My body seriously must be lacking cherries or dark chocolate!



That is a well-known disorder!!

Actually I think I have it too!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 5, 2007)

Mexican food, specifically rice and beans.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 6, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Mexican food, specifically rice and beans.



OH yeah! A plate of beef, cheese, and sour cream enchiladas (one of each), a chili relleno, and a tamale. :eat2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 6, 2007)

Cornmeal cereal with sugar and milk.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 6, 2007)

A supersized gyro with extra sauce and fries.


----------



## Mishty (May 7, 2007)

A super Sonic Burger #1 and onion rings. Plus a huge cherry rootbeer....


----------



## Brandi (May 8, 2007)

Soulvaki with tons of sauce, maybe I should call my guy lol
I won't though!


----------



## Santaclear (May 8, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia Frozen Yogurt.. I've been craving it since last Saturday when I ate the tub I had bought, in one go and made my mouth so numb I was talking funny for an hour afterwards.



We used to eat pints of Haagen Dasz in Buffalo wearing one glove (gotta keep one hand free to hold the spoon.)


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 8, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Soulvaki with tons of sauce, maybe I should call my guy lol
> I won't though!



(ok, off topic): OH YEAH!!!!!!! How is that going??????


----------



## Brandi (May 9, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> (ok, off topic): OH YEAH!!!!!!! How is that going??????



Well we are officially a couple. He has met my family as we had a family reunion. Kind of funny though, I think we were there 10 minutes when he took over the grill and did the bbqing for 135 people lol


----------



## Brandi (May 9, 2007)

At a cooks conference I went to april 27, I found a low fat fruit parfait for the kids is a big hit...so I'm having it as a snack!

Bottom of dessert dish is applesauce (unsweetened), vanilla yoghurt and granola with mangos, peaches and pineapple on top! YUM


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 9, 2007)

Peach cobbler with a nice golden crust and homemade vanilla icecream


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 9, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Well we are officially a couple. He has met my family as we had a family reunion. Kind of funny though, I think we were there 10 minutes when he took over the grill and did the bbqing for 135 people lol



Wow, I am really happy for you!! and for him! He's got a great gal! Sounds like a match made in...the kitchen!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 9, 2007)

A big thick moist peice of devil's food cake. Maybe two.


----------



## Brandi (May 10, 2007)

Woke up this morning craving deep fried something...lol

I couldn't resist, I had chicken fingers and chicken spring rolls...oh yeah it's all good now


----------



## Fuzzy (May 10, 2007)

I'm craving a stir-fry using chicken, broccoli, celery, onion, green pepper, water chestnuts, bean sprouts, and chow mein noodles. But I'm not sure if I'm in the mood to stir-fry it myself.


----------



## Brandi (May 10, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm craving a stir-fry using chicken, broccoli, celery, onion, green pepper, water chestnuts, bean sprouts, and chow mein noodles. But I'm not sure if I'm in the mood to stir-fry it myself.



You need a stir fry slave eh? lol


----------



## TearInYourHand (May 10, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Woke up this morning craving deep fried something...lol
> 
> I couldn't resist, I had chicken fingers and chicken spring rolls...oh yeah it's all good now



I'm a firm believer in that if you are craving something, your body needs it in some way!


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 11, 2007)

A buttery belgium waffle with fresh strawberries and a pile of fluffy whipped cream.


----------



## Mishty (May 11, 2007)

a double Boca burger with honey mustard....


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 11, 2007)

I could really go for some Spinach dip & southwestern egg rolls from Chilis.

Them are good!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 11, 2007)

Yes, you guessed it, Ben & Jerrys cherry garcia...sigh


----------



## JeanC (May 11, 2007)

Well, I am no longer craving BBQ. The new BBQ joint opened today and I had a lovely brisket, with beans and potato salad. Texas style. 

Now I have someplace to go when I get those cravings again hehehehehehe.


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 11, 2007)

Well, Andrea (BabyJeep) just arrived at our house, and it looks like we're all craving Mexican!!
So, we are off to a little place a few miles from here called the Mexican Food Factory. It's everything BUT a factory. The food is awesome, presented well, lots of it, and not just standard fare. The cilantro-lime Chilean Sea Bass is to die for, among other items on the menu.
I'll see if we can take a pic or two......but keep in mind we'll be drinking the home made sangria.


----------



## Waxwing (May 11, 2007)

a croque madame.

makes no sense, since i'm vegan. craving it anyway.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 11, 2007)

Somethin' grilled. With Taters something. And a tall cold something.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 11, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> A buttery belgium waffle with fresh strawberries and a pile of fluffy whipped cream.



You had to say buttery, fresh and fluffy, didn't you. You're good at this!


----------



## gunther (May 11, 2007)

Eight cans of Beast Ice. But I've gotta be somewhere in the morning, so I'm sXe for tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 12, 2007)

An Egg Cream. At an old fashioned soda fountain.


----------



## Friday (May 14, 2007)

Almond breaded chicken with lots of gravy and fresh steamed white rice. It's Tina's fault.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 14, 2007)

Friday said:


> Almond breaded chicken with lots of gravy and fresh steamed white rice. It's Tina's fault.



In that case, shall I blame Tina too?


----------



## snuggletiger (May 14, 2007)

Quaker Maple and Brown Sugar Instant Oatmeal.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 14, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> You had to say buttery, fresh and fluffy, didn't you. You're good at this!



Heh...that craving was satisfied over the weekend. Maybe that should go on the confessions thread...oops.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 14, 2007)

after looking at the food pictures thread i really want a plate of ooey gooey nachos.. mmm


----------



## snuggletiger (May 14, 2007)

with or without jalapenos?


----------



## jamie (May 16, 2007)

deviled eggs..lemonade...and rice-a-roni


I haven't had lunch yet so I am hungry and imagining what I would like to eat even if I am having something completely different.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 16, 2007)

SEX!



ok, it's not a food.


but whatever.


:shocked:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 16, 2007)

Steak, rare, sprinkled lightly with sea salt. With barbeque sauce on the side.


----------



## Zandoz (May 16, 2007)

Big juicy burger from the grill, tater tots, some of wife's garlic butter sauce mushrooms, and a big ole hot fudge malt


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 16, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Big juicy burger from the grill, tater tots, some of wife's garlic butter sauce mushrooms, and a big ole hot fudge malt



hot fudge malt? Is it a milk shake with malt and hot fudge?

sounds..................gooooooooooooooooooood!


----------



## Brandi (May 16, 2007)

A stuffed portabello mushroom with crab, cream cheese, roasted garlic, and put it on a fresh kaiser....YUM!

SVS you would LOVE this!! I think of you everytime I have it...lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 16, 2007)

Brandi said:


> A stuffed portabello mushroom with crab, cream cheese, roasted garlic, and put it on a fresh kaiser....YUM!
> 
> SVS you would LOVE this!! I think of you everytime I have it...lol



I could live without the portabello. but otherwise....yeahhhhhhh!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 17, 2007)

Okay, I know this isn't a big deal for a lot of people around here because they always want it, but I'm DYING for chocolate. I'm not a chocoholic, so it's a bit odd for me. 

And I know exactly what I want. A giant Hershey bar - maybe one plain and one with almonds. Also, a bag of Treasures with almonds and toffee. 

Oh yes, they will be mine before I'm in the office tomorrow.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 17, 2007)

That's the problem with sending gift chocolate in the mail when its not wintertime. I'm afraid you'd receive something resembling chocolate syrup instead of this: (the chocolate.. not Mark) 

View attachment 4926_p.jpg


----------



## Zandoz (May 17, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> hot fudge malt? Is it a milk shake with malt and hot fudge?
> 
> sounds..................gooooooooooooooooooood!




Yes, that is essentially what they are...very rich, but sooooooo good. 

Years ago, I was on the road every weekend, and I used to pass this little mom-n-pop ice cream stand...one day I stopped and requested one, and I got this look like I had two heads. I walked the girl behind the counter through making one, and had her try it before she gave it to me...she was hooked...LOL From then on I stopped every weekend. One weekend there was a small bus of seniors there stopped for a treat. Someone heard me order, and they ordered the same...followed by several more. The next season it was on their menu.


----------



## amyintx (May 17, 2007)

chocolate dipped strawberries!


----------



## supersoup (May 17, 2007)

the souls of all your firstborns.

kidding.

i want some cheesecake. plain, amazing, cheesecake.


----------



## LunaLove (May 17, 2007)

the new DQ Chocolate Covered Strawberry Waffle Bowl Sundae


----------



## AnnMarie (May 18, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> That's the problem with sending gift chocolate in the mail when its not wintertime. I'm afraid you'd receive something resembling chocolate syrup instead of this: (the chocolate.. not Mark)



Hahaha... you're right, warmer weather is not kind to chocolate sending. But damn that bar would be a lot of fun in cooler temps!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 18, 2007)

With over 1200 posts, I think it's time to give this thread a rest!

To share your cravings now, hop on over to this new thread.


----------

